# Columbia 2011 Application - Questions (7 Viewers)



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Insearchof_

Hello MAbie,

I am glad you have started this thread. Of the 5 schools I am applying to, Columbia is currently at the top of my list. Thou NYU is slowly creeping up. 

But to answer your questions...

1. When reviewing transcripts, I believe that admissions committee looks for 2 basic things: character and progress/consistency. The types of classes you take, the grades you get in them and your gpa over the course of your student career, says a lot about you. Considering that you are a current a graduate student (and a MBA student at that) with a decent gpa, I don't think your undergraduate grades will hurt you much. Besides, this website has establish, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that grades (on the whole) are not what gets you into film school, it's your talents and potential.

2. Only the creative producing program requires a resume. But, if you happen to get an interview, I would imagine that your interviewer(s) would allow you to pass out your resume.

3. I don't think Columbia puts that much emphasis on visual submissions. However, because they do emphasize on storytelling, I would think that creating a narrative short film will serve you better then creating a reel because you are applying as a screenwriter.

4. I am currently 23 and attending undergraduate film school and in our grad program I have met several MFA students who are 30 and above. As a whole, they bring experience, maturity and professionalism to our department. And as mentioned earlier, it's your talent and potential that will get you into film school. If you are able to convince the the admissions committee that your age makes you experienced, mature and professional, you can use your age as an asset.

Lastly, I think that every film school values diversity and they seek to make there incoming classes as diverse as possible. In age, ethnicity, gender, experience, background, etc... So with that said, you should make yourself as diverse as possible.


----------



## MAlbie

Insearchof_,

Thank you for replying so quickly and for your excellent responses. 

Which other schools are you applying to? What are you interested in direct/SW or producing?

I looked at the USC and UCLA very carefully, but they just don't seem a good fit for me and what I want to do. UT-Austin looks nice, but having lived in Texas (and melted in Texas) before I am not eager to return. 

I do know that the director of my MBA program is willing to write one of my recommendation letters, so that will be a good boost to my application. 

Now I just have to (finally) finish the feature I am working on so that I can get to the creative materials needed for this application and NYU. Columbia opens their application in September I think, same time as NYU. 

MAlbie


----------



## Insearchof_

You're welcome MAlbie. I love this site, and can't wait until the fall admission season picks up. If it's anything like the previous years, it will be exciting.

The other schools I'm applying to are USC, UCLA and AFI. And I will be concentrating in directing. 

In regards to applying to others programs, Chapman seems to be the next contender, but as of this moment I really can't see myself in Orange County. And in the end, I think that's all that matters. (Thou fortunately, Chapman's regular application deadline is April 1st, so if I change my mind, I will still have time to apply)

In terms of my application, I have a resume completed, a rough draft of a personal statement and one recommendation letters completed. I will have all my recommendations done before September.

Next on the chopping block is the treatment and my visual submission. I hope to have a treatment done before September and a script completed for my visual submission before the end of this month.


----------



## MAlbie

I just found the site today, but I am in love with it as well. 

As I said I considered other schools, but I too don't believe Orange County is the place for me. I am also concerned about time to take the GRE as I have 2 summer courses, seven more months of internship work, 5 classes this fall, an independent study with a 100 page report, and I have to get all the application materials together.  Working the GRE into that is almost unimaginable. I did very well on the GMAT, but its not applicable. 

Treatment I have several ideas on, but I need to get a good look at how they are formatted and presented as far as the information to include beyond just a basic plot. I think for my visual submission I may shoot a 20 minute single-actor short I was working on a couple of months ago, just need to find the budget and actor. 

I had not looked at Chapman's program, but have seen it mentioned here. I am thinking that perhaps I should investigate.


----------



## Marisah

Welcome to the forum MAlbie!  Wow, finishing an MBA and applying to film school, you must be busy!  Just thought I would offer my two bits on a couple of your questions.

First, I wouldn't worry about your transcripts at all.  You definitely show growth between your undergrad and grad work, which is much more important than a few not so great grades in undergrad.  Also, your transcripts are what they are, you can't change them so stressing over them isn't going to get you anywhere.

Secondly, I would not send application type materials (resume, portfolio, extra writing etc.) if it is not requested.  The addmission committee has enough stuff to wade through as it is and if they didn't ask for it they don't want to see it.  However, I would agree that bringing such things to the interview makes sense.

I don't know much specifically about Columbia and visual submissions because I didn't apply there, but I can't imagine they would look down on something created just for the application.  When I applied I didn't have any experience so I definitely created stuff specifically for each school.

As for your age, it's funny because I'm on the other end of the spectrum, 22, and when I applied I thought I might look too young.  In every class there are a number of students in their 20's and 30's with most I think being later 20's and early 30's.  I think being older actually gives you an advantage because you have so many more life experiences to write about.

Anyway, I hope that helps a bit and good luck with your application!


----------



## Insearchof_

Judging from the past three years, most likely they will change the film scenario. (I know for certain they did last year) However the requirements for the film treatment and the other parts of the application should remain the same.


----------



## robot_m

Hi guys. I'm starting at Columbia this fall in the Creative Producing track, but the application is almost identical to the Directing/Screenwriting track.  I also applied to USC (waitlisted), NYU (interviewed, but ultimately not accepted) and UCLA (heard nothing this year, but got a top 25% letter last time I applied). Columbia was my top choice all along though, both because of location, reputation, and program structure.

1.Your MBA grades will be fine. I had bad grades my first few semesters of undergrad and transferred schools several times, but I ended up wit a 3.4 GPA. They factor in the laziness of youth, they just want to see that you are motivated now.

2 & 3. Here's what it says at the bottom of the application page on Columbia's website:

"Optional video (not required): All Film applicants may submit a DVD (Region 1) or VHS tape (NTSC) with no more than 30 minutes of film/video work. It is advisable to put the best work at the beginning of your visual submission. If you submit a DVD or VHS tape, you must include a note describing the contents of the DVD/tape and indicating your contributions to each work."

I didn't submit a video, mostly because the most recent thing I'd done was about a year and a half old.

Columbia seems to be a lot more about the story than anything else, hence their application is a lot more story based than any other school's. From everything I've read, the most important part of the application is the Personal Statement/Autobiographical Essay.

4. Actually, your age is probably a plus. If anything, graduate film schools tend to be biased against younger applicants. I read somewhere (though I don't remember where) that the average age of a first year graduate film student is 29. They want to see that you've had a lot of life experiences to draw from for your filmmaking.

Now as far as the film scenario goes (the one where they give you the prompt and you write the rest of the scene), they most likely WILL change it from what is currently up on their website (which is last years). 

One thing that helped me in applying was reading the previous years' threads on this site. I highly recommend it. Before I started reading this site, I thought UCLA was my top choice, but after reading all the threads and becoming familiar with all the top schools, Columbia was my main squeeze A number 1.


----------



## Insearchof_

I have a couple of questions for you guys.

1. There is a part on the application that wants us to "indicate a preferred concentration". Are they looking for us to write a paragraph or two, explaining why we are choosing the concentration or are they looking for us to just state whether we are applying to the Directing or Screenwriting track?

2. Originally, I planned on submitting the script for my Visual Submission as my 10-page Screenplay Submission. Would that hurt my chances of getting in? Should I just send a different screenplay altogether?


----------



## MAlbie

This is exciting! When I found this site yesterday morning (while at work) I thought it might take a few days or maybe even a week to get responses, but here we all are. 

So let me go down the line here:

Marisah: Thanks for the reply. Good to have further confirmation on those points, and its funny about the age and MBA points because everything I am hearing from friends and colleagues is "Aren't you too old?" or "After an MBA? They wont want you, your too business and have too much education".  Where did you apply to if I may ask?

One_Girl_Revolution: First, nice nickname  That is exciting about that visit next week, let us know how it goes please. I am planning to visit in September. I believe (along with everyone else) that the scenario will likely change, but what I am going to do is go ahead and write three 2-page scenes based on last years. Even if I cannot hand them in the practice is always good to have and I may come up with some ideas that spark other projects. 

Robot_M: Thanks for joining us and let me say Congratulations and Best Wishes for this Fall! One of your postings was actually the 2nd posting I read on this site! I was following through last years group and that is what made me join in the first place. I was impressed and heartened that everyone, despite being in competition, seemed to genuinely have a strong interest in the status and success of others. 

Insearchof: My essay (at least the first draft) indicates my preferred concentration as I focused the biographical narrative around my desire to be a storyteller and writer. But my MBA career counselor (who is nice enough to help me out with this process) suggested I include a separate sheet of paper, just a 1 page note with one paragraph, indicating my preference. 

I also thought about doing the Visual Submission (if I do one) and the 10-page sample as the same material. But I am thinking now that it might be best to do different works for each. We don't want to dump tons of paper on them, the more varied the work we give them is, the better off we are. At least to my thinking. But maybe some of the others can give us a better answer on that. 

So I am going to follow One_Girl's lead and formally intro myself:

My real name is Chris. My nickname is from Aaron Sorkin's "Studio 60" (Matt Albie). I will be 35 in September. I have worked as a Computer QA Tech and Marketing manager. My undergrad is a BA in Business Administration (Marketing concentration) with minors in History and International Economics. My MBA will finish in May 2011 with a focus on Project Management/Change Management. I hope to have published at least one Business Case on my own and to have completed co-authoring a research paper with my department head. I am currently working as a summer intern at an  non-profit research and education foundation. And as for the what I am most worried about in this process (now that I feel much better about the age/MBA/GPA issues) is the quality of my writing samples. 

Its nice talking with all of you.


----------



## Marisah

I applied to UCLA, NYU, and USC.  I was rejected by UCLA and NYU, but accepted to USC, which was my first choice anyway.  I'll be starting there in the Fall.  I considered applying to Chapman, Columbia, and LMU as well, but ultimately decided their programs weren't exactly what I was looking for.

Quality of writing samples is something I really stressed over.  But, if it makes you feel any better, I applied to USC twice and got accepted off of writing materials that weren't as high on technical quality as the ones I got rejected on. Not to say that having the right punctuation, spelling, grammar etc. isn't important, because it certianly is.  However, they aren't going to look at your materials and say "misplaced modifier, you're out!"


----------



## Munky the robot

Hi Marisah!

Wanted to know what program you applied for..
thanks


----------



## Marisah

I applied for production at all three schools.  As for when I was rejected from NYU I don't remember exactly, but I'm pretty sure it was sometime in February.  I wasn't contacted for an interview, so that pretty much told me I was out before the official notification came anyway.


----------



## MAlbie

One_Girl,

Thanks for giving us the notes of your visit, it confirmed a few things that I already was thinking about both schools.  

MAlbie


----------



## MAlbie

I just made an appointment to visit Columbia in mid-September and I am waiting on an appointment for NYU at the same time. Hopefully the Fall 2011 requirements will be out by then.


----------



## Insearchof_

That's great MAlbie, last week I had an appointment at Columbia and I talked with some students, faculty members and professors at NYU. It really gave me a better understanding of what to expect from both programs.

If you can, try to talk with as many students as possible. Unlike the administration, they will tell you the pros and cons of their experiences without sugarcoating them. Also, ask for NYU's First Run Festival DVDs and the Columbia University Film Festival DVDs.

And I was told that Columbia's application will available no sooner then October.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> That's great MAlbie, last week I had an appointment at Columbia and I talked with some students, faculty members and professors at NYU. It really gave me a better understanding of what to expect from both programs.
> 
> If you can, try to talk with as many students as possible. Unlike the administration, they will tell you the pros and cons of their experiences without sugarcoating them. Also, ask for NYU's First Run Festival DVDs and the Columbia University Film Festival DVDs.
> 
> And I was told that Columbia's application will available no sooner then October.




They did give me a Columbia film festival DVD. Enjoyed watching. I am really starting to favor Columbia. Coincidentally, I ran into a NYU film Alumni who now lives in California. SHe actually invited me out there to work on her new production in a few months.
Well, she was just giving me her perspective on the whole west coast/east coast film schools. Her main pet peeve was that Cali schools own your films  since you use their money where as NYU let's the student take ownership. Something else to think about.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> One_Girl,
> 
> Thanks for giving us the notes of your visit, it confirmed a few things that I already was thinking about both schools.
> 
> MAlbie



No Problem. Glad it was helpful to you.


----------



## MAlbie

I am all set for next week! 

Visiting Columbia on Thursday afternoon, having a great dinner at a restaurant called Asia de Cuba, and then NYU on the 17th. Should be a fun time.


----------



## MAlbie

Well our situations are very different, but I am only applying to NYU and Columbia. If I don't get in for 2011 then I will apply to more schools for 2012. If I like their programs that is. 

I just do not have the time right now to put together more than two applications. Plus I am not sure that I want to go to any school besides those two. 

If you know where you want to go, and where you don't want to go, then I don't think there is any real harm in just focusing on those three. 

Of course this is my first time applying for film school so you might get a better answer from some of the veterans. 

MAlbie


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## saintman

hi, any idea from when will they start accepting applications; the website is silent on it ..


----------



## Insearchof_

I was told the online application will be available on October 1st. So they will be accepting applications after that.


----------



## saintman

thanks man, r u planning to apply this year ..


----------



## Insearchof_

No problem. And yes, I do plan on applying this year.


----------



## groovydazzle

Hey guys awesome thread, I just found this site and its pretty epic. I just visited Columbia and NYU as well... must say NYU was at my top before and now Columbia took its place. 

I am applying for the Screenwriting/Directing program for Fall 2011 as well and was a little confused about the application but thanks to you I understood they haven't released any info.  

A little about me My name is Paula and I am currently finishing my BA at Full Sail... 21 years old and god do I want to get in Columbia.

Keep posting how everything goes, it is really interesting to know more people who are going through the process.

Keep up the good work and the good energy!


----------



## MAlbie

Welcome to the forum Saintman and GroovyDazzle, nice to have you with us.


----------



## MAlbie

Finished up at Columbia a couple of hours ago. It was a great visit and very informative.
 I spent about 40 minutes with a 2nd year student discussing the overall minutiae of classes/housing/learning objectives and the like. Then i spoke with an admissions officer (who is a recent film studies grad) for about 30 minutes discussing the application and his experiences in the program.

The campus is beautiful and I ate lunch on the library steps while watching a crew of students do some filming. I spoke to one of them briefly and she was very friendly.

I have not seen NYU yet, but it would have to be pretty impressive to top Columbia. Definitely my first choice! 

Post about nyu later in the weekend because i fly back home right after the visit.

MAlbie


----------



## robot_m

Malbie- glad you liked it! I'm a first year at Columbia (I was on campus from 8:30am to 9:30pm today!). I'm sure most of your questions were answered today, but feel free to ask me if you have any more!


----------



## MAlbie

Thanks Robot_M, if I have more questions I will 

I was there from 10:00 until 12. Every time I saw the students I kept wondering "Is that someone from the forum?" 

I meant to post a mini-note about NYU the day after I returned but my MBA program swallowed my free time and I am only now coming up for air. So here we go:

I spent about an hour and half with NYU admissions officer and had a fantastic time. We went through the entire program from application to graduation. He answered all of my questions and extremely helpful on solving a couple of nagging issues I had. We spent the last 20 minutes talking about upcoming movies and films that we had recently seen. 

Then he wrote me a note that allowed me to go across the street and visit the school itself. I spent about an hour roaming the halls and talking with students, but unfortunately did not get to speak with any faculty or staff. 
I was impressed by the facilities and the caliber of the students.

So impressed in fact that I now am back to square one. I was torn between NYU and Columbia before I went up there and as I posted earlier, I felt like Columbia was my first choice after that visit. But now that I have seen NYU and spoken to the students I must say that I do not have a favorite. 

While they are very different schools with very different philosophies, they both appeal to me.  So I have decided to apply to Columbia for the Film MFA and to NYU for the Dramatic Writing. I will concentrate on screenwriting regardless of the school. 

A couple of notes for future readers:

1: Make an appointment before you visit and arrive an hour or so early. I was able to walk around both campuses and get a feel for the school. At Columbia I was even able to watch some students filming a scene on the steps, which was a great experience. 

2: Take a digital recorder with you to record your meeting. I use a Sandisk Sanza Fuze MP3 player which has a microphone and outputs to MP3. I was able to record all of the conversations at both schools instead of having to write them done. It let me give the person my full attention and now I have the recordings on my hard drive to make sure I didn't miss anything. Just ask the person before you record. 

3: Remember to thank whoever you speak with for their time and to send a Thank You email/note. 

4: Come with a list of questions already made out and organized. 


Alright that is it for now. I did my NYU application this morning and its 90% complete (still tweaking my Personal Statement). Waiting patiently for Columbia to open theirs up in October.


----------



## Iboogs

Hey MAlbe,

I'm applying to Columbia and possibly NYU as well.  I'm also 35(!) and studied business undergrad, an underwhelming experience at best.

I was just going to be the old lurker in the shadows, but you really inspired me to speak up.

After working in media for over 10 years, 5 in television as a news writer and producer...I've decided to go to film school.  I'm working on my applications now, and I wish I was 90 percent complete.  It's a lot on the old ticker. 

Best of luck!


----------



## groovydazzle

do we have to take the GRE for this program?


----------



## MAlbie

> Iboogs



Welcome to the board Iboogs and I wish you good luck. 

 I know that Columbia has at least one student over 40 and that NYU has one over 50 (or maybe I have those reversed) but either way we are both younger than at least two current students. 

Groovydazzle - Neither of the two main New York schools requires the GRE for their primary programs. I think the Film Studies at NYU (and maybe their dual MBA/MFA program) require the GRE, but the directing/writing/producing track does not seem to.


----------



## KrisKelvin

This may sound like a ridiculous question, but I'm wondering if anyone could guide me to the application.  I'd like to apply for the MFA program but all the paperwork and online app seems to be for 2010.  Any ideas???


----------



## Insearchof_

The 2011 online and paper Application are not out yet. When it is, you will see it on Columbia's School of the Arts Admission's page. 

But hang in there KrisKelvin, it should be out any day now.


----------



## robot_m

Yeah, I don't think the 2011 application becomes available until the end of October. But usually the only thing that changes are the story prompts. They just did a complete overhaul of the School of the Arts website that went live today, so maybe they have the application up now...I haven't gone and looked at the new page yet.

MAlbie - both Columbia and NYU are great programs, as I'm sure you know. They are somewhat different though. I'm not sure how the dramatic writing program differs from the rest of the school, but from what I understand, NYU is a lot more technical with their instruction (which is why so many great DP's come out of NYU). Columbia's curriculum, on the other hand, is entirely based around the story. Even the directing classes emphasize using your direction to serve the story. Everyone writes at least one feature film.

You probably already know this, but it's worth repeating for people who won't have a chance to visit before hand: Everyone at Columbia has the same first year, so everyone tries directing, everyone tries writing, and everyone tries producing. If you entered as a writing/directing concentrate, you have until the end of the first year to pick your concentration (writing or directing, though you can cross over some classes). 

I'm sure this can be said at any of the top film schools, but there is a lot lot lot lot of work. I'm sure you can relate since you're getting your MBA, but it's a huge test of your time management skills.


----------



## Insearchof_

The new website seems to have minor glitches, but the online application is available. I accessed it via the old website.


----------



## robot_m

Yeah, they said it was going live tonight and it would take them a week or so to work out all the glitches. I've noticed a few myself, but so far the new website is much easier to navigate.


----------



## KrisKelvin

It's up!

Good thing since I'm asking two people for rec letters today...


----------



## PJ

Hi everyone,
I found this awesome forum since last year and applied for 2010 fall producing program(ended up admitted by FSU, waitlist of Columbia and rejected by USC,ucla,NYU,AFI.) 
After finishing an indie feature, I'm going to reapply to Columbia and USC this year. I've emailed to both offices of admission, asking about some reapplication details, but got no response so far...


----------



## Chai

Hey guys ! This is an awesome thread ..cleared a whole lot of my doubts .... Well i still had some doubts unclear....

my background: I am chaitanya, a second year, Mass Media student from Mumbai,India. 

my problem: I am keen on doing a  Masters in this genre... but i am confused over Production,cinematography and editing. As a part of my Undergrad course.. i have done direction, cinematography and editing but i really figure out what i want to do .....so i'd appreciate it if you could help me out with colleges.

I have been through the USC production site, however i could not find out the tuition fees and the average cost of living in big cities like NY or LA. 

Thanks for reading my post and i want to thank all of you for your posts and replies....


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## zetagl

Hello everyone I'm new to this site and currently preparing my application for Columbia. I'm applying to the MFA program for directing, and have an BA in fine art. I graduated a two years ago and have been working in film production for about year. As I'm not in the US I can't go and visit any of the schools.. Most of the information I have is from their websites and word of mouth from previous graduates (most of whom graduated 5~10 years ago). i'm looking for up-to-date info on the course. If there are any current students on this thread could you please give me a brief overview of the course? For example what are the strengths? I've heard and read from this site about the emphasis on story and screenwriting at Columbia which is what attracts me the most so far. What about faculty and structure of the course? Any good current professors? 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## robot_m

I'm a current first year at Columbia (and I also got my BA in fine art). There are several things Columbia does that I would consider strengths. 

First is its collaborative nature. Filmmaking is an inherently collaborative process, and at Columbia, they built that right into the program. The first year culminates in the 8-12 minute short film, which you shoot over the summer between your first and second year. The 8-12 process is long (we're already starting to work on them now), and involves you directing an 8-12 written by one of your classmates, and writing and producing an 8-12 that one of your classmates directs (so you actually do at least two 8-12s). The collaborative mindset helps establish allies for once you're out of school and into the real world.

Another thing would be the emphasis placed on the story. I think this is sort of hard to grasp until you've been in the program. Lighting, shot choice, editing”¦everything is framed through the context of telling the story.  Which doesn't mean that they try and restrict your directing to one particular style. They just want you to think about why you are using each particular shot, and what you wanted to get from it. They're constantly asking us “What was it you intended the audience to feel here?”

There are many good professors. It pretty much depends on what style of teaching you most respond to.  

Andy Bienen teaches Elements of Dramatic Narrative, one of the big first year classes about how to tell a good story. The class can be somewhat esoteric at times, but is usually really insightful. Andy co-wrote the movie “Boys Don't Cry”.

Eric Mendelsohn recently won the best director award at Sundance. I haven't had him for a class yet (I don't think he teaches first years), but I've sat in on some of his Crits and he seems like an amazingly good teacher. His Directing III class this semester is on Saturdays, starts at 10am and has no official end time. I know there have been a few instances when the class went for 12+ hours. Intense!

James Schamus is CEO of Focus Features and Ang Lee's co-writer and producer. He's co-written Eat Drink Man Woman, The Ice Storm, and Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.

Hilary Brougher is good. She most recently directed Stephanie Daley starring Tilda Swinton and Amber Tamblyn.

Ira Deutchman is a producing teacher (everyone takes 2 producing classes their first year) who founded FineLine Cinema and is responsible for some of the great indie films of the 90's and early 2000's.

Maureen Ryan is another producing teacher. She is really good about helping you figure out practical ways of getting difficult things shot. She just produced the awesome documentary “Man on Wire”

Anyway, I could keep going. There are lots of good professors. Milos Forman used to be the chair of the program and is now a professor emeritus.

As far as downsides”¦well there isn't a ton of emphasis on the technical side of things (foot-candles and what not), at least not the first year. Most of that stuff isn't really needed as a director”¦and definitely not as a screenwriter”¦but if you're hoping to be a cinematographer, then Columbia probably isn't the best place for you (though there have been some good DPs that have come out of Columbia).

There's not a lot of space, at least not at the moment. They are in the process of building a bunch of new buildings on 125th street (one subway stop uptown from Columbia), though. And supposedly there's going to be a nice new building for the School of the Arts. This is supposed to be done in a year or two, I think.

Also, it is an expensive program. But the first year is the hardest. A lot of fellowships become available second year that help ease much of the financial burden, and then the price drops off even more for your research arts years (years 3-5, depending on how long it takes you to complete your thesis film).

Anyway, those are my thoughts on the program for the moment.


----------



## MAlbie

Thanks robot_m, that was a fantastic amount of information and it is nice to hear from a current student. 

Speaking of which, I am putting my application in today. I have my Essay uploaded and all the other info filled out. Working on my 10-page submission and Scenario now. 

But I have a question on the film treatment. Is there a format or standard way of writing a treatment? I haven't really seen much info on it.


----------



## S.

Hello everyone,
I've been reading this forum for a few months, and I finally decided to register.

I'm a French student living in London. I'm applying to Creative producing for next fall.
I'll be also applying to some film schools in London.

I have some questions about transcripts. In France schools only deliver one official copy, you can't have extra copies. And they certainly don't send anything to the school you apply to. I'll try to get it notarized, do you think it'll be ok ?
I e-mail Columbia with my questions, but I haven't got a answer yet.

Second question. The website says it has to be the transcript for your baccalaureate degree or equivalent. I'll complete my degree in june, so I guess a transcripts for the past year would be fine. But I just learn I'll only receive it in a few months. So do you think it would it be ok if I sent my 2008/2009 transcript ? It was the first year of my degree, so I'm not sure it's enough.

Last question, I promise. "Certified translations" are required, what kind of organism does them ? Does it have to be government-official or something like that ?

Is there an international student who can share his experience with what I mentioned above ?

And good luck to all of you with your applications !


----------



## robot_m

MAlbie- there really is no standard format. But think story highlights. Pretend that you're at a bar telling the story to a friend.

S.- I'd really recommend that you call the university about these questions as they are really specific to your individual application. Don't be afraid to call, everyone is really friendly.


----------



## MAlbie

robot_m: Good advice, that is what I will try. 

Uploaded my Personal Statement on Monday and I finished off my Film Scenario yesterday. I am polishing on my 10-page Sample today and then doing the treatment. With luck I should finish my application by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## MAlbie

Alright my Columbia application is 90% done! Wow! Feels good! The only thing that remains is a final recommendation at my MBA director/professor is writing it now. 

Good luck to everyone and lets all root for each other as we spend the next few months waiting and hoping!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

I JUST submitted my application a few minutes ago! Let the waiting begin...

Good luck to you, too, MAlbie!


----------



## S.

Thanks for your answer robot_m, I guess I'm gonna have to call them, they're not answering my e-mails.

I have another quick question. I'm finishing up my resume right now (I'm late, I haven't uploaded anything yet). In France, resumes have to fit on one page, in England, they usually have to be a couple pages long. So what about the USA ? Do you make them short or do you develop each section ?

edit : Oh and also does the treatment have to be in courier font like the essay ?


----------



## MAlbie

FilmClassicGirl: Congratulations on completing the application and good luck to you as well! 

S. : A typical resume in the US would fit on one page, at least when applying for a job. In this case they maybe be looking for a Curriculum Vitae, which can be much longer. However, I submitted my normal business resume as I have no published or produced work and I am leaning a bit on my business background.


Oh god... Courier font... son of a *****! I didn't put the essay or the treatment in Courier and now I cannot change them. What the hell do I do?


----------



## MAlbie

Yep. I just checked the submissions and both my treatment and my essay are in Cal 11, not Courier 12. I was working on a 20 page report for my Operations Management class at the same time and forgot to change the fonts back. 

I changed the fonts and edited, heavily edited, both of them to fit on the required number of pages. I also sent emails to the Admissions department and the Film school asking if I can resubmit the new drafts. 

I am a ****ing idiot. I just have to hope that all the work I have done in the last year isn't wasted.


----------



## S.

Thanks Malbie !

I hope you'll be ok. I guess if you submitted all the materials and it's just a matter of font it's not so bad.

I did my treatment in Times New Roman 12, it fit exactly the page. I'm gonna have to edit a lot to make it fit in courrier.


----------



## groovydazzle

Oh Malbie!! That's a bummer! I still think that you'll be fine. You'll probably get some points off for not following formatting but I don't think you'll be disqualified.

I was about to submit mine and read your post, I almost had the same mistake but only with my essay... pheww! Thanks!!

I wish you the best and now... we'll just have to wait!!


----------



## groovydazzle

"All submitted creative materials must clearly bear the applicant's name, date of birth, name of program to which he or she is applying, and title of the material (dramatic writing sample, autobiographical essay, etc)."

Remember this


----------



## MAlbie

I just spoke to someone in admissions and they told me that it isn't a big deal.

Both my 10 page writing sample and the 3 page film scenario were already in 12-point Courier (Thank you Celtx and your automatic output!) and as long as both of those are in the correct font its OK that the others are not. Of course I also left off my date of birth from everything as well. I have no idea what I was thinking because I remember reading the instructions, I just didn't follow them. 

So they prefer that I be smart enough to follow basic directions, but they will understand.  
I spent all day yesterday and most of last night stressing over this. 

So yes, everyone please make sure to use Courier 12-point font and to correctly label all of you submissions with your full name, the program you are applying for, your DOB, and the title of the submission lest you end up looking foolish like me.


----------



## Chris the Seaward

Hey fellow CU applicants, I have a question for yas.

Sooo, I'm reapplying to the Film program this year and decided to include the first ten pages of a 90 page screenplay I spent the passed few months working on.  

Now, it's not being shopped around so I believe it qualifies as not being spec but it is registered by the WGA... does anyone know if that makes it and its first ten pages inadmissable as my Writing sample?  Any of the folks actually in the program on these boards able to weigh in?

Thanks!


----------



## Suzako

If its written by you and no one else, then you should be able to submit as your writing sample.

They say they it can't be a speculative screenplay or adaptation.  This just means all the characters and settings must be yours and yours alone.  Don't submit the first ten pages of your House spec script or your new Batman movie or your adaptation of that new best seller.


----------



## SDsurfer

Finally joined after months of creeping on all you guys! Just have my treatment and scene scenario left, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## S.

Does the film scene has to be double spaced as well ? I've never written a scenario in the US format before.

What scene did you all chose ?

Am I the only one who haven't completed my application yet ? I'm currently writing the film scenario, and I think my essay will be finished by the end of the week. I'm still waiting for the recommendation letter.
Where are you with your applications ?


----------



## lynelle135

I'm working on my application as well.  Thanks for the tip about the fonts and labeling everything.  Really saved my bacon.

My undergraduate school says it sent my transcripts to the Columbia admissions office but since Columbia doesn't want individuals calling or emailing then how can I confirm receipt on their end?  

Anyone else have this issue?

Lynelle


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## robot_m

S. - if you're talking about the film scene based on the prompt they give you, then you should be writing it in screenplay format. If you don't have a screenplay program, Celtx is a good free option.


----------



## S.

I was using OpenOffice, but I downloaded Celtix and it's a lot easier.

I'm curious to know what everybody wrote, maye we can share once the deadline is passed.


----------



## S.

The last of my recommenders hasn't written the letter yet and won't answer my messages. I'm getting anxious.

Have you submitted your applications yet ?


----------



## MAlbie

I am missing a recommendation as well. The head of my MBA program has not submitted his yet. I am trying to contact other people that are willing to do it just in case he doesn't do it today. 

Good luck


----------



## S.

I submitted my application tonight !
Now I'm not gonna look at it until the results... If I read my materials again I'm going to think it's all crap and I have no chance to get in.

MAlbie did you get your recommendation ?


----------



## MAlbie

Yes, yes I did in fact finally get it yesterday. I had to hound him repeatedly and it might cost me some points off my grade in his class, but he submitted it. Or he could just have given me a bad review. 

I have no idea what any of them said since I choose the anonymous option. 

And I have also decided not to look at any of my materials for the same reason. 

I think they start calling people in February for interviews so it is not that long of a wait.


----------



## silverlain

Hello! Quick question for you guys:

I'm applying for MFA in Film, specifically screenwriting. For creative materials, do we have to upload our things online AND submit paper copies by postal mail (with the checklist)?

Thanks in advance 
Good luck everyone. We're almost there.


----------



## Insearchof_

Upload your autobiographical essay and  creative materials online then mail your transcripts and any other item in the envelope. For the application checklist, only check the items that are in the envelope.

I'm surprised they didn't put a box for the optional visual submission. I assume we are supposed to just place it in the envelope along with a note.


----------



## MAlbie

Ha! I was in the middle of typing a long response and Insearchof jumps in and cuts me off. 

Anyway what he said is exactly right as I called and checked on it. Only the transcripts or other items that cannot be uploaded should be sent in. 
I had to ask because the only way I can send transcripts is by ordering them online and having my school send them itself. My grad program wont let me have actual certified copies, they have to send it off in a sealed envelope from the school records office. Some sort of new policy to prevent fraud apparently.

Good luck to everyone. Now the waiting begins. 

Edit - And an unsolicited piece of advice to everyone, do not go and read last years postings unless you want to drive yourself bat-**** insane. I just read through the Columbia Fall 2010 thread and I feel like taking a hammer to my fingers. Oy and already with the anxiety.


----------



## S.

About the transcript, my school doesn't give certified copies either (only one original), so I photocopied the original and had it notarized. I hope it's OK, I have the sealed envelope and everything so it should be fine.

Now I want to read last year thread...


----------



## silverlain

Thanks Insearchof_ and MAlbie!


----------



## S.

Is there always an interview ? I live in the UK, so plane tickets to New York are pretty expensive. And I'm sure I'm not the only international student applying.

I thought I read on Columbia's website that you can be accepted without having been interviewed, but I can't find it...


----------



## robot_m

They used to accept people without interviews, but they don't do it anymore. They do allow people to interview via Skype if you can't make the flight, though.


----------



## S.

Thanks for the quick answer !
I'm reading last year's thread right now (I'm at page 11...), and people were wondering the same thing apparently.

I'm so not comfortable over the phone/skype, I guess if I'm lucky enough to get an interview I'll try to fly to NYC.

Do you know roughly how many applicants are interviewed ?


----------



## Suzako

I believe they interview about twice as many people as they accept.


----------



## lynelle135

I submitted on the 28th.  Mailed my visual submission on the 29th.  My only concern is still whether or not Columbia received my transcript from my undergraduate school. It was sent Nov 2nd. When I spoke to one of the admissions folks on the phone last week, they said they would not hold up the application because of this so I felt a little better.

I'm trying not to dwell. I'm planning to apply to a MFA Producing program at Columbia College-Chicago.  This will be the first year of the program.


----------



## wannabe2

Ok, so I did submit, but I opted not to submit a visual sample (direction applicant). I figured, the program is writing and storytelling intensive. They'll focus primarily on that, so why give them another variable to focus on. So my question is, are there any formally accepted Columbia-Directing students out there who were accepted without a visual submission?


----------



## Suzako

I am currently at Columbia and was admitted as a writer/director without a visual sample.  It's optional for a reason.  I felt like I didn't have anything strong enough to show so I didn't include it.  Just put your best work forward, right?


----------



## KrisKelvin

Hey Suzako,

I'm wondering: when you applied to Columbia, did you have ANY experience as far as directing is concerned?  I only ask because I too didn't submit a visual sample, on account of the fact I don't have anything.  I like how Columbia gives you the opportunity to take classes in directing even if your concentration is screenwriting, but can you actually get in to the program without any directing experience?  

I probably should have asked this BEFORE I forked over $110, but it didn't occur to me until I saw people talking about visual samples that I'm likely at a disadvantage since that's one application material I don't have.


----------



## SDsurfer

Hey krisKelvin, i noticed you were on the USC screenwriting forum. Did you apply to Columbia as screenwriting or directing focus?


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## KrisKelvin

Screenwriting for Columbia, as with everywhere else I applied (and will apply).  How about you?


----------



## SDsurfer

Very nice. Was curious since you were worried about the visual sample. For the screenwriting applicants I don't think the visual submission is as much of a factor, if at all. And yup, screenwriting as well. Just doing USC, UCLA, and Columbia this year. If I get rejected I'll do a more thorough app process next year.


----------



## Suzako

KrisKelvin - I applied as a screenwriter.  But I was interviewed by both directing and screenwriting faculty.  I had no real film directing experience (a 2 minute film for a class once) and no real film experience period.  I had a theater background.  I think there are plenty of my classmates who had all writing experience and no directing experience before coming.  And plenty of people to the other extreme: lots of technical knowledge, lots of film experience.  There really is a wide array.  

Also, to give you an idea, I'm in my second year and there's a lot of people who I'm not even sure if they are "screenwriters" or "directors", since many people continue to take classes in both throughout their second year.  And you can be admitted as a "screenwriter" and switch to "directing" if you wish.


----------



## KrisKelvin

SDSurfer--yeah, I doubt it's important but if it comes down to a dead heat between me and someone else and they have a visual sample (regardless of the quality)...game, set, match methinks.  At least Columbia had a bunch of supplemental writing materials, though.  I guess you didn't apply to AFI, but there it's basically a narrative statement and no more than 20 pages of a script.  Really tough to gauge someone's potential from just that IMO.

Suzako--thanks for your response.  You've given me hope, although I just noticed the FAQ for the first time and saw they accept only about 10% of applicants.  Of course, that's probably higher than some of the other programs to which I applied so I'll have to see what happens.  Columbia certainly looks like a good program, and the fact that the most recent directing Oscar winner went there doesn't hurt either


----------



## wannabe2

10% is pretty high! UCLA gets 1K applicants and accepts 24. 2/3 rds of the 24 are from Cali only, another 5 or 6 are international, and what's left is given to those outstanding 3 or 4. NYU accpepts 36 out of what they claim is 800 plus apps. I don't know how they break it down by international or not.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> wow, haven't been here in ages! i was so busy with school, work and volunteering at the Honolulu International Film Festival. I wanted to stop by and get updates on everyone.
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> One_Girl,
> 
> Thanks for giving us the notes of your visit, it confirmed a few things that I already was thinking about both schools.
> 
> MAlbie



No Problem. Glad it was helpful to you. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malbie, I just read about your post. Glad you enjoyed your visit to new york.

I applied to columbia for directing. i sent a video portfolio.

I also applied to USC, Loyola Marymount, and American Film Institute(cinematography & directing).    

I am looking into applying to Chapman University and American University. Chapman just sent me a dvd of their 2009 student films. I am waiting for american university to send me some information on their film & electronic media program as well as the international media program which includes film production, digital imaging, and web design . </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Suzako

They aim for a class of about 65-70, with about 25 creative producers and the rest writer/directors.

On the FAQ: "In 2010, we received approximately 720 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."  But of course, the S/D and CP have different applications so the exact breakdown is unknown.  I would guess there are less producing applicants than writer-director ones.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

Not bad. I'm liking the odds.


----------



## KrisKelvin

I hate to be the realist (read: pessimist) here, but regarding the "odds"...they are still definitely against all of us.  Whether the acceptance rate is 5% or 10%, that just seems so daunting.  How are we supposed to cope for the next few months, lol?  It's been less than a week since I submitted apps and I'm already kicking myself over perceived shortcomings.  Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Liz Kennedy

the acceptance rate for my undergrad was 6.9% and I managed to make it. Getting accepted into selective programs is possible if you're the right candidate. 

I've been told anywhere from 100-200 ppl who apply per yr are unqualified/taking a shot in the dark. That cuts a big chunk out of the equation.


----------



## KrisKelvin

Where did you hear that statistic about 100-200?  I've always suspected something similar, though that still leaves a lot of talented individuals competing for a minimal number of places.  

Plus, whereas undergrad applications do have a number of at least relatively objective indicators of potential (GPA, SAT, etc.), so much of this process depends on admissions officers' subjective perceptions of writing samples/personal statements.  For example, if my film scenario/film treatment land in the hands of someone with no sense of humor who wants to read pure drama, I'm screwed--no doubt about it.  On the other hand, if a bunch of Preston Sturges fans read my treatment I'll feel much better about my chances.

I spoke to someone who used to be on the admissions committee at another prestigious film school (albeit in a different discipline from the one I'm applying to), and he said they couldn't care less about transcripts, resumes, or letters of recommendation.  Looking over old threads on this board leads me to believe just as much, because there are some truly bizarre results of people with seemingly exceptional credentials who got turned down at a school which took someone with a lower GPA and less impressive resume.  Likewise, there are people who were accepted from top tier schools yet rejected from ones which anyone will tell you are less selective.  I'm convinced it's all a crapshoot and am just telling myself "Que Sera, Sera".


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Where did you hear that statistic about 100-200?  I've always suspected something similar, though that still leaves a lot of talented individuals competing for a minimal number of places.
> 
> Plus, whereas undergrad applications do have a number of at least relatively objective indicators of potential (GPA, SAT, etc.), so much of this process depends on admissions officers' subjective perceptions of writing samples/personal statements.  For example, if my film scenario/film treatment land in the hands of someone with no sense of humor who wants to read pure drama, I'm screwed--no doubt about it.  On the other hand, if a bunch of Preston Sturges fans read my treatment I'll feel much better about my chances.
> 
> I spoke to someone who used to be on the admissions committee at another prestigious film school (albeit in a different discipline from the one I'm applying to), and he said they couldn't care less about transcripts, resumes, or letters of recommendation.  Looking over old threads on this board leads me to believe just as much, because there are some truly bizarre results of people with seemingly exceptional credentials who got turned down at a school which took someone with a lower GPA and less impressive resume.  Likewise, there are people who were accepted from top tier schools yet rejected from ones which anyone will tell you are less selective.  I'm convinced it's all a crapshoot and am just telling myself "Que Sera, Sera".



yeah, at this point i am preparing for the GRE and applying to safe schools. Ironically, my safe schools require the GRE. :/


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I hate to be the realist (read: pessimist) here, but regarding the "odds"...they are still definitely against all of us.  Whether the acceptance rate is 5% or 10%, that just seems so daunting.  How are we supposed to cope for the next few months, lol?  It's been less than a week since I submitted apps and I'm already kicking myself over perceived shortcomings.  Anyone else feel the same way?



 doubt is a given. I personally didn't care for my script idea. I spent more time on my autobiographical essay,  video portfolio, and  treatment. I have more experience writing in prose or novel format than scriptwriting, not my speciality.


----------



## MAlbie

Been taking my exams for the last week so I haven't been around, but I have been reading the postings. Its wonderful to see a community of people created on this board and renewed every year. 

I am looking at the numbers in this fashion: since they take 10% of applicants, and they interview twice what they take, then my goal is to reach the interview round. First, because the bigger number gives me a little more comfort and second because I have a ton of experience in public speaking and interviews and I feel like that is where I will shine. 

I don't have any safety schools. Just Columbia and NYU. I wont have time to take the GRE so if I do not get in for next Fall then I will wait a year, take the GRE in Fall 11, and apply for a larger number of programs for the following year. 

Not sure how much they care about the type of submission you make (comedy vs. drama), as much as they care about the talent you show. If you can write at least two or three things that show very strong talent or deep potential they may pass you to the next reader even if the person does not like your script. Talent will out. 
I feel as if my 10 page is good, not great, and that the basic idea is engaging and gets the reader asking questions about their own life. I also believe that I had four lines of dialogue that just go "BOOM" and show off what I can do. They resonate and challenge the audience to move around in the "world" I created and change their beliefs. It is only four lines, but some movies you never even get one line that fundamentally resonates.

For my 3 page I took the girl/limo story and went back to the 80's. Anyone remember the Grey Poupon mustard commercials? I put the girl in high school, put some "cool" kids in the limo and on their way to prom, and then had the kids making fun of her for being at work instead of going to the prom. Then brought her back inside the grocery store, fed in some details from the 80's (hair styles, Lionel Richie song, trendy dialogue) and emphasized her situation. To wrap, I had her leaving the store and finding her boyfriend, a star football player who came home from college, waiting in the parking lot. He came to surprise her and take her off to the prom. Cheesy as hell, but I tried to set a common mood and anchor that mood to a particular time period. 

I do think a lot of this comes down to your personal essay and that is where I am nervous. I think my essay is strong, but I buggered the font by using Calbiri 11 instead of Courier 12 and I just know that is going to cost me heavily. The ability to follow basic directions, or rather the lack of that ability, is pretty important. Also I only spent one page on why I wanted to come to film school and the rest telling my personal story. No idea how that is going to come across. 

I just want an interview. If I can get the interview, then I have a fighting chance.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

I heard it from an an Admissions officer.

College wise, a lot of students aced, or almost aced the SAT. A ton were valedictorians, top 5% of their class blah blah--not matter what high school they came from. Ironically these stats even-out the playing field. Thus, admissions officers DO end up judging your "college essay" and recs. 

This is a good way to consider FS admissions. There are a chunk of ppl who apply haphazardly. Can't write in screenplay format. Use BOLD LETTERS instead of underlining for emphasis. Overuse parentheticals like there's no tomorrow, etc. etc.

And then, there are candidates who shine on paper with limited space and all the other restrictions. Most of us on this board probably fall into that category. 

From there, I know USC doesn't give two ****s about GRE scores (when they required them...which was only b/c you have to get accepted into "USC" as a university, before being admitted into SCA), or transcripts as long as you got A/B's and not all C/D/F's. At the same time, I've been told Columbia does care about transcripts and recs.


----------



## KrisKelvin

MAlbie: that's a good way of looking at it regarding the interviews--slipped my mind about that, and I've also done very well in the past at interviews (though after having been rejected/wait listed from several colleges where I had the best interviews, I wonder how much they really count for).  

Your submissions sound quite good, especially the girl/limo.  I also chose that one, but mine had nowhere near the level of atmosphere you're describing.  My 10 pages were the opening of my most recent screenplay, and while I'm confident of the piece's ability to engage the reader it does deal with a tired subject--and though I put an original spin on it, you can't really tell from just this excerpt so I fear that might hurt me.  

The autobiographical sketch being in the wrong font might hurt you, though I tend to think that if they like it enough they won't care.  I also only spent a short portion (in my case I think only a paragraph) discussing why I want to go to film school.  I think the fact you're applying makes it clear you want to attend, so other than a few sentences explaining what sets Columbia apart (for me it's the location and ability to take courses in other disciplines besides writing) I discussed how I got into writing and some key events that have affected me during my life.  I don't believe they asked for a resume so I did have several experiences I felt it would be beneficial for me to mention.

Liz: I don't think the average SAT score is that high, though you're right about lots of valedictorians who (and I can personally attest to this) don't stack up against people who went to ridiculously challenging high schools and may not have been ranked as highly.  

I've actually heard USC does care somewhat about GREs, or at least the analytical writing section (and I sure hope they do).  I don't think using bold letters rather than underlining or even having lots of parentheticals will kill your chances, though perhaps I'm wrong.  

What sucks about this whole process (well, one of many things) is having no idea how you stack up to the competition.  In high school I had a college counselor with 30 years of experience, and while he did turn out to be wrong with a few schools, he could give me a pretty good idea of my chances of being admitted at any university AND provide pointers on how to improve my odds.  The career center where I am now is worthless when it comes to film school, so I wouldn't be overly surprised if I was rejected from everywhere.  At the same time, though, I honestly feel like I stack up well, especially considering my age.  It's just so hard to know, however, which is why these next few months are definitely going to be the most stressful of my life.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

I meant for my university they were that high. So in the end, all that supplemental writing was judged.

Are you applying to Stark or the writing program? I believe they do care about GRE scores. But for production they're not important. I have two friends accepted into USC production in 2006, and 2007 who BOMBED (BOMBED BOMBED BOMBED) the GRE. Awful scores. Got into SCA on their first try.

If you feel good about your app don't stress.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

no, I don't believe bold, underlining, and parentheticals will effect the outcome. When I went for a visit this past summer, an alumni told me they are not expecting everything to be perfect, they want to see if you have the ability to write a story showing some sort of talent. Their goal is to mold the incoming class into great storytellers.


----------



## MAlbie

That is what I was wondering as well since all the scripts I have read seem to have different styles from a technical standpoint (use of parenthetical) and also from a aesthetic viewpoint. 

I have never seen anyone use bold for emphasis, although I have seen a lot of scripts use underline. Is this a normal practice? Having never taken a formal course, and seeing no mention of it in the books I have read, I assumed it was a function of that particular writer(s) personal preference. The more action-oriented scripts did underline (Predator was a good example) and the more character-oriented pieces, for instance "The Kids are Alright" which I am reading right now, don't seem to have it. I have not done it on any of mine, mostly because to my eyes it breaks up the flow of the reading, but also because I wasn't sure whether it was truly a requirement. 

Also, it seems as if some writers like to load their scene headings with info (INT. NIGHT- A DARK HALLWAY IN A *****HOUSE IN SANTA BARBARA, WINTER, 4 AM) and others just do (INT. DARK HALLWAY) and then fill in the details as part of the text. I cannot find a rhyme or reason for this.  Again I wasn't sure which one was preferred so I used my own judgment and split the difference, assuming that it was a matter of style and preference.

As for aesthetics it seems to vary a lot as well. I mean Taratino's scripts are so dense and chewy they are almost novels. Reading Ing Bas I was just amazed and how he wrote out every little detail and even the tiniest movements from each character. Whereas the Cohen Brothers tend to be as sparse as possible and let the reader fill in the details. 

And One_Girl just posted that she doesn't think the technical issues will effect it much. Which makes sense to me as a lot of it does seem to be based on the writers own style. Though I could be, and am often, wrong. Someone who uses parenthetical almost every dialogue is likely going to suffer. My feeling is that it is more important to tell a strong story, complete the narrative with good characters, and exhibit the ability to write above the average submission.

KrisKelvin: My biggest concern with the font gaffe is that when I realized the mistake I went to Word and changed the font to Courier 12 so that I could possibly resubmit it.  Doing that made the document go from 5 1/2 pages to nearly 8 pages. Of course I was unable to make any changes so it sticks as is. So even if they don't ding me for the screw up, they might ding me for technically having extra pages beyond what is allowed. Its almost feel as if I cheated and that really bothers me a great deal because I wouldn't want someone else to have that advantage.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

I'm only going off of what one admissions officer told me. Isn't representative of everyone's mindset who judges apps!


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## MAlbie

Oh yeah of course. No offense intended, just throwing out some BS. Not much to do about Columbia, except drive ourselves crazy, until they start making calls.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

hey yeah! no worries, none on my end either! Stupid forums can make everything on the screen seem super harsh 

wasn't even replying to your post (which wasn't there when I was typing).


----------



## E.B.

my essay was 17 pages courier font 12 pt. double spaced.


in times new roman it was 6 pages.


----------



## Liz Kennedy

> Originally posted by E.B.:
> my essay was 17 pages courier font 12 pt. double spaced.
> 
> 
> in times new roman it was 6 pages.



hell yeah.


----------



## SDsurfer

Thank god for this collective stressing so we don't have to do it alone for the next 3 months. Already driving myself mad.  

In response to MAlbie, when I was interning at SONY last year I read a number of scripts that used bold occasionally. The scripts made sure the bold was sparse, but sometimes it seemed like it would be where other writers might underline instead. There were also cases of italicizing, or all of the above at once! (And all these submitted by WGA writers) So don't worry, it's all preference. Although I noticed the bolds were usually found in action/thriller scripts where underlining was more universal. 

Luckily I adopted my UCLA statement as the skeleton for the Columbia essay, so it was already about 6 pages. But since so many people mix the fonts up they probably don't make a huge deal out of it.


----------



## robot_m

Yeah, there are no real rules when it comes to screenplay writing (except maybe for sluglines, but even those are open to some interpretation). Screenplays, after all, are essentially 120 page memos to the director.

The only things you want to avoid are things that would alienate a director or actor, so don't go into too much detail on camera angles or how the actor should act, unless it's important for the meaning of the story.

And of course, be sure to stick to the page format. It's that way for a reason.

But for examples of how much freedom you have in the writing, read Alexander Payne's screenplays.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> KrisKelvin: My biggest concern with the font gaffe is that when I realized the mistake I went to Word and changed the font to Courier 12 so that I could possibly resubmit it.  Doing that made the document go from 5 1/2 pages to nearly 8 pages. Of course I was unable to make any changes so it sticks as is. So even if they don't ding me for the screw up, they might ding me for technically having extra pages beyond what is allowed. Its almost feel as if I cheated and that really bothers me a great deal because I wouldn't want someone else to have that advantage.



It's funny: I'd never written anything in Courier 12 other than a script, but DAMN is that font huge.  My autobiographical sketch was literally a line under six pages, but when I converted it to Times New Roman it was something like four pages.  I still wouldn't tell yourself you cheated--and if the committee asks you could always plead ignorance.  Granted, this is kind of a different situation but with USC I single spaced my autobiographical character sketch and emotional moment (with double spaces only between paragraphs).  The directions merely stated 1-2 pages, but I figure they wanted double spaced.  Still, I did everything I could to trim the fat and in the end I believe it was all necessary.  If they reject me based on just not liking the content of my stuff then I'll accept it, but if they reject me because of the spacing then quite frankly I don't believe I'd want to be there in the first place.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by Liz Kennedy:
> I meant for my university they were that high. So in the end, all that supplemental writing was judged.
> 
> Are you applying to Stark or the writing program? I believe they do care about GRE scores. But for production they're not important. I have two friends accepted into USC production in 2006, and 2007 who BOMBED (BOMBED BOMBED BOMBED) the GRE. Awful scores. Got into SCA on their first try.
> 
> If you feel good about your app don't stress.



I'm applying to writing for USC.  And you?


----------



## E.B.

The problem with Courier, and the reason its used for scripts, is that its a fixed width font so every letter takes up the same amount of space.

For an essay...I don't like this as I'm sure others don't.


Columbia told me to do whatever I wanted, if its compelling enough they'll read it no matter how long.

I think these guide lines are just to keep people on track and not turning in 1 page or 30.

But I don't response well to censorship. =/

Like someone said, if you're being disregarded over semantics, do you want to go there?


----------



## Liz Kennedy

I'm applying to writing for USC.  And you?[/QUOTE]

Production!


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by Liz Kennedy:
> I'm applying to writing for USC.  And you?



Production![/QUOTE]

Cool!  That even makes me feel a little better b/c you seem WAY more qualified than me...


----------



## Johnson

So, I'm going to try and help you guys that are worrying about the formats in which you submitted your materials.  

I'm a first year MFA student at Columbia, and I remember thinking the same things that you are all thinking about right now.

I want to stress that this is only my story and in no way reflects what the admissions people think about when reading your applications.

In terms of format, I think I submitted my treatment in the wrong font.  I can't remember if they wanted it in Courier or Times New Roman, but I do know that which ever one it was that they wanted, I submitted it in the opposite one.  Also, they wanted you to write the feature film treatment in one page and the one that I sent that was about 2 and a half pages.

Another thing, don't worry about having the perfect formatted script.  During my interview the professor told me "I like the way you write, but the there's a lot you need to learn" and he was talking about formatting and other things.  But what he meant was, you are going to Columbia to LEARN how to write the screenplay, what they want to see now is that you can write well, or at least appear to have a singular voice.  

So, overall, if your materials give them a sense of who you are and some inkling of talent or potential, they will be interested.  And don't worry about the Font Types or Length of things.  It's not about that, as much as it is the other stuff.


Good Luck


----------



## MAlbie

Thanks Johnson, that was really great info.


----------



## E.B.

But the real question is, Johnson: did you double space???


----------



## groovydazzle

Johnson thanks for the story... it gives me a little tranquility from all the stressing.... I have been reading every post but have no actual time to reply to you guys!!! Good luck to all of you, lets hang in there and wait for answers!!


----------



## lynelle135

So I just checked on the status of my application.  All materials have been received including the visual sample DVD I sent at the end of November except for my undergraduate transcipts.  Called my undergrad school, they say they mailed out the transcripts November 2nd.  I just got off the phone with the Columbia admissions office. The gentleman on the phone said to sit tight until the end of the week.  They have a lot of mail to get through and are slowly updating the application system.

I guess I'm just amazed that the item I coordinated to be sent out first in this whole application process, still has not been officially received. Anyone else having the same issue with transcripts?


----------



## MAlbie

Hey Lynelle,

I actually went through the same thing last week because I saw that on my app as well. Called my school registrars office, had my MBA program head look into, and we confirmed they were sent on 11/10. 

I imagine almost every thing else gets uploaded or sent carrier (UPS, FedEx) and the transcripts go in the lowest priority mail. There is probably a stack of them, 700+ for the Film MFA alone, just waiting to be sorted. Give them a week or two, and then we can panic. 

I imagine a couple of other people on here, possibly all of us, see the same thing on their apps. 

MAlbie


----------



## cineaste504

I just checked the status of my Columbia application too. All materials received. Phew!!

My younger brother actually experienced a problem similar to yours when he applied to NYU as an undergraduate transfer student this year. Two weeks after the deadline, NYU still didn't have his transcript (even though his school sent it a month earlier). Eventually they confirmed receipt, and it was just a matter of NYU taking awhile to sort through their mail. He was accepted, so it's all good. You should be fine.

Needless to say, that whole situation got me really paranoid, so I went to my alma mater, picked up my transcript from the Bursar's office, and mailed it along with the letters of rec to Columbia myself. The USPS has a signature receipt option (so you know when your mail was received and who signed for it). It was well worth the few extra bucks!


----------



## lynelle135

Thanks you guys.  It would be a shame to have done all that work for the application in order to give myself a fighting chance and then be counted out because of transcripts.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

My application status says my transcripts haven't been received yet, either. That freaked me out a little, but I realize they have a lot of paper to sift through. You guys really calmed me down.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Jaye

My application says the same thing. And I had my school send the transcripts on November 6. I am a little concerned. They could literally walk the paperwork over. Think I'll call in the morning.


----------



## Suzako

I occasionally work for the school of the arts office and I've been seeing/receiving all the piles and piles of mail.  When they say they're still sorting the transcripts out, they speak the truth!  Do not panic, allow for a little time for them to register everything.


----------



## E.B.

give you 50 bucks to burn some other apps.


----------



## Suzako

haha .... no .... I cannot be bought!

Besides I think they're all now in a secret upstairs location


----------



## Jaye

Anyone else still having issues with the application status? It says that all my materials have been received, but my application is still listed as incomplete.


----------



## Koquard

Hi everyone,

Having a little bit of an issue myself. Took three weeks for them to confirm they received my transcript, and now that it's received, on the status, it says "Not Official" - as in, "not an official transcript." Which can't be because - in addition to mailing one directly to the school - I mailed a copy to myself, just to check that everything was in order. On my copy, the words "official" were plastered all over it. It had the seal, the signature, the watermark... the whole shebang. There's no way my undergraduate school would send them a DIFFERENT transcript from the one they sent me.  So... what is going on? Anyone have this problem?


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue myself. Took three weeks for them to confirm they received my transcript, and now that it's received, on the status, it says "Not Official" - as in, "not an official transcript." Which can't be because - in addition to mailing one directly to the school - I mailed a copy to myself, just to check that everything was in order. On my copy, the words "official" were plastered all over it. It had the seal, the signature, the watermark... the whole shebang. There's no way my undergraduate school would send them a DIFFERENT transcript from the one they sent me.  So... what is going on? Anyone have this problem?



I just called the school of arts about this. Susan told me to email Kenny at kw2342@columbia.edu about this issue.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue myself. Took three weeks for them to confirm they received my transcript, and now that it's received, on the status, it says "Not Official" - as in, "not an official transcript." Which can't be because - in addition to mailing one directly to the school - I mailed a copy to myself, just to check that everything was in order. On my copy, the words "official" were plastered all over it. It had the seal, the signature, the watermark... the whole shebang. There's no way my undergraduate school would send them a DIFFERENT transcript from the one they sent me.  So... what is going on? Anyone have this problem?



I just called the school of arts about this. Susan told me to email Kenny at kw2342@columbia.edu about this issue. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wow. Thank you for your help.

Do you have a similar problem?


----------



## Insearchof_

To Koquard, I don't think they have opened any of our transcripts yet. On my online application, it says that my transcripts were "received", but they're "not official". And I know I sent them unopened official transcript. 

I think they just posted "not official" because the review phase hasn't started yet and they haven't opened our transcripts. So I don't think you should worry at this time. As long as your Application Status say "Completed" you are fine.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> To Koquard, I don't think they have opened any of our transcripts yet. On my online application, it says that my transcripts were "received", but they're "not official". And I know I sent them unopened official transcript.
> 
> I think they just posted "not official" because the review phase hasn't started yet and they haven't opened our transcripts. So I don't think you should worry at this time. As long as your Application Status say "Completed" you are fine.



Thanks, Insearchof_, unfortunately:

Application Status: Incomplete

My recommendations are complete and everything else says "Official"...  but I'm calmer now, since this might be the same for a lot of people.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue myself. Took three weeks for them to confirm they received my transcript, and now that it's received, on the status, it says "Not Official" - as in, "not an official transcript." Which can't be because - in addition to mailing one directly to the school - I mailed a copy to myself, just to check that everything was in order. On my copy, the words "official" were plastered all over it. It had the seal, the signature, the watermark... the whole shebang. There's no way my undergraduate school would send them a DIFFERENT transcript from the one they sent me.  So... what is going on? Anyone have this problem?



I just called the school of arts about this. Susan told me to email Kenny at kw2342@columbia.edu about this issue. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wow. Thank you for your help.

Do you have a similar problem? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, same issue with transcript reading "not official". They are missing one of my recommendations. Although delivery confirmation said it arrived. Same recommendation that says not received was sent twice. They are still sorting through the mail.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue myself. Took three weeks for them to confirm they received my transcript, and now that it's received, on the status, it says "Not Official" - as in, "not an official transcript." Which can't be because - in addition to mailing one directly to the school - I mailed a copy to myself, just to check that everything was in order. On my copy, the words "official" were plastered all over it. It had the seal, the signature, the watermark... the whole shebang. There's no way my undergraduate school would send them a DIFFERENT transcript from the one they sent me.  So... what is going on? Anyone have this problem?



I just called the school of arts about this. Susan told me to email Kenny at kw2342@columbia.edu about this issue. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wow. Thank you for your help.

Do you have a similar problem? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, same issue with transcript reading "not official". They are missing one of my recommendations. Although delivery confirmation said it arrived. Same recommendation that says not received was sent twice. They are still sorting through the mail. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

It's funny. I'm so paranoid about not having the lack of an official transcript screw my chances yet I wrote the weakest one-page double-spaced film treatment possible.


----------



## lynelle135

I'm in a similar boat.  My transcript has been "received" but it is "not official".  I'm assuming that they just haven't reviewed the transcripts yet.  On a brighter note, my overall application status was marked "completed" so it's time for me to just sit back and let it ride.

Hopefully all the mail will be sorted through in a timely fashion so folks can get closure.

Lynelle


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

email I received:
Hi *****,
Your transcript is received but not official because you did not receive a degree from ****** University yet.
Happy holidays!
Kenny
Kenny Wong
Financial Aid and Admissions Officer
Columbia University School of the Arts
2960 Broadway
305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
New York, NY 10027
(212) 854-2876


So I am assuming everyone with not official is finishing their B.A. degree as well.


----------



## KrisKelvin

Hey One_Girl_Revolution,

Thanks for clearing that up, as I have the same issue (transcript received but "not official") but also won't be graduating until May.  I see in an earlier post that one of your recs is missing despite you having received delivery confirmation (again, the same with me).  Did you mention that in your email to Kenny or are you just assuming they're still sorting through the mail?  I definitely would understand if that's the case, but it's a little odd that they DO have my transcript but not the rec when both were sent at the same time (and even in the same larger package if I recall correctly).


----------



## lynelle135

I have "received" and "not official" listed on the transcript part of my application status yet I received my undergraduate degree over a decade ago.  I guess there's some other reason why mine isn't "official" yet.


----------



## groovydazzle

> kw2342@columbia.edu


I am having the same problem. My app says incomplete because transfers were not received but I am completely sure they were sent!

Does anybody still have the same problem?


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

As of today, my transcripts have been received! Whew! Application complete.

I'm sure others will be received soon, as well. Hold on!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> email I received:
> Hi *****,
> Your transcript is received but not official because you did not receive a degree from ****** University yet.
> Happy holidays!
> Kenny
> Kenny Wong
> Financial Aid and Admissions Officer
> Columbia University School of the Arts
> 2960 Broadway
> 305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
> New York, NY 10027
> (212) 854-2876
> 
> 
> So I am assuming everyone with not official is finishing their B.A. degree as well.



That's true in my case, but my overall application status still says "incomplete."


----------



## wannabe2

I reread my submissions and found a couple omitted prepositions. I know that I corrected them but must have uploaded the wrong copy. 
So stupid.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> email I received:
> Hi *****,
> Your transcript is received but not official because you did not receive a degree from ****** University yet.
> Happy holidays!
> Kenny
> Kenny Wong
> Financial Aid and Admissions Officer
> Columbia University School of the Arts
> 2960 Broadway
> 305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
> New York, NY 10027
> (212) 854-2876
> 
> 
> So I am assuming everyone with not official is finishing their B.A. degree as well.



That's true in my case, but my overall application status still says "incomplete." </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
why don't you call them about it?


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> email I received:
> Hi *****,
> Your transcript is received but not official because you did not receive a degree from ****** University yet.
> Happy holidays!
> Kenny
> Kenny Wong
> Financial Aid and Admissions Officer
> Columbia University School of the Arts
> 2960 Broadway
> 305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
> New York, NY 10027
> (212) 854-2876
> 
> 
> So I am assuming everyone with not official is finishing their B.A. degree as well.



That's true in my case, but my overall application status still says "incomplete." </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
why don't you call them about it? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Already sent a bunch of e-mails.  I think they find me obnoxious enough as it is.


----------



## MAlbie

I haven't been around much this month. It has been a busy few weeks finishing off exams and reports for my MBA program. One more semester. One more semester.

However, I have been following the Transcript issue (mine is now "Received" but the app itself is still "incomplete"). And after seeing the postings I went back through my 3-page scenario and found a mistake. I wrote "cash draw" instead of "cash drawer". Oy. 

But nothing can be done now.

I do want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year. Take some time, take a couple of deep breaths, and enjoy yourselves. Plenty of time to stress in January.


----------



## jackgradus

does anyone know what the timeline is on hearing about interviews/admissions?


----------



## S.

I know it's around february (according to last year's thread), but I can't be more precise than that.
I'd like to know as well.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

I'd like to know that too, jackgradus. 

I'm also curious about how many people they have on the reviewing committee. I'd like to know that about other schools I applied to, as well (USC, UCLA, NYU, and UT-Austin). 

I tried doing research, but didn't find anything.


----------



## jackgradus

I called today, and they told me to email the question instead, but I am scared of doing that. :/ I like how anonymous the phone call is -- I don't want to annoy anyone/have a paper trail of my nail-biting. 

Maybe YOU can email them???


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> I haven't been around much this month. It has been a busy few weeks finishing off exams and reports for my MBA program. One more semester. One more semester.
> 
> However, I have been following the Transcript issue (mine is now "Received" but the app itself is still "incomplete"). And after seeing the postings I went back through my 3-page scenario and found a mistake. I wrote "cash draw" instead of "cash drawer". Oy.
> 
> But nothing can be done now.
> 
> I do want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year. Take some time, take a couple of deep breaths, and enjoy yourselves. Plenty of time to stress in January.



I have the same issue with my application status. I emailed them and they responded saying they just haven't sorted through all the applications yet. I'm guessing mine is somewhere at the bottom of the pile...


----------



## jackflag

I've been e-mailing and haven't gotten any response this week. Is anyone else experiencing slow responses? I e-mailed the admissions office and Kenny Wong at the end of last week, and again yesterday, and nothing yet. Kept checking to see if I got the email address right or if my connection canceled mid-send but I don't think so...


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by jackflag:
> I've been e-mailing and haven't gotten any response this week. Is anyone else experiencing slow responses? I e-mailed the admissions office and Kenny Wong at the end of last week, and again yesterday, and nothing yet. Kept checking to see if I got the email address right or if my connection canceled mid-send but I don't think so...



Aren't they on break?


----------



## jackgradus

I called them yesterday -- They said interviews in late March, with invitations for them probably in mid-march. Also, if getting to NYC is a challenge, they sad Skype interviews do not put people at a disadvantage.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Jaye:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> I haven't been around much this month. It has been a busy few weeks finishing off exams and reports for my MBA program. One more semester. One more semester.
> 
> However, I have been following the Transcript issue (mine is now "Received" but the app itself is still "incomplete"). And after seeing the postings I went back through my 3-page scenario and found a mistake. I wrote "cash draw" instead of "cash drawer". Oy.
> 
> But nothing can be done now.
> 
> I do want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year. Take some time, take a couple of deep breaths, and enjoy yourselves. Plenty of time to stress in January.



I have the same issue with my application status. I emailed them and they responded saying they just haven't sorted through all the applications yet. I'm guessing mine is somewhere at the bottom of the pile... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Application Status: Incomplete

God. I can't stand looking at that anymore. WHY?!


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Jaye:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> I haven't been around much this month. It has been a busy few weeks finishing off exams and reports for my MBA program. One more semester. One more semester.
> 
> However, I have been following the Transcript issue (mine is now "Received" but the app itself is still "incomplete"). And after seeing the postings I went back through my 3-page scenario and found a mistake. I wrote "cash draw" instead of "cash drawer". Oy.
> 
> But nothing can be done now.
> 
> I do want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year. Take some time, take a couple of deep breaths, and enjoy yourselves. Plenty of time to stress in January.



I have the same issue with my application status. I emailed them and they responded saying they just haven't sorted through all the applications yet. I'm guessing mine is somewhere at the bottom of the pile... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Application Status: Incomplete

God. I can't stand looking at that anymore. WHY?! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah...now you made me look!  Same on this end, but it makes no sense.  They say they HAVE received my transcript but NOT the one recommendation letter I mailed.  Yet the two were sent in the same package.  It's been a month and a half now, so I am starting to get worried.  But if others are having this problem and Columbia hasn't sent me anything I have to assume they're still wading through that ten foot high pile of mail.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Jaye:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> I haven't been around much this month. It has been a busy few weeks finishing off exams and reports for my MBA program. One more semester. One more semester.
> 
> However, I have been following the Transcript issue (mine is now "Received" but the app itself is still "incomplete"). And after seeing the postings I went back through my 3-page scenario and found a mistake. I wrote "cash draw" instead of "cash drawer". Oy.
> 
> But nothing can be done now.
> 
> I do want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year. Take some time, take a couple of deep breaths, and enjoy yourselves. Plenty of time to stress in January.



I have the same issue with my application status. I emailed them and they responded saying they just haven't sorted through all the applications yet. I'm guessing mine is somewhere at the bottom of the pile... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Application Status: Incomplete

God. I can't stand looking at that anymore. WHY?! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah...now you made me look!  Same on this end, but it makes no sense.  They say they HAVE received my transcript but NOT the one recommendation letter I mailed.  Yet the two were sent in the same package.  It's been a month and a half now, so I am starting to get worried.  But if others are having this problem and Columbia hasn't sent me anything I have to assume they're still wading through that ten foot high pile of mail. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same goes for me. One recommendation not received but I know it was delivered on Dec 17th.


----------



## MAlbie

It looks like my application may be complete, although I don't see anything that definitively says "Incomplete" or "Complete". Where are you guys seeing that?

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> It looks like my application may be complete, although I don't see anything that definitively says "Incomplete" or "Complete". Where are you guys seeing that?
> 
> Good luck to all of you.



Log in to apply yourself for Columbia, and on the main page you should see it.

For example, mine says:

"Application for Admission 

	Submission Status: Submitted
	Submitted Date: 11/27/2010 10:12:00 PM EST




Application Status: Incomplete

Recommendations: Not Received

XXXXX (Online): Submitted on 12/3/2010

XXXXX (Online): Submitted on 10/18/2010

XXXXX (Offline): Not Received

Transcripts:

XXXXX: Received (Not Official)

Other Supporting Documents:

Autobiographical Essay: Received (Official)

Dramatic Writing Sample: Received (Official)

Feature Film Treatment: Received (Official)"

So as you can see, my one offline recommendation is what's keeping it from being complete, even though they say they do have the transcript which was sent in the same package.


----------



## S.

My application says incomplete too, because of the transcript which is marked as received but not official.
I do hope it's only because they haven't opened the envelope yet, as I it was a rather complicated operation to officialise the copy I had, so let it not be for nothing.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by S.:
> My application says incomplete too, because of the transcript which is marked as received but not official.
> I do hope it's only because they haven't opened the envelope yet, as I it was a rather complicated operation to officialise the copy I had, so let it not be for nothing.



This is exactly what I see too.

To be perfectly honest, it's getting a little crazy that nobody bothers to "fix" that already. It's been 2 months almost. They know how painful this is for all of us.

S, could you possibly call them and ask about this? Tell them another applicant has the same problem (so they'll take it more seriously)... and if there's anything we need to do about it.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by S.:
> My application says incomplete too, because of the transcript which is marked as received but not official.
> I do hope it's only because they haven't opened the envelope yet, as I it was a rather complicated operation to officialise the copy I had, so let it not be for nothing.



This is exactly what I see too.

To be perfectly honest, it's getting a little crazy that nobody bothers to "fix" that already. It's been 2 months almost. They know how painful this is for all of us.

S, could you possibly call them and ask about this? Tell them another applicant has the same problem (so they'll take it more seriously)... and if there's anything we need to do about it. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just wondering, but are you two still in undergrad?  I believe there's an earlier post on this thread where someone who called the office was told their transcript said received but not official because they hadn't yet graduated.  That's the case with me as well, although I guess it means my application will still be "incomplete" until the end of May!  Let's hope they make decisions before then...


----------



## S.

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I believe there's an earlier post on this thread where someone who called the office was told their transcript said received but not official because they hadn't yet graduated.



Yes, that's why I'm not too worried, plus there are several of us in the same situation so it must be "normal".

Koquard, I live in Europe so calling them is not very convenient.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## apple

Hi.
I checked my application status and it says it's completed on Dec 15th but my transcripts : Received (Not Official).


----------



## jackgradus

Mine says submitted Dec 1, completed Dec 14th, and the transcript says received: (official). 

I graduated last year though, so maybe yours are unofficial because you haven't graduated yet?


----------



## apple

Yes. I was undergrad when I applied.


----------



## S.

On another subject, does anyone know why interview calls are in march whereas last year it was february ?


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by S.:
> My application says incomplete too, because of the transcript which is marked as received but not official.
> I do hope it's only because they haven't opened the envelope yet, as I it was a rather complicated operation to officialise the copy I had, so let it not be for nothing.



This is exactly what I see too.

To be perfectly honest, it's getting a little crazy that nobody bothers to "fix" that already. It's been 2 months almost. They know how painful this is for all of us.

S, could you possibly call them and ask about this? Tell them another applicant has the same problem (so they'll take it more seriously)... and if there's anything we need to do about it. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just wondering, but are you two still in undergrad?  I believe there's an earlier post on this thread where someone who called the office was told their transcript said received but not official because they hadn't yet graduated.  That's the case with me as well, although I guess it means my application will still be "incomplete" until the end of May!  Let's hope they make decisions before then... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

To the undergrad question, yes. This is probably why the transcript reads "unofficial" for both of us. 

I'm more concerned with why it says "Incomplete" for us... because I don't think it says that for all undergrads posting here. (see Apple, who posted above)

And if the application is "incomplete,"  does this mean we don't get considered until it becomes "complete?" 

If so... how does one go about doing that? :-/



> Originally posted by S.:
> I guess it means my application will still be "incomplete" until the end of May! Let's hope they make decisions before then...


What do you mean by "Let's hope they make decisions before then... ?" Shouldn't you be saying, "Let's hope it gets completed before they start making decisions?"


----------



## S.

It meant I hope they'll consider our applications even if they're not "complete".


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by S.:
> On another subject, does anyone know why interview calls are in march whereas last year it was february ?



I had not heard they were moved to March. Was it posted on the website?


----------



## jackgradus

I called them and asked when they were planning on interviewing people and they said march. Could please someone call to confirm?


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

According to many previous applicants and current students, the interviews start in March.

I must say that the admissions office seems very inefficient. I've contacted them via email, phone, and even went in person, all to no avail - my application is still INCOMPLETE. Very disappointing.

Let's hope that they haven't lost or misfiled anything, that it's just a matter of the online system lagging behind the actual filing of the paperwork at the office.

(I've even sent my "missing" transcript twice!)


----------



## S.

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by S.:
> On another subject, does anyone know why interview calls are in march whereas last year it was february ?



I had not heard they were moved to March. Was it posted on the website? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jackgradus on page 8 : "I called them yesterday -- They said interviews in late March, with invitations for them probably in mid-march."


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by S.:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by S.:
> On another subject, does anyone know why interview calls are in march whereas last year it was february ?



I had not heard they were moved to March. Was it posted on the website? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jackgradus on page 8 : "I called them yesterday -- They said interviews in late March, with invitations for them probably in mid-march." </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alright I need to read more carefully then because I missed that post completely 

I wish I had some advice for those of you with incomplete or missing items. My transcript is showing up as unofficial, but my application is complete. Probably because I already have my undergrad but I wont finish my MBA until May. 

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Anyone else's application still "Incomplete"?


----------



## S.

Mine, as I said before, but I'm still undergrad.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

I think being an undergrad or not is unrelated to the application status being "Incomplete." I've been out of both undergrad and graduate school for more than a year.

I just emailed Kenny Wong, so let's see if that makes a difference.

To be specific, everything on my application is "Received" except my undergraduate transcript. (I sent it twice.) Very annoying.


----------



## Jaye

Good news for me and hopefully for those who still see Incomplete. After weeks of worrying, my application status was finally marked as Complete today with the date 1/25/2011. 

So what does this mean? I'm guessing they are still up to their knees in paperwork and are slowly sorting through everyone's applications. 

Hang in tight!


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Jaye and others whose applications are "Complete", when were your submission dates?

I'm wondering if our statuses are related to when we submitted our applications. Mine was submitted December 1st.

Maybe the "Incomplete" applications are applications that were submitted closer to the deadline than those whose applications are "Complete." In other words, maybe they're processing them from applications received earlier to later?


----------



## MAlbie

I submitted my the online application on 11/5/2010. After that I uploaded the materials over the next month. The last thing that went in was a letter of recommendation that was uploaded on 11/26. My transcript said "not received" until around 12/15 and my official "Complete" status happened on 12/21.

Also I noticed today that the deadline to apply for Graduate Financial Aid is Feb. 15th. I went ahead and filed my FAFSA.


----------



## Jaye

I submitted my application on 11/30


----------



## S.

Submitted mine on November 27th.


----------



## jackgradus

I submitted mine 11/30, and it went complete 12/15


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

OK, so here's the recap so far. It seems there is a loose correlation between submission dates and the status of applications being Complete, except with S. as the outlier.

The following are members with their names followed by their submission dates and the date their status changed to Complete.

MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
S. 11/27 - Inc
jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

As more people add their submission dates, we can be more sure.

I still haven't heard back from Kenny Wong regarding my email.

There's probably nothing to worry about, however. They must be inundated with piles of paperwork. Still annoying.

Good luck, you guys.

If you can, please post your submission dates and the status of your application, and I'll add the dates to the list and post a recap.


----------



## KrisKelvin

I submitted my application 11/27, but it still says incomplete (the one rec I mailed is "not received" despite it being sent with my transcript, which has been received although is "not official"--I believe because I won't graduate until May).


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Application submission and status list:

MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
S. 11/27 - Inc
KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc
jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

Please add your submission dates and application status. Thanks!


----------



## Insearchof_

Submitted Date: 11/27
Application Status: Completed on 12/12


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
S. 11/27 - Inc
KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc
jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

Please keep adding your submission and completion dates. The more data we have, the better picture we'll get. Thanks!

Also, if anyone gets an interview invite, let us know.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## S.

You should also add who's undergrad, so we can see if it seems relevant.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Per S.'s request, I'm also indicating whether the member is still Undergrad (U) or graduated (G).

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
? Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Inc
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
? Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

The graduated status of 2 members above are missing. But there doesn't seem to be any correlation between graduated status and an application being Complete.

Also, it doesn't make logical sense that they would classify Undergrad or ungraduated applications as Incomplete and Graduated applications as Complete. I can see how the Official/Unofficial status of one's transcript can be affected, but the Complete/Incomplete status of an application is something else entirely.

Incomplete status means they're missing something from the application. The question is, whether they just haven't got around to finding that piece, or it's truly lost and missing.


----------



## Jaye

No longer an undergrad. 

Aspiring, I don't think an Incomplete means that something is missing from the application. I had all items marked as received, but an overall Incomplete for over a month. This is why I truly believe they are just sorting through piles of mail. They'll get to everyone eventually.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey, guys. Here's the updated list. As you can see, 3 out of 4 G applications are Complete. I'm not convinced this is because of the graduation status...

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
? Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Inc
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

Hey, Jaye. When you say all your items were marked as received, is that including your transcript? So ALL of your items were "Received" yet your application status was still Incomplete? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jaye

Correct. That's why I found it so odd. But yes, everything was marked Received and Official and it still took weeks before my entire application was Complete.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Guess we'll just have to sit tight and wait... and wait... and wait... and... Grrr! BAM! POW! SMACK!


----------



## KrisKelvin

I take it everybody got the email about applying for financial aid?  I must admit, I was tempted to respond and ask if--in light of the, ahem, "delays", in processing the applications--they expect to be able to tell people whether they qualify for financial aid by the start of next year.


----------



## Insearchof_

Hey AspiringFIlmStudent, I am an undergraduate student. And KrisKelvin, I got that email about financial aid too. Judging from last year's thread, I assume everyone has received it.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Inc
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Inc

It's official. There's no rhyme or reason to their methodology.

Nothing to do but wait.

I can't believe Social Network got so many Oscar nominations. One of the most overrated films ever made.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

KrisKelvin, did u used to work at the glass cube in NYC? I knew a Kris Kelvin...


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> KrisKelvin, did u used to work at the glass cube in NYC? I knew a Kris Kelvin...



Nah...that's not my real name, btw.  Just chose it off the top of my head, though I actually tend to use another film character as my user name on anything movie related.  Go figure...

By the way, in other news my offline rec is FINALLY listed as "received".  However, my application is still "incomplete" because of my "unofficial" transcript.


----------



## lynelle135

Submitted my application on 11/28.  Application status was updated to "completed" on 12/17 however my official transcript still stays "received (not official)".  I got my undergraduate degree a long time ago...technically last century.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

All right! Today, my application status finally flipped to "Complete" after they received my undergrad transcript (Official).

Here's the updated list:

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Inc
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc (transcript rec. but unoff.)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28

Good luck to everyone. For those still not complete, sit tight, we're with you.

If anyone receives an interview invite, please let us know. Thanks!


----------



## S.

Mine just went complete too (transcript still "not official" as I'm undergrad).
So, as it was said before I guess there're just sorting applications one at a time.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc (transcript unofficial)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28

So there's only one among the people in the list whose app is not "Complete".

Good luck, people.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
> U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
> U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
> U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Inc (transcript unofficial)
> G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
> G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
> G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
> G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28
> 
> So there's only one among the people in the list whose app is not "Complete".
> 
> Good luck, people.



Not anymore!  Mine now says "complete" as well (though transcript is still unofficial).  And to think, it only took 2 months...

(btw, for purposes of dating it mine was completed 1/28)


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

OK, so everyone we know have had their applications Completed:

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12
U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28

Now, we just have to wait for the interview invites...

Good luck!


----------



## Koquard

I'm complete too now.

Not that anyone cared to ask.


----------



## Insearchof_

Like S. and KrisKelvin, I'm an undergraduate so my transcripts are listed as unofficial.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Here's the updated list:

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12 (transcript unofficial)
U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28

Koquard, can you tell us your submission date, completion date, and undergrad or grad status so I can add you to the list?

Thanks everyone. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Here's the updated list:
> 
> G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
> U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12 (transcript unofficial)
> U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
> U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
> G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
> G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
> G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
> G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28
> 
> Koquard, can you tell us your submission date, completion date, and undergrad or grad status so I can add you to the list?
> 
> Thanks everyone. Have a good weekend.




Sub 12/03 - Comp 1/24
undergrad


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12 (transcript unofficial)
U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28
U Koquard 12/03 - Comp 1/24


----------



## MAlbie

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## S.

Am I the only going crazy while waiting ?
We don't even know exactly when we'll hear (or not) about the interviews.


----------



## groovydazzle

This is driving me insane!!! My application still says incomplete and my transcripts not received! I sent those twice already, could they still be sorting paperwork out??


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey Guys.

S. - no, you're not the only one going crazy. I even dreamed about the admissions office calling me for an interview. That's it. My fate is sealed. I will NOT be getting an interview.

groovydazzle - when did u submit your application? As you can see, most of us have had our application status changed to Complete no later than last Friday.

On a separate but related issue, I just finished the FAFSA and the Need Access (Columbia Financial Aid) applications online. They actually charge you $28.00 to submit the Need Access application. Unbelievable.

Good luck, everyone. Hang tight! Does anyone know anyone else who received word from Columbia yet? Interview invitation, etc.?


----------



## groovydazzle

Submission Status: Submitted
	Submitted Date: 12/1/2010 12:31:00 PM EST

And emails have been sent with no answer, nobody can tell me whats going on the phone... has anybody heard from them by now??


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

groovydazzle - It is strange that they still haven't "received" your transcripts even though you've already sent them twice. Try emailing Kenny Wong, kw2342@columbia.edu. He was very helpful with my application. Explain to him that you've already sent your transcripts twice. Try to give him as much detail as possible about when the transcripts were sent, etc.

Good luck and keep us posted!

PS Are you still in undergrad or have you already graduated?

G MAlbie 11/05 - Comp 12/21
U Insearchof_ 11/27 - Comp 12/12 (transcript unofficial)
U S. 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
U KrisKelvin 11/27 - Comp 1/28 (transcript unofficial)
G lynelle135 11/28 - Comp 12/17
G jackgradus 11/30 - Comp 12/15
G Jaye 11/30 - Comp 1/25
G AspiringFilmStudent 12/01 - Comp 1/28
? groovydazzle 12/01 - Inc (transcripts not received)
U Koquard 12/03 - Comp 1/24


----------



## groovydazzle

I am getting my bachelors in March. Thank you for the support! I just sent Kenny an E-mail and hopefully this will get resolved. 

Hang in there !!!!


----------



## S.

A few questions to pass the time:

Are there any other international applicants in here ? Have you taken the TOEFL yet (if needed)?

And would some of you like to share your previous work (shorts, scripts...), so that we can see what we're up against ?

I read my application material for the first time since I sent it. I found two missing "s"... And I don't think the fact that I'm a foreign student will excuse it.
Have you read yours again ?


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

I've read ALL of my material almost once a day since I've submitted them. Sometimes they seem great but sometimes they seem like the worst crap in the world. I'm sure almost everyone has a mistake or a typo on something they wrote.

Hang in there guys.

groovydazzle, did u get your application resolved?


----------



## PJ

S: I'm also an international applicant.
Took TOEFL a few times, but still haven't pass 100(IBT) yet. The deadline of TOEFL for Columbia seems to be in June?

Reapply to producing program:
11/30 submitted.
01/05 completed.


----------



## groovydazzle

Ok so Kenny really helped, he sorted out the paperwork and apparently my transcripts were lost. Im resending them directly to him and he said it would be fine.

I am also international and took the TOEFL almost a year ago...

has anyone heard anything from interviews???


----------



## S.

I think it's still a bit early for interviews... Last year the first e-mails were sent on february 22nd, according to last year's thread.


----------



## MAlbie

I wasn't feeling nervous. Or scared. Or even excited. Until today.  For some reason I have been a bundle of raw nerves all day. I think it is because I re-read my materials last night for the first time since December. And I have read them 3 more times today. 

I am going it Zip those files up, put them on a USB drive, and give it to a friend to hold, and delete them from my HD.  Otherwise I am going to be a gibbering buffoon until those emails come out.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## jackgradus

So we know that they go out the 22nd? Hey, that's only 20 days! go watch the collected janus catalogue, and by the time the interview comes, you will be able to talk about some of the best films ever as if you had just watched them.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> So we know that they go out the 22nd? Hey, that's only 20 days! go watch the collected janus catalogue, and by the time the interview comes, you will be able to talk about some of the best films ever as if you had just watched them.



Well there is strong evidence to indicate they pushed it back. Regardless I have cleaned the mats off my HD and I plan to run a couple of miles when I get home to burn off the nerves. Probably going to be doing that a great deal over the next month.


----------



## jackgradus

They pushed it back because applyyourself croaked -- that means nothing in terms of when they should schedule interviews, right?


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> They pushed it back because applyyourself croaked -- that means nothing in terms of when they should schedule interviews, right?



Weren't you the one who posted on page 8 that interview notifications would be mid-march?


----------



## jackgradus

Well, I called them and that's what they said -- but I'd forgotten that! I think it was wishful thinking that It'd hear 20 days from now and not 45...


----------



## S.

Someone from the admissions office once said that they often lied on the phone. So we can still hope.

I just submitted my need access application. I'm worried though, as as an international applicant I will have to show that I have enough money to attend. So I'm not sure I should have asked for financial aid.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Whether you're an international student or not, the admissions process is independent of your financial need. The decision regarding your admissions will not be affected by your ability to pay for the education. That will be an issue after you're admitted.


----------



## S.

On the website they say that admission decisions are need-blind for US citizens, but for international students it's a disadvantage to apply for aid. It's on the undergrad section though, so maybe it's not the case for grad school.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey Guys,

I thought it would be interesting to compare our backgrounds and see what kind of people are applying.

Mine is: BS Psychology, PhD Neuroscience, Professional experience in IT/Computers. No formal background in film. Wrote my first screenplay for the purposes of applying to Columbia. Age 35.

Please feel free to share your background. Thanks!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I thought it would be interesting to compare our backgrounds and see what kind of people are applying.
> 
> Mine is: BS Psychology, PhD Neuroscience, Professional experience in IT/Computers. No formal background in film. Wrote my first screenplay for the purposes of applying to Columbia. Age 35.
> 
> Please feel free to share your background. Thanks!



BS in Business Administration - Marketing, finishing my MBA in May, Professional experience in IT (6 years), Marketing (5 years). 

Also no formal film background. Began writing screenplays in January 2010 after discovering Syd Field's book at a local used bookstore. Age is also 35.

Applied to Columbia and NYU for this Fall. Next Fall I will expand that to UCLA, USC, and another school.


----------



## SDsurfer

B.S. Environmental science from Ucla...graduating this year. 

Have had a few internships at production companies at Sony studios. Started writing for film after taking a screenwriting class at Ucla/subsequently reading the basic lit (field, Ackerman, Campbell, too many blogs to even start). Applied to columbia, USC, and Ucla all for writing.


----------



## Jaye

BA in French and English. Graduated last May. Two film-related internships. 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Insearchof_

I'm turning 24 today, and I'm in the process of receiving a BA in Radio-TV-Film (with a concentration in Film Production) and a minor in Photography. After realizing and accepting my passion for film at age 20, I transferred from community college, where I was majoring in Respiratory Therapy.

Now after 4 years, I've written and directed 4 short films and I'm shooting my 5 short in a couple of weeks. Apart from that, I've worked on a number of student and local independent production.


----------



## groovydazzle

21, a year in fine arts, associate's in film and will get my BA in film on march. Have directed a short and a mini-documentary and am in the process of writing 3 feature screenplays. I have worked on numerous student films and on a couple of TV shows and infomercials. 

HAPPY BDAY INSEARCHOF_ AND BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> I'm turning 24 today, and I'm in the process of receiving a BA in Radio-TV-Film (with a concentration in Film Production) and a minor in Photography. After realizing and accepting my passion for film at age 20, I transferred from community college, where I was majoring in Respiratory Therapy.
> 
> Now after 4 years, I've written and directed 4 short films and I'm shooting my 5 short in a couple of weeks. Apart from that, I've worked on a number of student and local independent production.



Happy Birthday Insearchof_ 

And Best of Luck to everyone.


----------



## S.

I studied law for two years, now I'm doing a bachelor in film at the Sorbonne, I'm graduating in may.
I have experience in theatre (as an actress, director, and writer), and I'm shooting my first short this week.

I'm 21 and French, living in London.
I'm applying for producing. Only Columbia and Sorbonne this year, USC, UCLA and NYU next year.

Jaye, Insearchof, goovydazzle, MAlbie, what are you applying for ? Sorry if you mentioned it before.

And happy birthday Insearchof !


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by S.:
> I studied law for two years, now I'm doing a bachelor in film at the Sorbonne, I'm graduating in may.
> I have experience in theatre (as an actress, director, and writer), and I'm shooting my first short this week.
> 
> I'm 21 and French, living in London.
> I'm applying for producing. Only Columbia and Sorbonne this year, USC, UCLA and NYU next year.
> 
> Jaye, Insearchof, goovydazzle, MAlbie, what are you applying for ? Sorry if you mentioned it before.
> 
> And happy birthday Insearchof !



Sorry, I am applying for Screenwriting.


----------



## KrisKelvin

Looks like we have a wide range of ages/backgrounds on here (happy bday, Insearchof_!).  As for me, I'm 22 but will be 23 by the time I (hopefully) start a screenwriting program next fall.  In the process of getting my BA in Political Science, also a minor in Humanities.  As far as film goes I have really nothing to show but the scripts I've written, though I have interned at a local news affiliate and externed (shorter and less hands-on than an internship) on the set of a primetime network drama series.  I did a study abroad program all last year which resulted in a very short summer--otherwise I would've tried for a film-related internship. 

Applying to a bunch of schools for screenwriting (or whatever the closest program to it is): UCLA, USC, AFI, NYU, Columbia, Northwestern, BU, Chapman, and probably Loyola Marymount.  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Insearchof_

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes, I really appreciate it and I wish everyone the best for the upcoming months. 

And to S., I'm applying to Directing.


----------



## groovydazzle

To S, I'm applying for directing/screenwriting.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by S.:
> I studied law for two years, now I'm doing a bachelor in film at the Sorbonne, I'm graduating in may.
> I have experience in theatre (as an actress, director, and writer), and I'm shooting my first short this week.
> 
> I'm 21 and French, living in London.
> I'm applying for producing. Only Columbia and Sorbonne this year, USC, UCLA and NYU next year.
> 
> Jaye, Insearchof, goovydazzle, MAlbie, what are you applying for ? Sorry if you mentioned it before.
> 
> And happy birthday Insearchof !



Screenwriting


----------



## groovydazzle

Application Status: Completed on 2/9/2011 3:31:00 PM

I had to resent the transcripts. They are still not official.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> Application Status: Completed on 2/9/2011 3:31:00 PM
> 
> I had to resent the transcripts. They are still not official.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



At least you are complete and totally eligible.


----------



## S.

Columbia keeps sending e-mails about non interview-related subjects... I jump every time I see "Columbia University" as the sender, then I read the object and I come back to reality.


----------



## wonderpony

Haha, I do the same thing.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by wonderpony:
> Haha, I do the same thing.



Ditto.


----------



## balawadhi

S.:

Yes! and it is through their admissions office too! I'm very close to a heart attack. can't they use another office to send them?
The kids are alright is nominated for an academy award. I need to know if I am nominated to your program


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by balawadhi:
> S.:
> 
> Yes! and it is through their admissions office too! I'm very close to a heart attack. can't they use another office to send them?
> The kids are alright is nominated for an academy award. I need to know if I am nominated to your program



Finally got my Need Access form submitted. That was more of an ordeal than the Columbia application. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Only a few more weeks to go until interview notices. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> Hope everyone is doing well. Only a few more weeks to go until interview notices. Good Luck to all!



When is the exact week again?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

MAlbie - I just submitted my Need Access form as well, and my brain hurts. I need a nap.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MAlbie:
> Hope everyone is doing well. Only a few more weeks to go until interview notices. Good Luck to all!



When is the exact week again? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Last year they sent out the emails on the week of the 22nd. But they may have pushed that back, we just don't know. 

I would assume they will send them out by no later than March 15, but keep checking here because I am sure the first person to get one will post immediately.


----------



## jacfilms

hey MAlbie and Shieldyoureyes - I'm doing the Needs Access/FAFSA tonight - can it all be submitted online or does anything have to be done via snail mail?


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by jacfilms:
> hey MAlbie and Shieldyoureyes - I'm doing the Needs Access/FAFSA tonight - can it all be submitted online or does anything have to be done via snail mail?



For the Need Access it is all online. If you get confused or need help there is a PDF you can download that walks you through each step. Good luck 

The FAFSA is all online as well. I would do it first.


----------



## jacfilms

Thanks!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

I agree - do the FAFSA first, and keep all of the information for that handy, since much of the same information (and plenty more) will be required for the Need Access application. It's kind of onerous, so give yourself plenty of time.


----------



## jacfilms

Thanks! Will do, got the whole evening blocked out.


----------



## jackgradus

Got both of them in.

Wasn't as painful as I thought it was going to be, maybe because I had someone prepare my taxes...

Did anyone have to submit copies of their documents? I was never asked to...

And was everyone reminded to apply for this three times, including today? I guess some people really forget to apply.

Cheers,


AND NOW WE WAIT FOR INTERVIEWS.


----------



## S.

Yes, I had another e-mail today too.

In a week or a month... It's quite annoying not to know.


----------



## Dino

Hello everyone. I am new here. I apply the Creative Producing in Columbia for Fall 2011. Just find this website and want to share some information. Also need your suggestion and help.

I got an interview invitation from a 2nd-year student in the CreativeProducing program on Feb. 8th. And he told me that he will be my Columbia liaison from now until the interview. He mentioned me the first interview date is Feb. 15th which is today. However, because it is so tight for me to schedule and prepare it I delay my interview in mid-March which is on Mar. 14th or 15th. He also said if it is inconvenient for me to do the personal interview, they can arrange a phone interview or maybe skype interview. However, I believe that personal interview which I can talk to Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan face to face is much better than the others. 

I plan to order the flight ticket to NYC at the end of this month. And I feel nervous and excited of the interviews. Want to get information from you guys. Is there anyone get the interview invitation? And anyone do the interview on Feb. 15th? Please share some information about the interview... What should I prepare to talk?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by Dino:
> Hello everyone. I am new here. I apply the Creative Producing in Columbia for Fall 2011. Just find this website and want to share some information. Also need your suggestion and help.
> 
> I got an interview invitation from a 2nd-year student in the CreativeProducing program on Feb. 8th. And he told me that he will be my Columbia liaison from now until the interview. He mentioned me the first interview date is Feb. 15th which is today. However, because it is so tight for me to schedule and prepare it I delay my interview in mid-March which is on Mar. 14th or 15th. He also said if it is inconvenient for me to do the personal interview, they can arrange a phone interview or maybe skype interview. However, I believe that personal interview which I can talk to Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan face to face is much better than the others.
> 
> I plan to order the flight ticket to NYC at the end of this month. And I feel nervous and excited of the interviews. Want to get information from you guys. Is there anyone get the interview invitation? And anyone do the interview on Feb. 15th? Please share some information about the interview... What should I prepare to talk?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Congratulations on the interview Dino! That is fantastic and I wish you the best of luck 

As far as I am aware you are the first person on this board to get an invitation from Columbia. We have been debating when they might come out. The fact that you got one last week makes me a little worried to be honest, since I have not heard anything. 

As for the actual interview, while I have not had an interview myself, here is what I have read about them on the board:

- Dress as you would for a job interview

- Bring your resume if you have one

- You will speak with a student first to answer some questions, then you meet the professors

- The interviews are fairly casual, but be professional and courteous 

- Try to communicate your interest in film, in your particular course of study (producing), and why you chose to apply to Columbia

Again, good luck with the interview and let us know how it goes.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## jackgradus

Yes, I am excited for you, Dino, and this shows that they are getting a move on, but it does get us all worried for not having heard anything. 

Well, I can take solace from the fact that I applied for the directing section, and not creative producing, and maybe they go at different speeds. THE WAITING GAME AND ALL ITS LOGIC. 

Good luck man, and I know this sounds crazy, but don't worry. If they chose you for an interview, they like you, so just be the same person that wrote the app and you should be fine.


----------



## 'K' Chang

Hello guys. I applied to the Creative Producing in Columbia, and haven't got any email that has something to do with the interview. They keep sending me emails, but it's non-interview related. 

Well, Dino seems to get an offer for the interview. Congrats!!!

I applied to 5 schools. UCLA, USC, AFI, Columbia, and FSU.

I got rejected from UCLA producers program, and that's the strike one. 

I had skype interview with AFI professors, and got an interview offer from FSU, but the date has not fixed yet.

I was just wondering how all of you guys are dealing with this struggling and anxious moment of waiting. Can't really focus on something... Now I understand what 'too busy waiting' feels like. Anyway... keep y'all fingers crossed!!


----------



## S.

Congratulations ! But you got me so worried... I applied to producing too.
How were you notified ? E-maol or phone call ?

If I remember correctly rob0683 and PJ are also applying for producing, have you heard anything yet ?


----------



## groovydazzle

DINO CONGRATULATIONS! It is great that you got an interview!

I too just had an anxiety attack and shall eat 3 times as usual today... but hopefully they still haven't sent out all invitations.

I know this might not help but Dino what is the first letter of your last name?

Are you international?

Did you apply for financial aid?


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Dino:
> Hello everyone. I am new here. I apply the Creative Producing in Columbia for Fall 2011. Just find this website and want to share some information. Also need your suggestion and help.
> 
> I got an interview invitation from a 2nd-year student in the CreativeProducing program on Feb. 8th. And he told me that he will be my Columbia liaison from now until the interview. He mentioned me the first interview date is Feb. 15th which is today. However, because it is so tight for me to schedule and prepare it I delay my interview in mid-March which is on Mar. 14th or 15th. He also said if it is inconvenient for me to do the personal interview, they can arrange a phone interview or maybe skype interview. However, I believe that personal interview which I can talk to Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan face to face is much better than the others.
> 
> I plan to order the flight ticket to NYC at the end of this month. And I feel nervous and excited of the interviews. Want to get information from you guys. Is there anyone get the interview invitation? And anyone do the interview on Feb. 15th? Please share some information about the interview... What should I prepare to talk?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Congratulations on the interview Dino! That is fantastic and I wish you the best of luck 

As far as I am aware you are the first person on this board to get an invitation from Columbia. We have been debating when they might come out. The fact that you got one last week makes me a little worried to be honest, since I have not heard anything. 

As for the actual interview, while I have not had an interview myself, here is what I have read about them on the board:

- Dress as you would for a job interview

- Bring your resume if you have one

- You will speak with a student first to answer some questions, then you meet the professors

- The interviews are fairly casual, but be professional and courteous 

- Try to communicate your interest in film, in your particular course of study (producing), and why you chose to apply to Columbia

Again, good luck with the interview and let us know how it goes.  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Thanks a lot for your kind reply MAlbie. Really appreciate for your valuable information. Just want to say don't be so worry about your application. Wish the best luck will be with you. 

Honestly, even I got interview invitation I still feel nervous and worry of eveything. That's the reason why I searched every possible information online and then I found here. I like people here and the word they speak. Not so many people around me can understand my decision to spend time and money for a film degree. It's all about my dream. But I am sure all of the people here can understand. We can encourage each other because we have the same dream.

Wish everything goes well on your application. Thanks again!


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Yes, I am excited for you, Dino, and this shows that they are getting a move on, but it does get us all worried for not having heard anything.
> 
> Well, I can take solace from the fact that I applied for the directing section, and not creative producing, and maybe they go at different speeds. THE WAITING GAME AND ALL ITS LOGIC.
> 
> Good luck man, and I know this sounds crazy, but don't worry. If they chose you for an interview, they like you, so just be the same person that wrote the app and you should be fine.



Thanks for the word man! Don't be so worry about your application. Maybe the directing section does a little bit different from the creative producing. Because for my perception these should have more applicants apply for directing than creative producing and they do accept more students to enroll in your program.

I can understand all your feeling. Just keep posting some update information which can make everyone feels better...


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by 'K' Chang:
> Hello guys. I applied to the Creative Producing in Columbia, and haven't got any email that has something to do with the interview. They keep sending me emails, but it's non-interview related.
> 
> Well, Dino seems to get an offer for the interview. Congrats!!!
> 
> I applied to 5 schools. UCLA, USC, AFI, Columbia, and FSU.
> 
> I got rejected from UCLA producers program, and that's the strike one.
> 
> I had skype interview with AFI professors, and got an interview offer from FSU, but the date has not fixed yet.
> 
> I was just wondering how all of you guys are dealing with this struggling and anxious moment of waiting. Can't really focus on something... Now I understand what 'too busy waiting' feels like. Anyway... keep y'all fingers crossed!!



Man! Same here! Feel so anxious here!

I also applied UCLA, USC, Columbia, and FSU. I do get reject from UCLA and interview invitation from FSU. Still waiting for the information from USC. I arranged my interview with FSU on Mar. 26th from 2:15pm to 7:30 pm. What about yours? Really wish to get some information about interview right now. Just don't want to mess it up...

Well, I have to say, the best thing I find that can release my presure right now is reading the articles here and talk with the people on this forum. The best way can make me calm down a little. Also trying to get more information.


----------



## S.

On the first pages of this thread there was someone who works at the admissions office, I don't remember who that was. If you're still here can you give us some information ? Have all the invitations for the producing program been sent ?
Give us hope...


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by S.:
> Congratulations ! But you got me so worried... I applied to producing too.
> How were you notified ? E-maol or phone call ?
> 
> If I remember correctly rob0683 and PJ are also applying for producing, have you heard anything yet ?




Hi, I got an email from a 2nd year producing student who will assist me for the interview. I believe they do have an interview today and they would have two more on Mar. 14th and 15th. I probably will fly to NYC during one of those days.

I am not sure whether they gonna interview every candidate they choose. Or maybe they may just give offers to some people without interview? Wish you have a good luck for your application!


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> DINO CONGRATULATIONS! It is great that you got an interview!
> 
> I too just had an anxiety attack and shall eat 3 times as usual today... but hopefully they still haven't sent out all invitations.
> 
> I know this might not help but Dino what is the first letter of your last name?
> 
> Are you international?
> 
> Did you apply for financial aid?




Yup, I am an international student comes from Beijing China but now live in the US. I didn't apply financial aid because it seems a little bit complicated for the international students.


----------



## S.

> Originally posted by Dino:
> I am not sure whether they gonna interview every candidate they choose. Or maybe they may just give offers to some people without interview? Wish you have a good luck for your application!



I think this year someone said you can't get in without being interviewed. But again I can't remember who did.

I am an international student and I applied for financial aid. I wasn't sure wether I should...


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey, everyone. It seems like things are moving along and we're all getting closer to having our existential questions answered one way or the other.

I'm applying for the directing program.

I think I read somewhere that Columbia now no longer accepts applicants without an interview. So, no interview = no admission.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Question for Dino. When did you submit your application and when was it completed? Thanks for your input.

And good luck on your interview!


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by S.:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Dino:
> I am not sure whether they gonna interview every candidate they choose. Or maybe they may just give offers to some people without interview? Wish you have a good luck for your application!



I think this year someone said you can't get in without being interviewed. But again I can't remember who did.

I am an international student and I applied for financial aid. I wasn't sure wether I should... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I believe I read something before that whether you apply financial aid is not really relate to your admission decision. Hope this one can help.


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Question for Dino. When did you submit your application and when was it completed? Thanks for your input.
> 
> And good luck on your interview!



I submit my application in late Nov. last year and probably get every recommendation letter done around Nov. 29th. I cannot remember exact date. And I believe it shows completed on the online application system in early Dec. It took some days for them to update my application documents to the online system. I remember I did send them email to check why there was still some documents missing in my application even it was already close to the deadline. 

Hope this one can answer your question.


----------



## Koquard

MAlbie, 

More likely that Dino was contacted early because he's an international student from China.

Way more than half of the people posting here who said they got interviews from NYU or Columbia (Dino) are international, nearly all from China or India. Probably not a coincidence.


----------



## MAlbie

Thanks for the info Witt and Ko. 

Actually not that anxious anymore. Once I finished my little diatribe above all the stress was gone. I originally started writing as a way to relieve stress. 

Plus I figured it might help out some others who may be panicking a little.


----------



## groovydazzle

definetely helps to let it all out here!  It makes sense that they would tell overseas applicants first


----------



## S.

I am and international student and I applied for producing, so it's not looking good for me.`
On the other hand I didn't apply to any other school, so I don't need to be contacted early.

Anyway, all we can do is wait.


----------



## S.

Yes it's likely. I want to believe that.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

MAlbie, thanks for sharing the story of how you never gave up on that MBA program! Very inspiring! 

Hopefully, this message board will turn into a party when we all get accepted to our dream schools!!


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

I doubt that Dino's posts are a prank. You can tell by his language, tone, and specific phrases he uses that his excitement and apprehension are genuine.

All this speculation of what his interview invitation means for the rest of us is meaningless as a data point of 1 does not indicate any sort of a trend.

MAlbie's "analysis" seems off-base and a bit incoherent. According to the information session I attended in November, they receive thousands of applicants and accept less than 50. So it is well within normal statistical variance that out of about 30 posters, only one is invited for an interview.

In fact, if we assume they receive 2000 applicants (which is really lowballing it) and accept only 50, and invite 200, which is 10%, there should EVENTUALLY be 3 out 30 invited for an interview, ASSUMING that that group of 30 is statistically similar to the entire population of 2000. Therefore, 1 applicant out of 30 invited for an interview this early in the game is very well possible. Hell, 0 out of 30 is perfectly possible as well.

I wish Dino and the rest of you guys the best of luck.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> I doubt that Dino's posts are a prank. You can tell by his language, tone, and specific phrases he uses that his excitement and apprehension are genuine.
> 
> All this speculation of what his interview invitation means for the rest of us is meaningless as a data point of 1 does not indicate any sort of a trend.
> 
> MAlbie's "analysis" seems off-base and a bit incoherent. According to the information session I attended in November, they receive thousands of applicants and accept less than 50. So it is well within normal statistical variance that out of about 30 posters, only one is invited for an interview.
> 
> In fact, if we assume they receive 2000 applicants (which is really lowballing it) and accept only 50, and invite 200, which is 10%, there should EVENTUALLY be 3 out 30 invited for an interview, ASSUMING that that group of 30 is statistically similar to the entire population of 2000. Therefore, 1 applicant out of 30 invited for an interview this early in the game is very well possible. Hell, 0 out of 30 is perfectly possible as well.
> 
> I wish Dino and the rest of you guys the best of luck.



From Columbia Film website:
"In 2010, we received approximately 720 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program." 

Analysis? Just trying to give some people, myself included, a little bit of encouragement. Didn't realize I was going to be tested on it. Next time I will bring my TI and a Z-table to the party.


----------



## wonderpony

Wow, these posts are getting pretty weird. Its been kind of fun though to watch them spiral out of control as people grow more and more stressed. Conspiracies, a statistics refresher course, good stuff. 

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## HI FILM

wow. not hard to see screenwriters inside


----------



## MAlbie

Yeah I probably should have just kept my big fat keyboard shut. Didn't mean to call forth Jihad in here. Think I will slink away quietly for a few days lest I offend someone else.  

As before, good luck and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## groovydazzle

hhaahaha this is fun and I kind of want to believe its a conspiracy as well. No offense, its just a little something that takes my mind out of the fact that interviews are being held...

Oh there it is again! DARN!


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

OK, let's keep things in perspective here.

We're all here, each trying to realize our aspirations of being able to do something we truly love and care about as a profession.

There's no need to start injecting seeds of mistrust in a forum designed to share experiences and information related to our professional goals. If any sort of annoyance was conveyed by my previous post it's only because I personally detest unprovoked ad hominem attacks.

Sure, it's possible to impersonate or create some character (afterall, we're all creative folks here). But the amount of effort it takes to create a convincing character of a very specific type is not an easy feat. Why would someone go through such lengths to create a false character here?

As for statistics, the faculty who spoke on Friday, November 12, 2010, at the Film MFA Open House were very emphatic about the number of applicants they received in the past and expect to receive this year, and the number of acceptances they offer.

Anyway, the bottomline is, I truly bear no ill-will towards any other applicant, and I only wish everyone the best. Whether I haven't revealed ALL of my personal information here is irrelevant to my genuine desire for everyone here to succeed. If I get in, I would like to know that it's because I truly deserved it among the best of the best.

Good luck, guys.


----------



## Dino

I really cannot understand why my sharing just make a chaos here. Here is something I want to say.

Witt, I also read a lot about Peter Stark program because I also apply that one. I am also in a anxious mood for a long time. I respect your activity in the Peter Stark article which makes people feel relax and hopeful. I am not so familiar with the theories you talk about. If you come from Australia you should fully understand what is my feeling right now as an international student who comes from a non-English speaking background. There is no need for me to make a fake information to make people here feel more anxious. This is not funny anymore, because I do get reject from UCLA and UT-Austin. And only FSU and Columbia give me interview till now. I haven't heard anything from NYU but there are some posters mention they do receive interview invitation from there. For the situation like that, I don't want to argue any more and post some dark "analysis" to  stain their posts. The only thing I can do is wait for my notification whether it is offer or rejection. 

MAlbie, I am sorry that my post make you feel bad at this time. The only thing I want to do is to share my information and also get your wishes and suggestions. I can fully understand what is your situation. Trust me. I don't want to make anyone to be more anxious and hopeless. Even I just came here 2 days, like I spoke before, I like here and also the people here. The evironment and discussion here can make me feel better during the waiting. We share our dream and the information which can make our dream come true. I wish I could find here before I applied for my MFA. Again, if my post make you feel bad I am really sorry about that. I wish everyone here can enjoy the information.

ASpringFIlmStudent, very appreciate for your support and wish. 

Here is my story want to let you know. I am an international student but I live in the US right now. That's because I just got my MS in last Dec. from an American university. It's not easy for me to apply the top film school when I got my bachelor in China and planed to come to the U.S. because my background was not strong enough . However, to study film and build my career in this field is all I want to do for the rest of my life. So I came to the US to get a MS in Mass Communication at first then started to apply MFA last year. The reason why I spend a lot of time and money in a unfamiliar country which is far from my family, my friends and my home is just like you guys. Because I want to make film, I have a dream to become a filmmaker or a producer! US is the best place for me to get film education in the world. So I want to come here and try my best even I am not the best. As you can see, my English is not perfect, my culture background is not pretty fit with here. The only thing I get is my dream and my ideas. I want to express my feeling and ideas through film I make. That's the way I live. 

Back to the practical topic. Because I am now living in the US, there is not a firm relationship between the date of interview notification and the location. And when I got my interview invitation on Feb. 8th the person mentioned me they have an interview on Feb. 15th which was one week from the invitation. That's because they are sure about where I live and believe I can make it in one week. Futhermore, the person who sent me interview invitation also mentioned me that if I cannot go to NYC they can arrange a phone or a skype interview with me for convenience. Which means even I am not live in the US but overseas they still can run the interview on Feb. 15th. However, for the better preparation I arrange my interview on Mar. 14th or 15th in Columbia. 

I am not sure why is no one here mentions they get interview from Columbia except me. Your analysis just make me start to believe maybe I got fake email from that film student in Columbia. So the worst situation for me is I order the hotel and fly to NYC with full preparation and hope in mid-March and when I get Columbia I figure out there is no interview for me. However, even that, I want to try and get prepare for any opportunity may come up without any complain. If this one can make you guys feel better you can go ahead to believe this. But one thing I want to mention is the information I share here is not fake. And it cannot make sense that someone get my personal email and pretend he is a 2nd year creative producing student from Columbia to annouce me an interview. Anyway, maybe as you guys said, it's from a student but not the admission office so it looks like "un-official". 

At last, I wish everyone here can get good result of his/her application. Even there may some disappointment that means nothing. We still have dream and future. We still can shoot film.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Witt, as delicately as I can put it, you're a bumbling insensitive idiot, not only for spouting some sophomoric watered down misunderstanding of the Chaos Theory, absorbed from Jurassic Park, no less, but because you don't even have the balls to apologize for offending someone who's earnestly pursuing his dreams.

Amazingly, your last post is even more indicative of your personal shortcomings by belittling the offense you caused someone else by saying "I was kidding..." Then you have the gall to say that you appreciate all of us for "keeping you entertained."

Wake up, *******, you're not the center of the universe, and you're certainly not the only one to go through the anxieties of the application process.

Dino, I truly hope you get accepted. Then, you can show some of these dickwads what true quality means.


----------



## Koquard

Witt, you're the type of guy that could easily become my best friend if we ever met. 

Never change. And I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Suzako

Fact: A few Creative Producing applicants were interviewed today.

I know. I saw them.

I know this would be hard for a lot of you to hear but I offer these words of hope:
1) Directing/screenwriting applications are still being reviewed. As far as I know no requests for interviews have been sent out yet.
2) The Creative Producing timeline is unpredictable since this is only the second admissions round for the program in its current incarnation.  There's really no way of knowing how its rolling out in regards to interviews, acceptances and waitlists.


Best of luck to everyone and don't despair even if you are not accepted.  Sometimes these things feel like a crapshoot because its all so subjective. I was accepted into two schools and rejected from two. Its impossible to know why someone gets an interview and someone else doesn't.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

I should apologize to all of you for using the term "dickwads" loosely in my last post. I had meant it only towards some special individuals.

Witt, witt, witt. I find many things funny. Woody Allen, Will Ferrell, the Farrelly brothers, Bored to Death, and Good ole, Dubya. You - are not funny. Tragic, yes. Pathetic, yes. Sad, yes. Funny, no. Just another run-of-the-mill tween something with overdeveloped sense of smugness and underdeveloped sense of maturity.

I bid you all a good week, as I and the Mrs. are off to Antigua for a relaxing vacation. Soft white sand, crystal green waters, tropical forest, all that, yeah, mate? 

On a more serious note, I apologize to everyone for perhaps dragging down the forum with my indignation, justified or not. And I really was referring only to the very special people when I said dickwads. Of course, the etymology of the word itself eludes me, but it just has a right feel and sound to it when referring to someone truly deserving of it. Man, I gotta stop this ****. I might simply just pulverize some Red Bull sipping tween dreaming of becoming God-Knows-What jerking off with his midget claws.


----------



## Mirpanda

Oh Witt, I hope we both make it into USC... because I sure as hell would like to meet you.  You crack me up!  

Sorry for intruding on the Columbia thread.  Carry on.


----------



## groovydazzle

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Fact: A few Creative Producing applicants were interviewed today.
> 
> I know. I saw them.
> 
> I know this would be hard for a lot of you to hear but I offer these words of hope:
> 1) Directing/screenwriting applications are still being reviewed. As far as I know no requests for interviews have been sent out yet.
> 2) The Creative Producing timeline is unpredictable since this is only the second admissions round for the program in its current incarnation.  There's really no way of knowing how its rolling out in regards to interviews, acceptances and waitlists.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and don't despair even if you are not accepted.  Sometimes these things feel like a crapshoot because its all so subjective. I was accepted into two schools and rejected from two. Its impossible to know why someone gets an interview and someone else doesn't.



THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE 411, THIS CALMS ME DOWN A LITTLE! 

AS FOR THE GUYS HAVING THE PERSONAL ISSUE, YOU GUYS SHOULD GET A PRIVATE FORUM OR I'M SURE THERE IS ONE OUT THERE FOR CONFRONTATIONAL ISSUES, BUT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP GOING AT IT HERE.... YOU DO REALIZE WE ALL GET AN EMAIL NOTIFYING US YOUR POSTS RIGHT?

AT THIS MOMENT I WILL READ EVERY POST HOPING THAT SOMEBODY WILL SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE INTERVIEWS AND READING THIS BS IN KIND OF ANNOYING...

NOTHING PERSONAL, I KNOW WE ARE ALL UNDER STRESS AND WHATNOT SO LETS JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Suzako:
> Fact: A few Creative Producing applicants were interviewed today.
> 
> I know. I saw them.
> 
> I know this would be hard for a lot of you to hear but I offer these words of hope:
> 1) Directing/screenwriting applications are still being reviewed. As far as I know no requests for interviews have been sent out yet.
> 2) The Creative Producing timeline is unpredictable since this is only the second admissions round for the program in its current incarnation.  There's really no way of knowing how its rolling out in regards to interviews, acceptances and waitlists.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and don't despair even if you are not accepted.  Sometimes these things feel like a crapshoot because its all so subjective. I was accepted into two schools and rejected from two. Its impossible to know why someone gets an interview and someone else doesn't.



THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE 411, THIS CALMS ME DOWN A LITTLE! 

AS FOR THE GUYS HAVING THE PERSONAL ISSUE, YOU GUYS SHOULD GET A PRIVATE FORUM OR I'M SURE THERE IS ONE OUT THERE FOR CONFRONTATIONAL ISSUES, BUT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP GOING AT IT HERE.... YOU DO REALIZE WE ALL GET AN EMAIL NOTIFYING US YOUR POSTS RIGHT?

AT THIS MOMENT I WILL READ EVERY POST HOPING THAT SOMEBODY WILL SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE INTERVIEWS AND READING THIS BS IN KIND OF ANNOYING...

NOTHING PERSONAL, I KNOW WE ARE ALL UNDER STRESS AND WHATNOT SO LETS JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi man! I am also searching some information about the interview. There should be someone share the information about the interview on Feb. 15th. 
Just share the information when you get it ok? I will also share if I get something useful!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE 411, THIS CALMS ME DOWN A LITTLE!
> 
> AS FOR THE GUYS HAVING THE PERSONAL ISSUE, YOU GUYS SHOULD GET A PRIVATE FORUM OR I'M SURE THERE IS ONE OUT THERE FOR CONFRONTATIONAL ISSUES, BUT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP GOING AT IT HERE.... YOU DO REALIZE WE ALL GET AN EMAIL NOTIFYING US YOUR POSTS RIGHT?
> 
> AT THIS MOMENT I WILL READ EVERY POST HOPING THAT SOMEBODY WILL SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE INTERVIEWS AND READING THIS BS IN KIND OF ANNOYING...
> 
> NOTHING PERSONAL, I KNOW WE ARE ALL UNDER STRESS AND WHATNOT SO LETS JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT



Caps lock?


----------



## Suzako

Here's info about the interviews: 

Creative Producing applicants interview with faculty members Maureen Ryan and Ira Deutchman.  They are nice, smart producers.  They will be familiar with your materials.  Just relax and be yourself.  Dress professionally and shower    .  There's no secret formula.


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Here's info about the interviews:
> 
> Creative Producing applicants interview with faculty members Maureen Ryan and Ira Deutchman.  They are nice, smart producers.  They will be familiar with your materials.  Just relax and be yourself.  Dress professionally and shower    .  There's no secret formula.



Thanks a lot Suzako! A stupid question, is dress professionally means I have to dress suit? I really feel a little bit uncomfortable to dress suit... Plan to dress shirt and trousers for my interview. Is that ok?


----------



## robot_m

Woa, drama! Awesome!

But seriously, take it easy, people. You don't want to make frenemies before school even starts! Frenemy Making is a class taught second semester by Richard Brick, and THAT'S when you want to make your frenemies.

I too saw some CP interviewees in the hall today. You can spot them because they're the ones who don't look sleep-deprived. 

But seriously again, don't worry too much,  guys/ladies, I'm pretty sure they roll out the interview notices in waves.

EDIT: also, as Suzako has said, I'm 99% sure no screenwriting/directing applicants have been contacted yet.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## RobbieBlock

I'm glad I came back to student films so I could catch all the angst.  Right there with everyone.


----------



## SDsurfer

This thread has been a nice substitute from my typical weeknight post-bar drunken emo lyrics posting. Thanks. Glad I'm not the only one going crazy. Remember, the essence of drama is conflict, so keep it up!


----------



## wannabe2

> You have midget claws too?



From all the little people, Witt you are a riot.


----------



## Anomen1985

Are there MFA students at Columbia that actually did study film in undergrad as well? (ie. have a BFA degree in film?)  

On the Columbia website it says:



> 8. Must I have studied film as an undergraduate?
> 
> No, many of our students have undergraduate degrees in areas completely unrelated to their graduate studies.



and that's terrific for people who have discovered their specific interest in film more recently.  

but what about students who  _did_ study film in undergrad, but want to study a particular discipline in greater detail or workshop their new ideas with an older, more mature graduate student crowd?


----------



## wonderpony

I understand your concern. But, at this level, if you have the talent to be successful then it doesn't matter. Some people may have studied film in undergrad and still didn't develop as much as someone who may have cultivated their talent an experience through a different avenue--say commercial. Either way, the best will be accepted.


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> Are there MFA students at Columbia that actually did study film in undergrad as well? (ie. have a BFA degree in film?)
> 
> On the Columbia website it says:
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content"> 8. Must I have studied film as an undergraduate?
> 
> No, many of our students have undergraduate degrees in areas completely unrelated to their graduate studies.



and that's terrific for people who have discovered their specific interest in film more recently.  

but what about students who  _did_ study film in undergrad, but want to study a particular discipline in greater detail or workshop their new ideas with an older, more mature graduate student crowd? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, there are students who studied film as undergrads. I don't know any specific numbers, but I'd say for my year it's about 30-45% or maybe even a little more.

I'm not sure about the numbers for Suzako's year.


----------



## Anomen1985

Oh my god thank you robot_m!  I was so worried that the admissions committee would look at my application and say "why does this guy want to study film  _again_ ?"  it's such a relief to know that my undergraduate major will not necessarily be perceived as a weakness for my overall application!  Phew...


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> "why does this guy want to study film again ?"



For some reason... I get the impression you don't understand how higher education works.


----------



## Anomen1985

Well, I just got the feeling from a lot of the information sessions and application materials that graduate film programs seemed more interested in candidates who had different undergrad majors.

This line of thought may just be paranoia and pessimism on my part; I was an undergraduate film major a few years ago and now want to study directing in greater depth, therefore I assume that most schools don't want film undergrads and freak out accordingly.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> Well, I just got the feeling from a lot of the information sessions and application materials that graduate film programs seemed more interested in candidates who had different undergrad majors.
> 
> This line of thought may just be paranoia and pessimism on my part; I was an undergraduate film major a few years ago and now want to study directing in greater depth, therefore I assume that most schools don't want film undergrads and freak out accordingly.



It feels like  grad schools would want devoted craftsman as opposed to people who "study film on a whim cuz its cool letz try dis now lol."


----------



## Anomen1985

Yeah... and the other things is - I started undergraduate film school when I was 17 years old. Since then, I've had a wealth of life experience and feel that any film I would make now would easily surpass in quality the work I produced as an undergrad... Badly want the chance to produce and direct another short narrative in a workshop/student setting.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> Yeah... and the other things is - I started undergraduate film school when I was 17 years old. Since then, I've had a wealth of life experience and feel that any film I would make now would easily surpass in quality the work I produced as an undergrad... Badly want the chance to produce and direct another short narrative in a workshop/student setting.



Did you apply for the directing concentration? I applied for writing.


----------



## Anomen1985

Yeah, I applied to directing...  I recall possibly reading somewhere along the way that students in both concentrations are extended the opportunity to develop a feature length screenplay over the course of their time at the school?


----------



## Suzako

Do you mean write a feature?  Because everyone (directors, writers, producers) writes at least one feature their 1st year and most people write a second one their second year.  And so on.  Plenty of feature writing happening!

As for people who studied film undergrad ... yeah there are people who did and who didn't  They are people who are straight out of undergrad and people who are in their 30s.  My impression is that they try to assemble a varied class.  Which is good.  Who wants to be surrounded by people who have the exact same background and knowledge as you? Not me!

p.s. hey robot_m! saw you down the hall today and wondered if you had been on here recently  I like saying hi to you here even though I could probably go to dmc right now and say hi to you in person ...


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Do you mean write a feature?  Because everyone (directors, writers, producers) writes at least one feature their 1st year and most people write a second one their second year.  And so on.  Plenty of feature writing happening!
> 
> As for people who studied film undergrad ... yeah there are people who did and who didn't  They are people who are straight out of undergrad and people who are in their 30s.  My impression is that they try to assemble a varied class.  Which is good.  Who wants to be surrounded by people who have the exact same background and knowledge as you? Not me!
> 
> p.s. hey robot_m! saw you down the hall today and wondered if you had been on here recently  I like saying hi to you here even though I could probably go to dmc right now and say hi to you in person ...



haha. ALL BOW BEFORE THE POWER OF TECHNOLOGY.

But seriously, I was virtually living in the DMC. Thank god 3-5 season is finally over!


----------



## cirruss

Hi everyone...
Has anyone received interview invites yet?
I can't friggin sleep at night!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by cirruss:
> Hi everyone...
> Has anyone received interview invites yet?
> I can't friggin sleep at night!



I am hopful that we will begin hearing this week or next.


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by cirruss:
> Hi everyone...
> Has anyone received interview invites yet?
> I can't friggin sleep at night!



I am hopful that we will begin hearing this week or next. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

++


----------



## S.

Anyone heard anything ?


----------



## Tommy

Doesn't look like it unless these forums are extremely unlucky this year. I lurked around this time last year when I was considering applying and there was definitely a lot of good news around these parts. I'm gonna chalk it up to "no news yet."


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## jackgradus

Do we know if they send them all out at the same time?


----------



## Tommy

I think last year they all went out around the same time, but I could be wrong. If you search the Columbia thread from last year, I think that's what happened.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by Tommy:
> I think last year they all went out around the same time, but I could be wrong. If you search the Columbia thread from last year, I think that's what happened.



I was just looking at last years thread. It seems as if some people got invites (some emails, at least one phone call) on the 22nd, 23rd, and 24th. So over the course of three days. Last year those days fell on a Monday - Wednesday.

Having said that, we have no idea what sort of schedule they are on.


----------



## cirruss

Anyone else get this email:
"Columbia University Announces Human Rights Certificate Program"
I flipped out when I saw Columbia in my inbox! Argh!
Are they messing with our heads?lol


----------



## S.

No, but I got one yesterday about the summer program. That's cruel.


----------



## groovydazzle

i never get those!!!! that might even be worse now that i think about it!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> i never get those!!!! that might even be worse now that i think about it!



It's because you're unsubscribed from the mailing list. It means nothing, trust me. It's an automated email program. I'm just too paranoid to unsubscribe myself.


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by MAlbie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Tommy:
> I think last year they all went out around the same time, but I could be wrong. If you search the Columbia thread from last year, I think that's what happened.



I was just looking at last years thread. It seems as if some people got invites (some emails, at least one phone call) on the 22nd, 23rd, and 24th. So over the course of three days. Last year those days fell on a Monday - Wednesday.

Having said that, we have no idea what sort of schedule they are on. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Someone mentioned a few pages back that they pushed interview notifications to mid-March. Not sure how accurate this is since they've fallen on 22nd-23rd for the last couple of years.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

You'd think they'd want to keep pace with other schools, just to make sure they don't lost any candidates that are accepted to other schools as well.


----------



## wannabe2

For writing/directing programs, I consider Columbia to be the best. I doubt they're concerned about losing candidates to other programs.


----------



## HI FILM

Any news?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

That's probably generally true, although I think they live a little bit in the shadow of NYU. 

It's probably just wishful thinking on my part. I'm really sick of waiting to hear what I'll be doing come this August.


----------



## cineaste504

I just went through some of the threads from the past several years and it looks like people were getting anonymous phone calls after 6pm EST to schedule interviews.

Pages 19-22 of the "Interview Offers from NYU or Columbia yet?" thread:

On Feb 28, 2008, A Plan Unfurled wrote:
You're not going to believe this, but I just got a call from Columbia!!! I almost didn't even answer the phone because the caller-id said anonymous (and it's like 9:15 on the East coast), but this was by-far the best anonymous phone call I've ever gotten.

On Feb 29, 2008, FLFilmFan wrote:
oops, apparently they are still calling people for interviews because i was called last night from 7-9 PM for an interview.

On March 03, 2008, wendja85 wrote:
Hello everyone! I am new to the site. Last Thursday Feb. 28th at around 7pm or so (L.A. time) I was offered an interview for Columbia and I am excited. The person who called me said they were scheduling interviews for the week of March 17th. I scheduled mine for the 17th. So it seems my interview is later than everyone here on the site.



So I guess this means we have no reason to freak out during business hours!!


----------



## silverlain

GUYS. I just got an interview request!!!
I'm an international applicant for screenwriting (New York) and I just received an e-mail asking to schedule a meeting. In-person encouraged.

AAAAAAAHHH!


----------



## jackgradus

Hi guys, I just got an email for an in-person interview in New York.

Good luck all.


----------



## S.

Congratulations to you both !


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Hi guys, I just got an email for an in-person interview in New York.
> 
> Good luck all.



Congrats! Are you international?


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Hi guys, I just got an email for an in-person interview in New York.
> 
> Good luck all.



Congrats! Are you international? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Actually, nevermind. I see now that your location is listed as Providence, RI. Ah! I wonder if they're just emailing now as opposed to the phone calls from previous years.


----------



## groovydazzle

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! ARE BOTH OF YOU LIVING OUTSIDE THE US?


----------



## lynelle135

I too received an interview request via email a couple of hours ago.  I'm not international and NY is actually home so I'm going to try to fly out and maybe set up a tour.  I applied for directing.

I'm keeping it real...they only accept half of the folks they interview.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## groovydazzle

Ok so its happening! Quick question, do your last names happen to start with the first letters in the alphabet? 

I am trying not to freak out and my last name does start by V so I'm just trying to figure out what is going on!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## MAlbie

Congrats to Silverlain, jackgradus, and lynelle!


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

Congratulations and good luck to all of you! I hope that means that we should all be hearing news soon...


----------



## Tommy

I also just received a call/email for an interview request on March 14th.

I applied for screenwriting/directing and am located in Los Angeles.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Private Witt

I was on the forum and read about the interview requests a couple of you received (congrats by the way!) and started refreshing my inbox like an epileptic gorilla . After 4 refreshes I saw a new mail by "Columbia University". I was so ecstatic I almost cartwheeled over my desktop. 

I then read the subject:

"Postbaccalaureate Studies at Columbia University - Information Session Mar. 22"

...


----------



## Jaye

Just got the call! Congratulations to everyone else.


----------



## cirruss

I had exactly the same thing. Congrats to you all you got an interview! I'm still crossing my fingers...


----------



## assal

Also got a call to interview in March. My fingers are crossed for everyone who got interviews and congratulations to all who applied!


----------



## groovydazzle

so theres calls and emails?


----------



## Tommy

Well I'm at work so I saw a phone call from a private number and ignored it. I was secretly hoping it was for an interview and then I popped onto my email and saw one from Columbia. The phone call was from the same person.


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> so theres calls and emails?



I missed a call from an unknown number because I was in a museum and my phone was on silent. 

He left a voicemail and emailed shortly after.


----------



## 2get2school

Congratulations, guys! It's great!!
Quick question: what program did you apply to? Any producing concentrates?


----------



## assal

directing


----------



## groovydazzle

did you get his name?


----------



## Felipetto

Congrats!

also got an email.


International applicant for directing.


----------



## cineaste504

Just got a call about an interview too! I applied as a directing concentrate.


----------



## MAlbie

Its all quiet here. A little too quiet...


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

MAlbie - at least there will be two of us on this board that didn't get a call!


----------



## balawadhi

SOMEBODY CALL ME OR I'LL FLIP!

my phone is not ringing....


----------



## MAlbie

The last couple of years the notifications went out on multiple days. So we can hope that more will come tomorrow. 

On the bright side, I got a post-graduation job offer this week so that will at least take one worry off my plate. Then I start the Columbia 2012 thread.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## wonderpony

Make that three!


----------



## stevent

Nothing here either (directing)


----------



## groovydazzle

make it 4! im flipping out!


----------



## Akriti

Make it 5.


----------



## SDsurfer

5.

Ring already dammit.


----------



## 2get2school

> Originally posted by Jaye:
> Just got the call! Congratulations to everyone else.



Jaye, could you please let me know what program did you apply to? And good luck with your interview!!


----------



## JKL

hey all, I'm new to this forum, although I've been stalking it for the past three months or so. i haven't gotten a phone call either..... i can't even do my work anymore.


----------



## S.

7.
But I applied for producing and they already interviewed applicants, so I don't think there's much hope.
I keep checking my emails though.


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by 2get2school:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Jaye:
> Just got the call! Congratulations to everyone else.



Jaye, could you please let me know what program did you apply to? And good luck with your interview!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Screenwriting. 

Hang in there. It's only Day 1.


----------



## Procallout

Hi guyz!

I've just read through this entire thread for the first time. Lots of interesting backgrounds! I'm a directing applicant...simultaneously stoked and nervous at the moment. I got a call for an interview this afternoon, did a google search @work to bring up the SCA website, and ended up finding this forum. 

Super random, but any chance someone in this thread went to Columbia as an undergrad?


----------



## Koquard

Got an email for an interview. Timestamped: 1:53 PM from Mr. Crane. Screenwriting.

...unless it's a prank. 

Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> Hi guyz!
> 
> I've just read through this entire thread for the first time. Lots of interesting backgrounds! I'm a directing applicant...simultaneously stoked and nervous at the moment. I got a call for an interview this afternoon, did a google search @work to bring up the SCA website, and ended up finding this forum.
> 
> Super random, but any chance someone in this thread went to Columbia as an undergrad?



Yes!


----------



## Anomen1985

also did not get a call or an email today.  directing applicant.  miserable.

FYI - I just counted ten (10) interview invitations so far on this forum thread. 

Congrats friends.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl

I haven't received any news yet, either. You're certainly not the only one. We gotta stay strong!


----------



## apple

Hi.
I applied for producing and just received an e-mail for inviting Interview.


----------



## cirruss

um.. am I #8?
freaking out.. wish I had never subscribed to this forum. Then at least it would have been a painful wait without the tease!
But this is only day one right? And my name is near the end of the alphabet, so...
and they probably only have one person sending out these things right?
right?
right?


----------



## cirruss

you received it at this hour?


----------



## apple

> Cirruss

2 hours ago.
I just saw it.


----------



## cirruss

ok.. thanks!


----------



## apple

> Cirruss

You are well come 
I sent my application by FedEx Nov 30th and my last name starts W.
What did you apply for?


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## cirruss

I applied for Screenwriting and submitted dec 1st. Last letter a little up from W! Argh!


----------



## KrisKelvin

I also did not receive an interview invitation.  Part of me is pretty surprised, seeing as I did get ones from UCLA and AFI, and most of my Columbia materials were very similar to the ones I used for those.  If anything, my Columbia app was more polished than UCLA since I had an extra month...

But on the other hand, Columbia is screenwriting/directing, and I have no experience with the latter so that probably hurt my chances.  Not to mention that I took a huge risk with my film treatment and regretted it the moment I'd submitted my application.  Or I can always hope they spoke with admissions people at one of my top choices, found out I was getting in there and figured it wasn't worth wasting a spot on me.  I definitely wouldn't mind being rejected from Columbia under those circumstances 

Oh yeah...congrats to everyone who got an interview!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I took a huge risk with my film treatment and regretted it the moment I'd submitted my application.



So did I. I totally butchered mine and thought that was going to sink me. Stupid choice to summarize a complex science fiction story in one double-spaced page.


----------



## canvision

I didn't hear from Columbia today either. Does anyone know if more interview offers are set to go out tomorrow? I'm idealistically hoping that this wasn't the only batch.

Congratulations to all who got the call!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Hi everyone!

I have been eagerly following this wonderful blog and loving everyone's insight. I received my e-mail today for my interview in Creative Producing! I am beyond ecstatic  

Best of luck to everyone, I will be sure to keep you posted on how it goes. I am hoping to interview in person when I fly home to New Jersey for spring break.


----------



## Anomen1985

12 total

congrats!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> 12 total
> 
> congrats!



Wait a second...

When people are saying "Make it 3," "Make it 4," "Make it 5" --- are they saying they got a call or that they're waiting? I hope it's the former...

Where did this counting start?


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> 12 total
> 
> congrats!



Wait a second...

When people are saying "Make it 3," "Make it 4," "Make it 5" --- are they saying they got a call or that they're waiting? I hope it's the former...

Where did this counting start? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

The "make it" are those that did not get a call/email yesterday. 

For all those that did get the nod, I wish you the best of luck.  

For those of us still waiting, lets hope something happens today.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I took a huge risk with my film treatment and regretted it the moment I'd submitted my application.



So did I. I totally butchered mine and thought that was going to sink me. Stupid choice to summarize a complex science fiction story in one double-spaced page. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha! I feel the EXACT same way. I was happy with all of my materials except for the film synopsis, which was also a complex science fiction story that sounded kind of cheesy when compressed to a single page.

Congratulations and good luck to all those who received an invitation yesterday. Let's hope that the rest of us get some good news today.


----------



## groovydazzle

and so day 2 begins!


----------



## 'K' Chang

Congrats everyone!
i got mine about 10 hrs ago...

Good luck people!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by 'K' Chang:
> Congrats everyone!
> i got mine about 10 hrs ago...
> 
> Good luck people!



Congratulations K Chang!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> I was happy with all of my materials except for the film synopsis, which was also a complex science fiction story that sounded kind of cheesy when compressed to a single page.



Yes! I remember reading it over and thinking, "Wait a second... these 8 sentences do the story absolutely NO justice. It looks like something I came up with in two days, not two years. Oh well, too late to scrap it."

Now I'm really pulling for you to get an interview. It feels like we write on similar topics.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

Likewise - it would be good to have someone with a similar sensibility in the same group. Good luck!

If you're curious, here's the film I included as an optional video submission. I also submitted the script as my dramatic writing sample: http://vimeo.com/17533068. I'm putting together a second cut in the next few weeks - I might need it for next year - so it's currently password protected. The password is "theseus." I know the sound is a little iffy, and some of the edits could be tighter, but I felt like it was worth including anyway. Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> 
> Yes! I remember reading it over and thinking, "Wait a second... these 8 sentences do the story absolutely NO justice.
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Yeah guys, I know what you mean. I wasn't too confident in  my treatment either. I asked a professor how often people write one page treatments, and she balked and said she's never seen one! I really debated going over the page limit but scrapped the idea.


----------



## MAlbie

I wasn't happy with the writing on my one page, but I was even less happy with the stupid mistakes I made on it and the essay. I still cannot believe I did not put them in Courier even after looking at the instructions three times! It is eating at me now because I am wondering how much I lost for that.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

I just tried to break it down to its basic three act structure, with one paragraph representing each act. At least we know that everyone had the same limitations, and that each treatment was really taken down to a bare-bones state.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> I just tried to break it down to its basic three act structure, with one paragraph representing each act. At least we know that everyone had the same limitations, and that each treatment was really taken down to a bare-bones state.



Yeah, I broke it into three act structure too--but writing in Courier 12 is more like 1/2 a page double spaced, and because this required about half that for the first act alone I fear it looked like my second act was lacking in substance (even though if I had the space, I could have summarize it in much more depth).  

But my big concern was with the subject matter.  Let's just say this has long been a passion project of mine, and has the sort of premise that I could see offending some people.  It was love it or hate it, and I guess they had the latter reaction.  

Oh well, no use speculating now.  This just comes at a bad time since I'm on pins and needles about hearing from my top 3 schools...and if I don't get in any of those (which is likely), Columbia was almost definitely my next choice.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

It would be good to know how those who have already received interview requests felt about the film synopsis. 

KrisKelvin - was your portfolio sci-fi heavy as well? The only reason I ask is because your handle and location caught my eye. I actually named the two characters in the short film Harry and Kris (flipping genders) after the characters in Solaris.


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> It would be good to know how those who have already received interview requests felt about the film synopsis.
> 
> KrisKelvin - was your portfolio sci-fi heavy as well? The only reason I ask is because your handle and location caught my eye. I actually named the two characters in the short film Harry and Kris (flipping genders) after the characters in Solaris.



No.  My film synopsis was actually a dark comedy (or at least I hope that's how it came off).  My writing sample was the first 10 pages of a mystery screenplay.  And my film scenario (the one where you chose to build a scene off their prompt) was a drama with a twist ending--I actually really liked that one.

I don't know what the numbers are on interviews, but it's just difficult for me reconcile a less polished application getting me an interview with UCLA whereas here I apparently didn't.  But nobody ever said this process was supposed to make sense...


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> It would be good to know how those who have already received interview requests felt about the film synopsis.
> 
> KrisKelvin - was your portfolio sci-fi heavy as well? The only reason I ask is because your handle and location caught my eye. I actually named the two characters in the short film Harry and Kris (flipping genders) after the characters in Solaris.



No.  My film synopsis was actually a dark comedy (or at least I hope that's how it came off).  My writing sample was the first 10 pages of a mystery screenplay.  And my film scenario (the one where you chose to build a scene off their prompt) was a drama with a twist ending--I actually really liked that one.  Really there wasn't a trace of sci-fi in my application, as far as I can recall.

I don't know what the numbers are on interviews, but it's just difficult for me reconcile a less polished application getting me an interview with UCLA whereas here I apparently didn't.  But nobody ever said this process was supposed to make sense... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> I just tried to break it down to its basic three act structure, with one paragraph representing each act. At least we know that everyone had the same limitations, and that each treatment was really taken down to a bare-bones state.



Yeah, I broke it into three act structure too--but writing in Courier 12 is more like 1/2 a page double spaced, and because this required about half that for the first act alone I fear it looked like my second act was lacking in substance (even though if I had the space, I could have summarize it in much more depth).  

But my big concern was with the subject matter.  Let's just say this has long been a passion project of mine, and has the sort of premise that I could see offending some people.  It was love it or hate it, and I guess they had the latter reaction.  

Oh well, no use speculating now.  This just comes at a bad time since I'm on pins and needles about hearing from my top 3 schools...and if I don't get in any of those (which is likely), Columbia was almost definitely my next choice. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Columbia was your 4th choice? geez


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jackgradus:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> I just tried to break it down to its basic three act structure, with one paragraph representing each act. At least we know that everyone had the same limitations, and that each treatment was really taken down to a bare-bones state.



Yeah, I broke it into three act structure too--but writing in Courier 12 is more like 1/2 a page double spaced, and because this required about half that for the first act alone I fear it looked like my second act was lacking in substance (even though if I had the space, I could have summarize it in much more depth).  

But my big concern was with the subject matter.  Let's just say this has long been a passion project of mine, and has the sort of premise that I could see offending some people.  It was love it or hate it, and I guess they had the latter reaction.  

Oh well, no use speculating now.  This just comes at a bad time since I'm on pins and needles about hearing from my top 3 schools...and if I don't get in any of those (which is likely), Columbia was almost definitely my next choice. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Columbia was your 4th choice? geez </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

That might change if they picked the school up and moved it 2500 miles west.  I've long had my heart set on moving to LA, which is why I plan to go to UCLA/USC/AFI if I'm fortunate enough to get into any of them.  I don't doubt that Columbia's a great program, and probably would have given me more directing experience than anywhere else...but there's no use even mulling that over now since I've obviously been rejected. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Dino

Congratulations to those people who got interviews and good luck for those people who didn't. You still got time to get more notifications. 

I am wondering because I got my interview invitation in early Feb. and I am in Creative Producing. It seems like I am the first one who got interview on this thread. I checked those people who got interview in these days most of them are in Directing/Sceenwriting. So it means Creative Producing annouced their interview earlier than the other program?

Wish the best luck with all of you!


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> It would be good to know how those who have already received interview requests felt about the film synopsis.
> 
> KrisKelvin - was your portfolio sci-fi heavy as well? The only reason I ask is because your handle and location caught my eye. I actually named the two characters in the short film Harry and Kris (flipping genders) after the characters in Solaris.



No.  My film synopsis was actually a dark comedy (or at least I hope that's how it came off).  My writing sample was the first 10 pages of a mystery screenplay.  And my film scenario (the one where you chose to build a scene off their prompt) was a drama with a twist ending--I actually really liked that one.

I don't know what the numbers are on interviews, but it's just difficult for me reconcile a less polished application getting me an interview with UCLA whereas here I apparently didn't.  But nobody ever said this process was supposed to make sense... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Cool. I think it was smart to cast a wider net. Throughout my entire portfolio (including the personal essay) I focused almost exclusively on humanistic soft science-fiction. I was torn between showing a cohesive vision and showing a range of interests and styles. I'm still holding out hope, but I wonder whether I shot myself in the foot.


----------



## blueskeyes

Hello fellow Columbia hopefuls.

I will admit, I too have been known to stalk these threads over the last few months without speaking into the conversation. Every time a phone rings, our pulse quickens, our hands start sweating (I'm a hand sweater...). We've all fought for this moment. And the moment is out of our hands now. It is thrilling. Terrifying.

I want to share a bit of perspective, because some of us may need it if the Columbia journey ends here over the next few days.

Two years ago I applied to 8 schools. I thought film school was THE only way. I was desperate. Applying to schools I knew I didn't want to attend. At that time of my life I needed film school. Rejection after rejection came in. I was untested. I had beliefs about what storytelling could mean to me, but not how I wanted to tell stories, or even what stories I had to tell. I hadn't found my voice yet. You could smell it on my application.

I ended up getting an offer to Tisch Asia, planned to go, but then dropped out two weeks before shipping out. I couldn't sway that nagging feeling that my motivations were wrong. I needed film school, but I didn't want it yet. I asked the Tisch director what I should do with my time now, and he didn't have much advice to offer but "Go live."

For two years I've done just that. I married the love of my life. Became a man. Paid taxes. Earned a living. Raised the best damn looking chocolate lab. And explored my creativity with an unedited sense of freedom.

This year I only applied to one film school. And I applied because I wanted to apply. Which was so much more empowering because I knew that I didn't have to do it. 

And while my hands are still sweating like crazy, and my pulse is firing, my heart is in the right place. 

Columbia is a phenomenal school, in my opinion the best. But nothing is a replacement for sheer determination, passion, and persistence. 

Wanted to share a clip from the last few years of my life. There are so many avenues for us to practice our craft. http://vimeo.com/16316703

And you want to know what the crazy thing is??? In the midst of writing this stream of nervous thoughts trying to regain my composure and perspective, and to calm my ass down... Columbia leaves a voicemail requesting an interview. 

From the guy who was rejected 8 consecutive times two years ago, I'm proud to be chasing such a noble calling with you all.


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by blueskeyes:
> Hello fellow Columbia hopefuls.
> 
> I will admit, I too have been known to stalk these threads over the last few months without speaking into the conversation. Every time a phone rings, our pulse quickens, our hands start sweating (I'm a hand sweater...). We've all fought for this moment. And the moment is out of our hands now. It is thrilling. Terrifying.
> 
> I want to share a bit of perspective, because some of us may need it if the Columbia journey ends here over the next few days.
> 
> Two years ago I applied to 8 schools. I thought film school was THE only way. I was desperate. Applying to schools I knew I didn't want to attend. At that time of my life I needed film school. Rejection after rejection came in. I was untested. I had beliefs about what storytelling could mean to me, but not how I wanted to tell stories, or even what stories I had to tell. I hadn't found my voice yet. You could smell it on my application.
> 
> I ended up getting an offer to Tisch Asia, planned to go, but then dropped out two weeks before shipping out. I couldn't sway that nagging feeling that my motivations were wrong. I needed film school, but I didn't want it yet. I asked the Tisch director what I should do with my time now, and he didn't have much advice to offer but "Go live."
> 
> For two years I've done just that. I married the love of my life. Became a man. Paid taxes. Earned a living. Raised the best damn looking chocolate lab. And explored my creativity with an unedited sense of freedom.
> 
> This year I only applied to one film school. And I applied because I wanted to apply. Which was so much more empowering because I knew that I didn't have to do it.
> 
> And while my hands are still sweating like crazy, and my pulse is firing, my heart is in the right place.
> 
> Columbia is a phenomenal school, in my opinion the best. But nothing is a replacement for sheer determination, passion, and persistence.
> 
> Wanted to share a clip from the last few years of my life. There are so many avenues for us to practice our craft. http://vimeo.com/16316703
> 
> And you want to know what the crazy thing is??? In the midst of writing this stream of nervous thoughts trying to regain my composure and perspective, and to calm my ass down... Columbia leaves a voicemail requesting an interview.
> 
> From the guy who was rejected 8 consecutive times two years ago, I'm proud to be chasing such a noble calling with you all.




Thank you.


----------



## Sojouner

Fears be allayed...at least for some.

I spoke with admissions today. I was concerned about my app since I mailed it manually. 

They told me they're just getting around to a fresh batch of applications for consideration.

Bon chance


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by blueskeyes:
> Hello fellow Columbia hopefuls.
> 
> I will admit, I too have been known to stalk these threads over the last few months without speaking into the conversation. Every time a phone rings, our pulse quickens, our hands start sweating (I'm a hand sweater...). We've all fought for this moment. And the moment is out of our hands now. It is thrilling. Terrifying.
> 
> I want to share a bit of perspective, because some of us may need it if the Columbia journey ends here over the next few days.
> 
> Two years ago I applied to 8 schools. I thought film school was THE only way. I was desperate. Applying to schools I knew I didn't want to attend. At that time of my life I needed film school. Rejection after rejection came in. I was untested. I had beliefs about what storytelling could mean to me, but not how I wanted to tell stories, or even what stories I had to tell. I hadn't found my voice yet. You could smell it on my application.
> 
> I ended up getting an offer to Tisch Asia, planned to go, but then dropped out two weeks before shipping out. I couldn't sway that nagging feeling that my motivations were wrong. I needed film school, but I didn't want it yet. I asked the Tisch director what I should do with my time now, and he didn't have much advice to offer but "Go live."
> 
> For two years I've done just that. I married the love of my life. Became a man. Paid taxes. Earned a living. Raised the best damn looking chocolate lab. And explored my creativity with an unedited sense of freedom.
> 
> This year I only applied to one film school. And I applied because I wanted to apply. Which was so much more empowering because I knew that I didn't have to do it.
> 
> And while my hands are still sweating like crazy, and my pulse is firing, my heart is in the right place.
> 
> Columbia is a phenomenal school, in my opinion the best. But nothing is a replacement for sheer determination, passion, and persistence.
> 
> Wanted to share a clip from the last few years of my life. There are so many avenues for us to practice our craft. http://vimeo.com/16316703
> 
> And you want to know what the crazy thing is??? In the midst of writing this stream of nervous thoughts trying to regain my composure and perspective, and to calm my ass down... Columbia leaves a voicemail requesting an interview.
> 
> From the guy who was rejected 8 consecutive times two years ago, I'm proud to be chasing such a noble calling with you all.




You live your life! Respect!


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

> Originally posted by blueskeyes:
> Hello fellow Columbia hopefuls.
> 
> I will admit, I too have been known to stalk these threads over the last few months without speaking into the conversation. Every time a phone rings, our pulse quickens, our hands start sweating (I'm a hand sweater...). We've all fought for this moment. And the moment is out of our hands now. It is thrilling. Terrifying.
> 
> I want to share a bit of perspective, because some of us may need it if the Columbia journey ends here over the next few days.
> 
> Two years ago I applied to 8 schools. I thought film school was THE only way. I was desperate. Applying to schools I knew I didn't want to attend. At that time of my life I needed film school. Rejection after rejection came in. I was untested. I had beliefs about what storytelling could mean to me, but not how I wanted to tell stories, or even what stories I had to tell. I hadn't found my voice yet. You could smell it on my application.
> 
> I ended up getting an offer to Tisch Asia, planned to go, but then dropped out two weeks before shipping out. I couldn't sway that nagging feeling that my motivations were wrong. I needed film school, but I didn't want it yet. I asked the Tisch director what I should do with my time now, and he didn't have much advice to offer but "Go live."
> 
> For two years I've done just that. I married the love of my life. Became a man. Paid taxes. Earned a living. Raised the best damn looking chocolate lab. And explored my creativity with an unedited sense of freedom.
> 
> This year I only applied to one film school. And I applied because I wanted to apply. Which was so much more empowering because I knew that I didn't have to do it.
> 
> And while my hands are still sweating like crazy, and my pulse is firing, my heart is in the right place.
> 
> Columbia is a phenomenal school, in my opinion the best. But nothing is a replacement for sheer determination, passion, and persistence.
> 
> Wanted to share a clip from the last few years of my life. There are so many avenues for us to practice our craft. http://vimeo.com/16316703
> 
> And you want to know what the crazy thing is??? In the midst of writing this stream of nervous thoughts trying to regain my composure and perspective, and to calm my ass down... Columbia leaves a voicemail requesting an interview.
> 
> From the guy who was rejected 8 consecutive times two years ago, I'm proud to be chasing such a noble calling with you all.



That's actually really good to hear. Right now I'm coming to terms with the very real possibility that I will be flat out rejected by the two schools I applied to. Did you just keep writing, shooting, etc until you felt ready to put together a strong portfolio?

I liked your reel. It would be great to see these pieces in their larger context, but you've got a great eye, and it was put together very nicely. Best of luck to you!


----------



## assal

> Originally posted by blueskeyes:
> Hello fellow Columbia hopefuls.
> 
> I will admit, I too have been known to stalk these threads over the last few months without speaking into the conversation. Every time a phone rings, our pulse quickens, our hands start sweating (I'm a hand sweater...). We've all fought for this moment. And the moment is out of our hands now. It is thrilling. Terrifying.
> 
> I want to share a bit of perspective, because some of us may need it if the Columbia journey ends here over the next few days.
> 
> Two years ago I applied to 8 schools. I thought film school was THE only way. I was desperate. Applying to schools I knew I didn't want to attend. At that time of my life I needed film school. Rejection after rejection came in. I was untested. I had beliefs about what storytelling could mean to me, but not how I wanted to tell stories, or even what stories I had to tell. I hadn't found my voice yet. You could smell it on my application.
> 
> I ended up getting an offer to Tisch Asia, planned to go, but then dropped out two weeks before shipping out. I couldn't sway that nagging feeling that my motivations were wrong. I needed film school, but I didn't want it yet. I asked the Tisch director what I should do with my time now, and he didn't have much advice to offer but "Go live."
> 
> For two years I've done just that. I married the love of my life. Became a man. Paid taxes. Earned a living. Raised the best damn looking chocolate lab. And explored my creativity with an unedited sense of freedom.
> 
> This year I only applied to one film school. And I applied because I wanted to apply. Which was so much more empowering because I knew that I didn't have to do it.
> 
> And while my hands are still sweating like crazy, and my pulse is firing, my heart is in the right place.
> 
> Columbia is a phenomenal school, in my opinion the best. But nothing is a replacement for sheer determination, passion, and persistence.
> 
> Wanted to share a clip from the last few years of my life. There are so many avenues for us to practice our craft. http://vimeo.com/16316703
> 
> And you want to know what the crazy thing is??? In the midst of writing this stream of nervous thoughts trying to regain my composure and perspective, and to calm my ass down... Columbia leaves a voicemail requesting an interview.
> 
> From the guy who was rejected 8 consecutive times two years ago, I'm proud to be chasing such a noble calling with you all.





loved your reel Greg! Good luck to you!


----------



## stevent

> blueskeyes



Thanks for sharing. If this round of admissions goes the way it's looking like it will at this point I'll be sitting at 0 for 9. Glad to see there can be light at the end of this long, brutal tunnel of rejection.


----------



## HI FILM

I called the call for interview. Thanks God.


----------



## blueskeyes

Yo ShieldyourEyes write/direct/develop your portfolio, travel, take crazy jobs, fail at some things, study filmmakers, study films, collaborate, take risks, seek mentors, road trips, yeah definitely road trips. There are so many paths to finding your stories. You could push a hot dog cart in Santa Monica, pick cantaloupes with migrant workers in Laredo, shoot music videos, design clothes. We have to first live the most interesting story with our own lives, I think that might be the only consistent piece of advice that has panned out for me.


----------



## Anomen1985

Sojouner:



> Fears be allayed...at least for some.
> 
> I spoke with admissions today. I was concerned about my app since I mailed it manually.
> 
> They told me they're just getting around to a fresh batch of applications for consideration.
> 
> Bon chance



- so does this mean there may be interview calls still days away?

- also - has anyone actually heard today (Friday)?  or was everyone invited yesterday?

I only applied to three schools, and got accepted to one, have an interview coming up at another, and have heard nothing at all from Columbia.

This makes me very sad. My visual submission was a 16mm short film which played at a bunch of film festivals and even picked up some awards here and there.  Maybe my written submissions were not up to par.


----------



## CS

Hi everyone,
I've been following these posts for a while but it's my first time writing... I've just been called by Columbia for an interview (15 min ago!). Also interviewing at AFI next week... And got waitlisted at USC, got the email yesterday. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by CS:
> Hi everyone,
> I've been following these posts for a while but it's my first time writing... I've just been called by Columbia for an interview (15 min ago!). Also interviewing at AFI next week... And got waitlisted at USC, got the email yesterday. Good luck to all of you!



Thank you for letting us know. So they are still making calls today.


----------



## Rachel S

Okay, so I've also been reading and never posting.

Major Congrats to all those who have interviews coming up!

I happen to do some work for a an '05 graduate, and he had friends in his class that were never interviewed, and his interview request came very late in the application process.  I would feel so much better if I had an interview request right now, but I don't think anyone on here should lose hope, if one doesn't come in today!


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by CS:
> Hi everyone,
> I've been following these posts for a while but it's my first time writing... I've just been called by Columbia for an interview (15 min ago!). Also interviewing at AFI next week... And got waitlisted at USC, got the email yesterday. Good luck to all of you!



Hey CS, did you happen to interview with a prof at USC?  Or did they waitlist you sans contact? Congrats on AFI. I wish i applied there this year. Wasn't confident in my latest film so I bagged it.


----------



## wannabe2

So they were not interviewed? That's wierd. I thought they interviewed all. Does that mean, perhaps, that they were waitlisted without an interview then accepted in hopes of meeting an enrollment quota? Your alumn friend, how late are we talking about here, because most (not all) of the top schools are set with their class by late April.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## wannabe2

The above questions are directed to Rachel S. or anyone who has any inspiring thoughts on the topic.


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> That might change if they picked the school up and moved it 2500 miles west.  I've long had my heart set on moving to LA, which is why I plan to go to UCLA/USC/AFI if I'm fortunate enough to get into any of them.  I don't doubt that Columbia's a great program, and probably would have given me more directing experience than anywhere else...but there's no use even mulling that over now since I've obviously been rejected.


[/QUOTE]

@KRISKELVIN!!!! You and I are one in the same. I feel you man. All is quiet on the USC front which is perplexing to me b/c USC has far more info on my background (which I feel is interesting and relevant) and Columbia does not. I don't consider myself a "writer" either. Yet I booked an interview at Columbia. And if it comes down to Columbia or nothing, I don't see how I can turn down CU. Even though everything, and everyone I love is in LA (and Park City, San Fran, Denver).


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Columbia stopped offering admissions without an interview in the last couple of years. You need an interview to be admitted. But like someone else posted earlier, they're reviewing the applications in multiple batches. You may even be called for an interview late in the admissions process (if you're waitlisted, for example).

Good luck!


----------



## Jaye

Question:

Has anyone received a response email to their interview acceptance?


----------



## cirruss

Good luck to all of you. I am going to unsubscribe to this thread, all the worrisome posts are only making me more worrisome. In the end it is all speculation. We either get in, or not. But we will eventually find out.
Take care.


----------



## Rachel S

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> So they were not interviewed? That's wierd. I thought they interviewed all. Does that mean, perhaps, that they were waitlisted without an interview then accepted in hopes of meeting an enrollment quota? Your alumn friend, how late are we talking about here, because most (not all) of the top schools are set with their class by late April.



Okay, so it seems you do need an interview now, but he said he was asked in March.  And between that, and they're reviewing new applications, it seems like no need to give up (i hope!)


----------



## CS

Procallout: They actually waitlisted me without calling me first. They just sent me an email...


----------



## wannabe2

CS- so Columbia waitlisted you without any interveiw? 
Directiong/Screenwriting?


----------



## CS

wannabe2: No, I was actually talking about USC, sorry. I'm interviewing at Columbia in march (directing).


----------



## wannabe2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGIY5Vyj4YM


----------



## KrisKelvin

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> That might change if they picked the school up and moved it 2500 miles west.  I've long had my heart set on moving to LA, which is why I plan to go to UCLA/USC/AFI if I'm fortunate enough to get into any of them.  I don't doubt that Columbia's a great program, and probably would have given me more directing experience than anywhere else...but there's no use even mulling that over now since I've obviously been rejected.


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

@KRISKELVIN!!!! You and I are one in the same. I feel you man. All is quiet on the USC front which is perplexing to me b/c USC has far more info on my background (which I feel is interesting and relevant) and Columbia does not. I don't consider myself a "writer" either. Yet I booked an interview at Columbia. And if it comes down to Columbia or nothing, I don't see how I can turn down CU. Even though everything, and everyone I love is in LA (and Park City, San Fran, Denver).[/QUOTE]

Procallout,

Are you applying for production at USC?  Because rereading my post, I think I sounded like I'm a director when I'm a writer.  I meant that since Columbia's Film MFA is screenwriting/directing, I'd have the chance to take more directing courses than at the LA schools (actually I'm not sure about USC/UCLA, though AFI makes you stick to your discipline for work).  And I do hope to get into directing in the future...

Fyi, for USC it seems like a lot of people in production have heard about their decisions.  You might want to check the thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Jaye:
> Question:
> 
> Has anyone received a response email to their interview acceptance?



Yeah. Did you call them back? Because I just emailed them back and got the response "Good to go. Confirmed for in-person interview."


----------



## jackgradus

I didn't get a response. I will send an email like Monday confirming.


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> @KRISKELVIN!!!! You and I are one in the same. I feel you man. All is quiet on the USC front which is perplexing to me b/c USC has far more info on my background (which I feel is interesting and relevant) and Columbia does not. I don't consider myself a "writer" either. Yet I booked an interview at Columbia. And if it comes down to Columbia or nothing, I don't see how I can turn down CU. Even though everything, and everyone I love is in LA (and Park City, San Fran, Denver).



Procallout,

Are you applying for production at USC?  Because rereading my post, I think I sounded like I'm a director when I'm a writer.  I meant that since Columbia's Film MFA is screenwriting/directing, I'd have the chance to take more directing courses than at the LA schools (actually I'm not sure about USC/UCLA, though AFI makes you stick to your discipline for work).  And I do hope to get into directing in the future...

Fyi, for USC it seems like a lot of people in production have heard about their decisions.  You might want to check the thread if you haven't already.[/QUOTE]
___________________________________________________________________________________________________



Yeah I've checked it out and I was aware you're a screenwriter. I was referencing the similarities between us in thinking it would be great if Columbia was located in LA and having a "worse" application pulling through and getting us interviews.


----------



## Dino

Does here have anyone get interview invitation for Creative Producing? You get the notification from the faculty in Columbia or the student?


----------



## apple

>Dino
I applied for Creative Producing and got an e-mail from the student.


----------



## Anomen1985

Do you think interview calls will also go out tomorrow - Saturday?  Or will remaining calls perhaps go out Monday?  Or should I just give up hope now and spare myself this endless horror?


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

I don't think they'll call on the weekend.

But it's way too early to give up hope. From what I've read, they offer interview invitations right up until the last minute. So you can get called even towards the end of March.

They're most likely just done with the first batch of applications. I would expect a longer period of interview invitation notifications than previous years due to the large of volume of applications they probably received this year.

Don't lose hope.


----------



## Anomen1985

AspiringFilmStudent: Thank you!  Going to try to relax this weekend and not obsess about all of this.


----------



## lynelle135

I'm going to try to set up a tour in conjunction with my interview.  I was told to work through the film department for this but not really sure who to start with.  Has anyone else set up a school tour yet?


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by apple:
> >Dino
> I applied for Creative Producing and got an e-mail from the student.



Thanks a lot apple. You make me feel not that weird...lol


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> Do you think interview calls will also go out tomorrow - Saturday?  Or will remaining calls perhaps go out Monday?  Or should I just give up hope now and spare myself this endless horror?



Agree with AspiringFIlmStudent, for my perception, they even offer interview several days before they make the final decisions.

And I actually got my interview invitation in early Feb. but right now they release a lot. No one know when will they release more. 

But they should not work during weekend. 

Good luck!


----------



## intimatesecretary

Hello everyone,

I discovered these forums a few days ago and it's been a pleasure to share the frenzy through these, so thanks everybody. 

I just got the interview invite yesterday (mfa, directing concetration), in the afternoon new york time, jake crane called me (left a voicemail, 'cause my battery was dead) and shortly followed an email. (and I was in total shock, still am to be honest, as I put together my application in like three days on a wild and compulsive whimp to give it a shot...)

I luckily happen to be in nyc for the date (march 12th) - are there any tips for the interview? or insight what is it about? my application stuff - creative materials or more of my CV or some excercizes in storytelling on the spot? or? 

thank you and good luck to all of you too


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by lynelle135:
> I'm going to try to set up a tour in conjunction with my interview.  I was told to work through the film department for this but not really sure who to start with.  Has anyone else set up a school tour yet?



I was thinking about setting up a tour as well but haven't looked into it. Who told you to go thru the film department?


----------



## harrylime

got an offer for creative producing interview...was wondering if anyone knows the nature of the questions?


----------



## lynelle135

> I was thinking about setting up a tour as well but haven't looked into it. Who told you to go thru the film department?



Procallout - I was told by Jake Crane the person that sent me the interview invite and then confirmed the date/time.  I saw on the Columbia website that they do a standard campus tour at 1pm everyday but I was looking to maybe sit in or a class or get a better feel for the film department as a whole.


----------



## Insearchof_

Just as I was getting ready to throw in the towel, I received a call yesterday for an interview. My interview will take place on March 15th and it's for the Writing/Directing program. I am concentrating in directing.


----------



## 'K' Chang

> Originally posted by Dino:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> >Dino
> I applied for Creative Producing and got an e-mail from the student.



Thanks a lot apple. You make me feel not that weird...lol </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same here, Dino~ 
Applied for Creative Producing and got noticed from a 2nd year student of the program. He scheduled my Skype interview on March 14th. 

Does anyone know anything about the interview questions?


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by 'K' Chang:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Dino:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> >Dino
> I applied for Creative Producing and got an e-mail from the student.



Thanks a lot apple. You make me feel not that weird...lol </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same here, Dino~ 
Applied for Creative Producing and got noticed from a 2nd year student of the program. He scheduled my Skype interview on March 14th. 

Does anyone know anything about the interview questions? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

wow! we are on the same day! but mine is in person interview! wish you good luck...


----------



## apple

Haha. My interview is 14th lol
Mine is in person interview too.

When is the notification date? April?


----------



## balawadhi

do you guys think all interview notifications are done? I'm getting depressed Columbia is my dream school


----------



## apple

>balawadhi

Please don't give up 
crossing finger for you.


----------



## 'K' Chang

> Originally posted by Dino:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by 'K' Chang:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Dino:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> >Dino
> I applied for Creative Producing and got an e-mail from the student.



Thanks a lot apple. You make me feel not that weird...lol </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same here, Dino~ 
Applied for Creative Producing and got noticed from a 2nd year student of the program. He scheduled my Skype interview on March 14th. 

Does anyone know anything about the interview questions? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

wow! we are on the same day! but mine is in person interview! wish you good luck... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

awesome!!!
I heard they give some advantages for those who take in-person interviews. But it costs too much to fly to America from Asia just to have one interview...

Wish we all can get in, tho...


----------



## wannabe2

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I discovered these forums a few days ago and it's been a pleasure to share the frenzy through these, so thanks everybody.
> 
> I just got the interview invite yesterday (mfa, directing concetration), in the afternoon new york time, jake crane called me (left a voicemail, 'cause my battery was dead) and shortly followed an email. (and I was in total shock, still am to be honest, as I put together my application in like three days on a wild and compulsive whimp to give it a shot...)
> 
> I luckily happen to be in nyc for the date (march 12th) - are there any tips for the interview? or insight what is it about? my application stuff - creative materials or more of my CV or some excercizes in storytelling on the spot? or?
> 
> thank you and good luck to all of you too




Intimate Secretary- Do you happen to know when your application was ascribed "complete"? Working on a pathetic yet hopeful theory.


----------



## intimatesecretary

to wannabe2:

I remember quite vividly, as it was 8 minutes before the (extended, east coast midnight Dec 3rd I think) deadline, I just finished my treatment and essay and uploaded it, then spent several precious minutes trying to pay with a credit card that did not have enough money on it (yes, I was slightly drunk at the moment), all while sitting on the floor of a hall in a Berlin hostel, just before 6 am local time, after a few sleepless nights. hysterical panic attack fun really.

as for the stuff I mailed (transcripts & DVD), I fedexed it Dec 1st, it arrived on friday Dec 3 as far as I know.

Hope this helped. 

btw, I'm flying to nyc tomorrow and I just began to wonder whether I should share my "How I applied and how it proves I am a total irresponsible punk-ass jerk surviving her 23 years on this planet solely with with the help of wild and lucky intuition"-story with the comitee...

again, good luck to you wannabe2 and all the others too


----------



## wannabe2

I should have been more specific. So, as soon as you provided payment, your application was complete, or did you you have to wait a few weeks before they verified that everything was received and official?


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by apple:
> Haha. My interview is 14th lol
> Mine is in person interview too.
> 
> When is the notification date? April?




Based on the information from this forum during last two years, the notification should be released around the end of Mar. and the beginning of Apr.


----------



## Dino

'K' Chang, I think if you cannot make an in-person interview that should be fine. They should understand the situation of international students. They should not consider the format of interview into the final decision.

Hope you will doing good!


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> I should have been more specific. So, as soon as you provided payment, your application was complete, or did you you have to wait a few weeks before they verified that everything was received and official?



I think so, really. I paid and there was the "your application was succesfully submitted / completed blah blah something" 

also, when I logged into the system some time later it never changed (it is still saying the above semi-quote)

may I ask what is your theory? because I am trying to come up with one my own why I haven't heard from Tisch yet. thx

edit: also, I recieved a confirming email, that my app was succesfull right away. and before I paid I did the "check application" thing...

sorry, last edit: I logged in now, and I just now understood what you were asking (sorry. I apparently am very unfamiliar with application newspeak) - I haven't looked into it since a few days after I applied and when I checked it now, it has a list of my recommenders, documents and stuff, all having the recieved (official) status, apart from my transcripts (not official). and on top it is "submitted date": 12/3, below completed 12/12.

does this finally help?


----------



## ruthiemadeleine

has anyone heard from columbia today? still waiting to hear back from producing and directing..


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Anomen1985

ruthiemadeleine - i second your question.

has anyone heard from columbia today?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

I haven't heard anything. Am also curious to find out if anyone has...


----------



## groovydazzle

haven't heard anything either. They can't be done calling!!!


----------



## balawadhi

ruthiemadeleine, Anomen1985, ShieldYourEyes, Groovydazzle:
wanna share a tissue?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

Or a bottle of bourbon?


----------



## SDsurfer

Maker's Mark?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

That's my favorite!


----------



## Anomen1985

yeah i'm coming to terms with the fact that columbia isn't going to happen.  oh well, what can i do?  i guess i'm headed to los angeles after all.


----------



## groovydazzle

> Originally posted by balawadhi:
> ruthiemadeleine, Anomen1985, ShieldYourEyes, Groovydazzle:
> wanna share a tissue?



I think we might just have to...


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

I'm still holding out hope. It's either Columbia or nothing for me at this point, so I don't know what else to do.


----------



## MAlbie

I haven't heard from either Columbia or Tisch. Not even a "Drop Dead" email. 

Yesterday I spent four hours putting together a spreadsheet/schedule for all the schools I plan to apply to for 2012. I know the requirements will change, as well as the dates, but I can use this as a base to start work. I also made an appointment to meet with a Kaplan rep on preparation for the GRE. 

I start work on my applications next week.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

> Originally posted by Sojouner:
> Fears be allayed...at least for some.
> 
> I spoke with admissions today. I was concerned about my app since I mailed it manually.
> 
> They told me they're just getting around to a fresh batch of applications for consideration.
> 
> Bon chance



Don't worry, guys. There will be another round of invitations soon.

And like I said before, according to what applicants from previous years wrote, some people were offered invitations late in the admissions process.

Good luck.


----------



## groovydazzle

There might still be a light of hope, I had a friend in Columbia go and ask if they were done sending out invitations and apparently they still haven't finished viewing all the applications. They said they should be calling more people at the end of this week.

Has anybody received a rejection letter??


----------



## MAlbie

> Originally posted by groovydazzle:
> There might still be a light of hope, I had a friend in Columbia go and ask if they were done sending out invitations and apparently they still haven't finished viewing all the applications. They said they should be calling more people at the end of this week.
> 
> Has anybody received a rejection letter??



Thanks for the news groovy, hopefully a few more of us will get called off the bench this week.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Thank you for the update, groovydazzle. Good to know.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Iboogs

Adding in my angst ridden two cents.  Haven't heard a peep from Columbia or NYU...I've been obsessively lurking and today decided to come out of the shadows.  I'm with you MAlbie.  If I don't get in this year, I'll be reapplying for '12.  Stuck in New York because of my husband's job, so it's NYU, Columbia or bust...


----------



## Anomen1985

i just hate the waiting, and the incessant phone and e-mail checking.  put me out of my misery, just reject me and get it over with!


----------



## Rachel S

I got two phone calls today, from unknown New York numbers.  Neither were Columbia.  It was truly an awful feeling.  At least, I'll be able to write about this one day, no matter what happens


----------



## aresee

I have an interview mid-March.  A bit nervous.  Many years of waiting and planning for this...don't want to blow it.  I have talked to a few current CU students who went through the interview process.  I will post responses here if anyone cares to know.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by aresee:
> I have an interview mid-March.  A bit nervous.  Many years of waiting and planning for this...don't want to blow it.  I have talked to a few current CU students who went through the interview process.  I will post responses here if anyone cares to know.



Yes, we care to know. Even the playing field and let everyone know what types of questions they ask. It only seems fair.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

> Originally posted by aresee:
> I have an interview mid-March.  A bit nervous.  Many years of waiting and planning for this...don't want to blow it.  I have talked to a few current CU students who went through the interview process.  I will post responses here if anyone cares to know.



Congratulations! When did you receive your notification?


----------



## aresee

I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing, but I will certainly share what little I know.  I was told that they ask the typical questions, like favorite movie, favorite directors and why.  Whay film school?  Why now?  Why Columbia?  Everything you would probably expect.  They "may" throw in a scenario for you to fill in the gaps on, but some were asked that and some were not.  But for me..this was the key advice:  They call us for interviews because they are interested and they want to get to know us.  So WE need to tell them what they need to know.  They are really good people at CU, and they want to say YES.  They really do.  We have to make them feel comfortable saying yes.  That's it.  And I was told it is really comfortable and relaxed.  They are our there to grill us or find gaps in our work.  Our work got us there, so they see something.  Something worth pursuing.  So we need to confirm that and we'll be alright.  Simple.

I received the interview call Thursday afternoon, February 24.


----------



## aresee

sorry: typo in previous post.  "They are *not there to grill us..."


----------



## wannabe2

> Posted March 02, 2011 08:40 AM Hide Post
> I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing, but I will certainly share what little I know. I was told that they ask the typical questions, like favorite movie, favorite directors and why. Whay film school? Why now? Why Columbia? Everything you would probably expect. They "may" throw in a scenario for you to fill in the gaps on, but some were asked that and some were not. But for me..this was the key advice: They call us for interviews because they are interested and they want to get to know us. So WE need to tell them what they need to know. They are really good people at CU, and they want to say YES. They really do. We have to make them feel comfortable saying yes. That's it. And I was told it is really comfortable and relaxed. They are our there to grill us or find gaps in our work. Our work got us there, so they see something. Something worth pursuing. So we need to confirm that and we'll be alright. Simple.
> 
> I received the interview call Thursday afternoon, February 24.




That's really nice to hear, aresee. I know I shouldn't get bogged down in comparing, but do you mind sharing how much experience you have in film? No worries, if no. And again, congratulations.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by aresee:
> I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing



FYI, unless the interviewers explicitly ask me not to... I'm Julian Assanging every question they ask.  

For those who can't find this forum, oh well... we can't help the internet illiterate. 

Even if we  _are_ competing against each other, I'm not taking part in this slimy ambiguousness a lot of our fellow forum users have been engaging in  regarding their own interviews. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aresee

Hi Wannabe2,
Thanks for the congrats!
I have a little experience in film.  Very little.  I am familiar with video and have done some work in the past with small-scale stuff.  But very little.  I do, however, have a LOT of life experience, and I am applying as a screenwriter so I think that helps.  I'm a bit older than other applicants, but have a lot of life experience to show for those years.  I also did undergrad at Columbia, so that helped as well, I think.  It was a great education.
Thanks!


----------



## wannabe2

Cool, I'm an older app. too, and not much of a film background. 

I do wish you luck. Columbia is really the only place I'd feel comfortable with given what I am hoping to accomplish. 

Be well,


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim

> r" thing, but I will certainly share what little I know. I was told that they ask the typical questions, like favorite movie, favorite directors and why. Whay film school? Why now? Why Columbia? Everything you would probably expect. They "may" throw in a scenario for you to fill in the gaps on, but some were asked that and some were not. But for me..this was the key advice: They call us for interviews because they are interested and they want to get to know us. So WE need to tell them what they need to know



aresee thanks for this post! It was very nice of you. And congratulations!!  I think I am older than other applicants as well...

I am applying to MFA for Directing has anyone heard anything? 

FYI. I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing either..


----------



## HI FILM

Hey Hyo-Jin Kim, I also applied for Directing and they invited me to interview.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Hyo-Jin Kim:
> FYI. I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing either..



I'm not sure either of you actually know what you're talking about when you say "I don't buy the 'it only seems fair' thing"... but if you do... I take it you won't be sharing your interview experience either then. God forbid it gives an advantage to one of your "competitors!"


----------



## Anomen1985

im trying to cling to this notion, referenced earlier here in this thread, that columbia may make additional interview calls sometime towards the end of this week.  

but i wonder - when would they be even scheduling these interviews for???  if we're supposed to be hearing back from schools in late-March to make final decisions around April 15th, would they actually squeeze in additional interviews all the way at the end of March - like the 24th or 25th or something?  

it just seems unlikely to me that they would rush the tail-end of the selection process when they have been so slow in deliberating on all of this thus far.

at the risk of sounding like a bitter, pompous ass, i'm a bit mystified as to why i wasn't even considered for an interview.  i graduated with honors from a top undergrad film program in new york a few years ago, and my thesis film from there played at about 20 fairly reputable festivals across america, and even picked up some awards.

i've spent years being broke, underemployed, and doing odd jobs - teaching computer literacy to inner-city senior citizens, mentoring high school kids who wanted to work in film, "gaining life experience" if you will; and even convinced two major non-profit organizations and the national endowment for the arts to fund a short film i shot last year; and i've balanced all of that with editing indie shorts and features under the guidance of woody allen's former film editor.  some of these films have also played at festivals and received awards.

i gather from everyone's posts on this thread that no one feels particularly terrific about their writing samples, but i did put a good amount of thought into them and felt the final products at the very least demonstrated that i'm interested in making the same kind of films that many of the directing professors at CU - like the fellow who directed man push cart and chop shop - are involved in creating.

i've been accepted into one mfa program already and felt my interview at another went well; but these are both schools with a primary emphasis on very commercial, hollywood-style filmmaking.  my heroes are fellini and herzog.  what do i do???

sorry for the long message, i fear i may finally be losing my mind.

edit: i really, really dont mean to sound like i feel like i "deserve" an interview or am "owed" one in some way; im just really frustrated and saddened that i seem not to even be in consideration.


----------



## Koquard

Anomen, did you apply elsewhere? I'm pretty sure there's some sort of inter-school dialogue going on, and it's possible one school wants you more than the others.


----------



## Anomen1985

i also applied to usc, which i was accepted to, and afi, where i recently interviewed in the directing program...


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Anomen1985, don't worry. You sound like a great candidate.

I'm very confident that they'll have another round of invitations. And logistically, they can still make their announcements early April even with late March interviews.

They'll probably send out the rejection letters first.

You just have to trust your own material.

As for an inter-school communication thing - that's just ridiculous. I'm a career academic and I've never ever heard of such a thing in the admissions process at any level.

So just hang on, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> As for an inter-school communication thing - that's just ridiculous. I'm a career academic and I've never ever heard of such a thing in the admissions process at any level.



Hm. Well I certainly have. Probably not California to NYC, but definitely within the state.  More than once too. There's a reason they "ask" what other schools you've applied to. Not saying this happens often but I've heard of it happening from people I trust.


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim

Anomen1985: 

I am sure there is a reason for a commercial, holly-wood style filmmaking school accepted you to their program despite your interests (which i am sure you expressed in your application). 

so...have an open mind to it. you never know who you will meet and what opportunities you'll face there.


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim

Koquard: lol you're right! i did mis-understand
it's the opposite. I DO believe in sharing the info! hehe


----------



## Anomen1985

thanks so much guys - so few of my friends understand the nerve wracking nature of this waiting period - it's very reassuring to have your virtual support on these forums!

AspiringFIlmStudent - your confidence is inspiring and definitely hope you're right

Hyo-Jin Kim - yeah, i've been thinking A LOT about this lately.  USC has this brand new campus that honestly seems like sort of a film oasis (albeit, again, very hollywood film).

there are definitely commercial films from hollywood that i've enjoyed a lot.  some of my favorite films of all time are american films - the apartment, out of the past, rear window... and more recently i really liked inglorious basterds and the dark knight.

maybe i should go to LA after all and see what they have to offer...  i've also lived in nyc more or less my whole life, so the idea of leaving for a while seems kind of inherently attractive.  even herzog lives in hollywood now.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

How would multiple or even just two admissions boards orchestrate or collude their decision making?

Columbia: Hey, we like Jane.
AFI: OK, we like John.
Columbia: Want to trade?

There are numerous people on the admissions boards and not one person controls the decision making process. Logistically, it would be highly improbable that enough people would agree to collude regarding individual applicants.

The reason why they ask where else you're applying to is so that they can get some sense of demographic of their current applicant pool. If their main competitors were Columbia College Hollywood 10 years ago, and now are NYU and others, then they know where they stand in the field. This is true of any admissions applications, med school, law school, business school, etc.


----------



## Nova

While it may seem confusing why one school is interested and another school isn't, remember that all the schools are assembling a class.  Also, its all subjective.  

Also ... some people didn't get interviews or accepted anywhere ...


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim

Anomen1985 good luck to you. you're post made me reflect on myself...and I am very embarrassed of my experiences etc... 

you inspired me


----------



## Anomen1985

Hyo-Jin Kim Go easy on yourself friend.  I feel the "phony" syndrome every single day of my life.  Being dissatisfied with your current creative output is what keeps you producing more and more work, but you should try to remain as positive as possible at all times.


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim

Thanks Anomen1985


----------



## apple

Hi.
I have a question about the curriculum.
Do we have to take all of the classes below?
6-7 classes for one semester?

FIRST YEAR CORE CURRICULUM - FALL

Directing I
Screenwriting I
Directing Actors I
Fundamentals of Directing
The Role of the Producer
Elements of Dramatic Narrative


FIRST YEAR CORE CURRICULUM - SPRING

Directing II
Screenwriting II
Directing Actors II
From Script to Screen
Producing the Short Film
Introduction to Film Studies
Editing Project


----------



## robot_m

Well, miss comfort, you make a very intriguing argument. Very intriguing indeed...

As far as collusion between admission councils goes, I guarantee there is none. In fact (though I'm no lawyer) I bet such an act would be considered illegal. Considering the personal nature of college applications, a great deal of effort is undertaken in the way of privacy. And most of the time, the schools are in competition with each other. I highly doubt there is any communication at all between admission councils.

There is some cross pollination (Columbia-NYU, and I imagine UCLA-USC-AFI), but that is mostly once you get to actual productions and are looking for a DP or Producer for your project.



> Originally posted by apple:
> Hi.
> I have a question about the curriculum.
> Do we have to take all of the classes below?
> 6-7 classes for one semester?
> 
> FIRST YEAR CORE CURRICULUM - FALL
> 
> Directing I
> Screenwriting I
> Directing Actors I
> Fundamentals of Directing
> The Role of the Producer
> Elements of Dramatic Narrative
> 
> 
> FIRST YEAR CORE CURRICULUM - SPRING
> 
> Directing II
> Screenwriting II
> Directing Actors II
> From Script to Screen
> Producing the Short Film
> Introduction to Film Studies
> Editing Project



Unless they change things for next year, you have correctly listed the Fall semester. Everyone of those classes are required. In addition, three of the classes (Elements of Dramatic Narrative, Fundamentals of Directing, and Role of the Producer) have an additional weekly one hour mentor session.

It may seem like a huge time commitment-- and it is, but that's grad school after all. Most of the time, you don't notice how busy you are because you're doing something you love. But, for example, I haven't had a complete day off since January 2nd.

For Spring semester (again, if they keep it the same next year) you'll have the following:

Directing II
Screenwriting II
Directing the Actor II
Script to Screen
Producing the Short
Introduction to Film Studies
+1 Elective

A few caveats: 1) If you are a Creative Producing Major, you are required to take the Business of Film, so you don't have an elective 2nd semester. 2) You can test out of Intro to Film and either take another class or leave that slot open. I tested out of Intro and am instead taking Graduate Seminar: Indian Cinema, which is interesting and weird.

Anyway, I urge everyone to try to remain calm and keep perspective. When you're find yourself concocting paranoid conspiracy theories about the admissions process, that's a good time to go and start writing a new screenplay or read something written by William Goldman.


----------



## Anomen1985

hey robot_m - any idea if it's possible that a second bunch of interview offers will go out?


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> hey robot_m - any idea if it's possible that a second bunch of interview offers will go out?



I honestly have no idea. But I wouldn't really start worrying for another week or two.

As always: hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## Suzako

robot_m, you will indeed have an editing class, but it will be at the end of summer.  

Also some of the spring classes are less credits than other classes (1.5 instead of 3).

I spoke to someone today who said that decisions (acceptance/waitlist/decline) go out the end of the month.  But he didn't know if interview calls were done yet.


----------



## Anomen1985

thanks guys!


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Thanks, robot_m and Suzako for your input and advice. Much appreciated.

Miss comfort, you sound nais, very nais! You win me - you have beaten me.


----------



## apple

>Robot_M

Thank you !
It seems really busy for first year!


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by aresee:
> I have an interview mid-March.  A bit nervous.  Many years of waiting and planning for this...don't want to blow it.  I have talked to a few current CU students who went through the interview process.  I will post responses here if anyone cares to know.



Expect your post!


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by aresee:
> I don't buy the "it only seems fair" thing, but I will certainly share what little I know.  I was told that they ask the typical questions, like favorite movie, favorite directors and why.  Whay film school?  Why now?  Why Columbia?  Everything you would probably expect.  They "may" throw in a scenario for you to fill in the gaps on, but some were asked that and some were not.  But for me..this was the key advice:  They call us for interviews because they are interested and they want to get to know us.  So WE need to tell them what they need to know.  They are really good people at CU, and they want to say YES.  They really do.  We have to make them feel comfortable saying yes.  That's it.  And I was told it is really comfortable and relaxed.  They are our there to grill us or find gaps in our work.  Our work got us there, so they see something.  Something worth pursuing.  So we need to confirm that and we'll be alright.  Simple.
> 
> I received the interview call Thursday afternoon, February 24.




Totally agree with you aresee. I also heard the interview is an informal format which just relaxed. They just want to know more about you and the interviewers even help us to relax. They can fell how nervous we are. Just be yourself. 

What is your concentration?


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by aresee:
> Hi Wannabe2,
> Thanks for the congrats!
> I have a little experience in film.  Very little.  I am familiar with video and have done some work in the past with small-scale stuff.  But very little.  I do, however, have a LOT of life experience, and I am applying as a screenwriter so I think that helps.  I'm a bit older than other applicants, but have a lot of life experience to show for those years.  I also did undergrad at Columbia, so that helped as well, I think.  It was a great education.
> Thanks!



Never mind... I know your concentration is screenwriter from this post... thanks...


----------



## lunartick87

Anyone know what a daily class schedule at the school looks like?


----------



## balawadhi

tik tok tik tok I'm losing hair.


----------



## apple

>lunartick87

I wanna know about the daily class schedule too 

> balawadhi

Hahaha. I feel like I'm losing hair too.


----------



## Suzako

Um, I don't know what else to tell you about the class schedule since we've already listed the classes you take each semester.  Everyone has a slightly different schedule ... If you go to Columbia, expect to spend all your time on class/school work.  That's your schedule.  You will be busy.  You do not realistically have time for a part-time job outside of school for example (people work shifts in the equipment room and the like).  They are maybe the rare few who can pull it off but they must be taking trucker's speed or something.


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Um, I don't know what else to tell you about the class schedule since we've already listed the classes you take each semester.  Everyone has a slightly different schedule ... If you go to Columbia, expect to spend all your time on class/school work.



Hey Suzako!
Can you at least find some time to hit the gym or take in an event at Columbia during a normal week? Was there anything that really surprised you about the program, Columbia, or NYC life in general?


----------



## Suzako

I'm from NYC so I can't speak about surprises about NY life really ... people generally seem surprised about how expensive NYC (especially Manhattan is).  It's expensive, space is limited, apartments are small.

Obviously you have time to do things like go to the gym if you take the effort to do so (waking up early or whatnot). I'm not trying to say that its torture. I'm just saying that with various deadlines and projects and shoots, you will be very busy. An illustrative story: A couple of weeks ago I was given tickets to a knicks-lakers game at the last minute (day of).  I could not find anyone from film school who was available to go that night because everyone either had a shoot the next morning or had a script deadline they were trying to meet.

And sure, of course you can go to columbia events and screenings (a lot screenings are really great and have the filmmakers there for q&a).  Just not alll of them.

If you have more specific questions you can PM me.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Suzako

Hi all,

Someone PM'd me asking for interview tips for Columbia.  Here's the thing: I thought my interview went terribly (although one of my interviewer doesn't remember it that way).  You'll be interviewing with two professors.  They'll be familiar with your portfolio, they'll ask some questions about it.  They may ask you about some specific stuff in your background.  I was applying as a screenwriting concertrate so they asked me "what movie do I wish I had written?"  I was so nervous that after I said a movie, I was like "Um, wait, that's a bad example, can I say a different movie?" and they were like "sure, whatever".  The point is: don't try to over-prepare or game it.  Just go in and answer honestly and thoughtfully.  Several different faculty members conduct interviews so I'm sure they'll all have their own styles and questions.


----------



## robot_m

Well I'm NOT from New York, but I wouldn't say there were any real surprises...mostly just things that I knew and expected to happen when I moved here, but the reality of experiencing them was another thing all together. Hauling camera equipment from the Equipment Room to your shooting location, for example, is quite a pain in the ass. Conversely, the people are generally more polite and helpful to strangers than I expected.

If you're moving to NYC, I recommend moving 3-4 weeks before class starts so you have time to get accustomed to the city.

Going to the gym: that'd be nice. A few weeks ago I finally got my schedule worked out so I can go to the gym once a week. And my goal is to try and up that number to twice a week. But when the weather is nice out, most people walk to school, if you live close enough, which saves money and serves as a workout.

There are a few people in my year who manage to have part time jobs one day a week. But their film work suffers as a result, plus it's hard to find a job that lets you work only one day a week.

There are tons of Columbia events every week. I often try to go to the Carla Kuhn film screenings, which are the screenings suzako was talking about where they prescreen movies for us and often bring in the director or writer of the film to talk and do a Q&A.

Some of the people they brought in last semester:
Aaron Sorkin and Jesse Eisenberg, Daren Aronofsky, Werner Herzog, Sophia Coppola, John Cameron Mitchell, Lisa Cholodenko...those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

As for the questions about daily schedule--I'll describe what my day was like today (an average to slightly heavy day).

7:30am - alarm goes off/wake up
7:31 - hit the snooze button
8:00 - alarm goes off/wake up
8:10 - take my dog out/check email/eat/coffee/get ready/leave
9:30 - pick up camera, tripod, dolly and sound kit from equipment room for shooting a Directing 2 exercise
10:00am-1:00pm - class, Directing 2
1:00-4:00 - shoot exercise for Directing 2
4:00-5:00 - dump footage. review footage
5:00-6:00 - consider eating something, instead spend 30 minutes looking at facebook
6:00-9:00 - class, Business of Film
9:10 - go home

On a really heavy day I'd have another few hours of writing or preproduction to do when I get home. Also, I normally wouldn't try to shoot anything between classes like that, but one of my actors is going to be out of town for a week and a half, so today was the only time we could shoot.


----------



## Suzako

Yeah, forgetting to eat can be a problem   I hope you ate something, Robot_M!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Hi all,
> 
> Someone PM'd me asking for interview tips for Columbia.  Here's the thing: I thought my interview went terribly (although one of my interviewer doesn't remember it that way).  You'll be interviewing with two professors.  They'll be familiar with your portfolio, they'll ask some questions about it.  They may ask you about some specific stuff in your background.  I was applying as a screenwriting concertrate so they asked me "what movie do I wish I had written?"  I was so nervous that after I said a movie, I was like "Um, wait, that's a bad example, can I say a different movie?" and they were like "sure, whatever".  The point is: don't try to over-prepare or game it.  Just go in and answer honestly and thoughtfully.  Several different faculty members conduct interviews so I'm sure they'll all have their own styles and questions.



Hey Suzako, your info is great. Especially that "what movie do I wish I had written" question. Can you recall any other ones like that? 

Did the interviewers let you talk a lot or did they expect very brief and to the point answers?


----------



## Suzako

Dude, the point is that I don't think they're "expecting" anything except that you are yourself.  When I think of people in my year, I'm sure some people were brief and some people talked a lot ... they don't want a class of everyone who is the same.  I really don't know what else to tell you.  I know you're all nervous but there's no magic code to this.  That was the point of my story in the other post: I thought I did terribly and stumbled over my words and I thought I gave dumb answers, but I got it.  Just be the interesting creative person that you presented in your application (which I assume is an accurate representation of who you are).


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Dude, the point is that I don't think they're "expecting" anything except that you are yourself.



I'm all for the "be yourself" advice, but at some point, it starts getting hackneyed instead of useful. 
I'm sure there are plenty of people who are "themselves" and still rub the interviewers the wrong way if they talk all over them. I'm also sure if we all went in there and acted "ourselves" some of us would be wearing torn jeans and others would be pantsless (I'm much more "myself" when I'm not wearing pants). Sometimes acting the way you want to be is better than acting yourself.

Had to rant there. I can't stand this truism.


----------



## Suzako

Koquard, sorry if my interview tip was hackneyed.  For my part, I find extreme literalism hackneyed.  I hardly thought I had to specify that you should not interrupt your interviewer, talk over them, or not wear pants.

Anyway, I'm tapped out for interview advice.  best of luck to everyone interviewing.


----------



## assal

Suzako, I appreciate your time, thank you for your word of advice about the interview process.


----------



## wannabe2

I never consider being one's self as a clothing optional scenario.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Koquard, sorry if my interview tip was hackneyed.  For my part, I find extreme literalism hackneyed.  I hardly thought I had to specify that you should not interrupt your interviewer, talk over them, or not wear pants.
> 
> Anyway, I'm tapped out for interview advice.  best of luck to everyone interviewing.



I'm sorry. Having asked a fair question about how formal the interview is, only to be met with a patronizing "Dude" followed by a beaten-to-death cliche... peeved me a little.


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Koquard, sorry if my interview tip was hackneyed.  For my part, I find extreme literalism hackneyed.  I hardly thought I had to specify that you should not interrupt your interviewer, talk over them, or not wear pants.
> 
> Anyway, I'm tapped out for interview advice.  best of luck to everyone interviewing.



Suzako,

Thanks for the advice -- seems heartfelt and right on. Koquard is being totally unfair. 

What advice can one give? Do you think there is a magical formula or couple of words that you drop to guarantee admissions? Look, be true to the person that wrote application, and if you don't get in as yourself, maybe you aren't meant to be at Columbia, and that is as much a comment on your application and view as an artist as it is a comment on Columbia's. No one is better or worst for it.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Although I haven't been invited to an interview yet, I completely agree with jackgradus (and also with wannabe2) about what being true to yourself means and what an interview may reveal regarding one's merit to earn a place in a class or how it reflects you as an artist.

Suzako, I reiterate others' posts and thank you for your input. You have no obligation to spend your valuable time and effort (as does everyone else) in helping others with the insight and advice that you've written here. Same goes for robot_m and others who've really provided invaluable advice and info here.

Good luck to everyone with upcoming interviews and to those that are still waiting. I sure wish I was invited...


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Suzako, I reiterate others' posts and thank you for your input. You have no obligation to spend your valuable time and effort (as does everyone else) in helping others with the insight and advice that you've written here. Same goes for robot_m and others who've really provided invaluable advice and info here.



Well said! I absolutely agree.

Suzako and robot_m, your insight is much appreciated. Thx for sharing.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

No second round of interview invitation calls yet. I'm sure they'll be coming soon - haven't lost hope yet. Sure makes me anxious, though.

I keep looking in the mail for the rejection letter. Only to find more anxiety...

Only way to relieve it is to check the forum.

Nope, the anxiety is still there, lurking like a dark shadow.

Recently watched The Tourist. Wow, what a cinematic masterpiece. I can just imagine during my interview:

"So what's your favorite movie?"
"The Tourist."
Long pause.
"Well, thank you for coming in."
"Wait, but it had Johnny Depp!"
"And Angelina Jolie!"
Another long pause.
"OK, OK, so it had Angelina Jolie. But it had Johnny Depp!"
"Good bye."


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Recently watched The Tourist. Wow, what a cinematic masterpiece. I can just imagine during my interview:
> 
> "So what's your favorite movie?"
> "The Tourist."



If you said "The Tourist" they'd think you were funny and it would probably work in your benefit.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Koquard, you're probably right. 

Either that or Sex and the City 2 (which I also watched, tragically) - but it had Sarah Jessica Parker!


----------



## Iboogs

I just want to echo the comments thanking Robot_M and Suzako.  I really appreciate your candor about Columbia, both the curriculum and the application process.  And, thanks to EVERYONE who's posted.  I thought as an older applicant I could handle the agonizing wait...umm, yeah, ok.  Every few hours, I'm checking my email (still nada), then logging on to Student Films to commiserate.  I'm so glad we're all in this together.


----------



## prospect

> Originally posted by apple:
> Hi.
> I applied for producing and just received an e-mail for inviting Interview.



has anyone that was contacted by email for mid-March interviews received a final confirmation date/time? I also received an email to arrange an interview but haven't heard back since Feb 24th. best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by prospect:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> Hi.
> I applied for producing and just received an e-mail for inviting Interview.



has anyone that was contacted by email for mid-March interviews received a final confirmation date/time? I also received an email to arrange an interview but haven't heard back since Feb 24th. best of luck to everyone! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Are you also a creative producing applicant? In my case I recieved a phone call and email confirming my date for screenwriting/directing. I think everything was set on Feb 25th.


----------



## prospect

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by prospect:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> Hi.
> I applied for producing and just received an e-mail for inviting Interview.



has anyone that was contacted by email for mid-March interviews received a final confirmation date/time? I also received an email to arrange an interview but haven't heard back since Feb 24th. best of luck to everyone! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Are you also a creative producing applicant? In my case I recieved a phone call and email confirming my date for screenwriting/directing. I think everything was set on Feb 25th. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

thanks procallout. yes - i applied for creative producing. I received an email only (no call) on Feb 24th with a couple days as interview options and I responded to confirm my availability, but I haven't heard back on which of the days or times they would like me for.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Procallout

thanks procallout. yes - i applied for creative producing. I received an email only (no call) on Feb 24th with a couple days as interview options and I responded to confirm my availability, but I haven't heard back on which of the days or times they would like me for.[/QUOTE]

Weird. Did a current CP student email you? I'd definitely shoot back another email, and give the program a call on Monday if you haven't heard anything by then. Can't hurt!


----------



## prospect

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> thanks procallout. yes - i applied for creative producing. I received an email only (no call) on Feb 24th with a couple days as interview options and I responded to confirm my availability, but I haven't heard back on which of the days or times they would like me for.



Weird. Did a current CP student email you? I'd definitely shoot back another email, and give the program a call on Monday if you haven't heard anything by then. Can't hurt![/QUOTE]

thought it was weird as well...yep, a current CP student emailed me. I have actually already sent a 2nd email so maybe I will give the student a call. thanks for responding i appreciate it.


----------



## Suskind

I have lurked this topic forever before joining moments ago! Thank you everyone for any/all information! I'm a candidate for Columbia's writer/director program.

My lack of an interview invitation is really freaking me out over here. I see posts here about another round of invitations and I persist with the hoping. It's also stressful that no one seems to have been accepted or rejected. I wonder what's going on.

I read a while back that Columbia film REQUIRES an interview for an acceptance? Is it possible to confirm this at all?


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey Suskind. Yup, no interview - no admission. They used to accept people without interviews, but not anymore. 

Maybe we can all camp out in front of the admissions office... until they accept us all. F*** standards! I mean the film industry produces s*** all the time!

Well, here's hoping.

I can always lobby to direct a sequel in the Twilight franchise or a remake of some terrible never-should-have-been-made-in-the-first-place oldie, like Alfie. Hollywood, here I come!


----------



## Suskind

@AspiringFIlmStudent

I think Hollywood can make awesome stuff too, but it's true, they do have a lot of crap-producing people out there. But even _that_, I think takes some technique and skill we amateurs can't yet fathom. 

Anyway, I'll join you in a heartbeat if we camp out!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Has anyone had their interviews yet? If so, please post about what was discussed & how it went. My in-person interview is this week for Creative Producing, I am so excited!


----------



## robot_m

Hey guys, some stats for you that one of my professors shared with the class today:

This year there were 745 applicants for 74 positions, and over 50% of the applicants were from outside of the US.


----------



## intimatesecretary

Robot m, thanks for the info (and all your previous insight, much appreciated) - do you have an idea how many people they invited for interviews?

Btw, I spoke to some faculty members in autumn when inquiring about the programme and I was told, that the class basically copies the ratio too, around half of the people there in past years being international (that I find both good news for me personally, as I'm a Slovak citizen and also I'd much enjoy a mixed environment to study in (in case I get lucky of course, March 12th coming up).)


----------



## Anomen1985

so they're done reviewing applications then?  seems like no interview calls have been made since those first two days - the 24th and 25th.


----------



## robot_m

I don't know if they're done yet. But I'd say don't lose hope until the March 18th or so.


----------



## Anomen1985

thanks robot_m - keeping hope alive till then


----------



## balawadhi

robot_m: jesus 750 is a huge number. i'm still keeping my fingers crossed. didn't hear for an interview yet


----------



## wannabe2

> Posted March 07, 2011 12:07 PM Hide Post
> Hey guys, some stats for you that one of my professors shared with the class today:
> 
> This year there were 745 applicants for 74 positions, and over 50% of the applicants were from outside of the US.




Robot- my guess is that is the total of all programs, but thought I'd double check. Is 745 all or just Directing/Screenwriting.


----------



## aresee

Hey. Had my interview today. Just confirmed why Columbia was the only school I was interested in. People were unbelievable. Awesome. Wonderful. Amazing. 

I thought I'd post since they revealed that thy will have decisions starting mid-March through end if March. They said all should be notified no later than April 1. 
Good luck to all. I hope we get in, as it is a truly special place.


----------



## aresee

Hey Titus....
I had June Stein and Steve Molton. They were incredible.  I hope i'll get to work with them.  How were Nick and Jamal. I've hears that Nick can be a little tough.   Good luck to you too.


----------



## intimatesecretary

aresee & titus - congrats on the good feeling about the interviews 

Are u guys CP or writers/directors?


----------



## cineaste504

Hey Titus and aresee,

Congrats on the interview! How did you guys dress? Everyone is telling me I should wear a suit, but I feel like that may be a little too much for filmmakers...then again that never stopped Scorsese, Wes Anderson, or Aaron Sorkin...


----------



## groovydazzle

Ohhh congratulations to both of you guys for doing so good on your interviews! You both sound like you have tried incredibly hard to get to this place so again CONGRATULATIONS! 

So if they say that decisions are made no later than April 1, does this mean they are not calling any more applicants for interviews other than the ones they already called?


----------



## cineaste504

Titus,

Thanks for the advice. I guess it is better to wear a suit than to look indifferent. I'll play it safe!


I'll post an update after my interview. Good luck to all!


----------



## jackgradus

Yeah, thanks for the update guys. Would you mind telling us what kind of questions they asked? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Iboogs

Titus1,

I'm glad that you and several others on this board received interviews, but I'm not ready to resign myself to rejection.  Particularly since a Columbia student posted last week that professors were still going through applications.  Can a committee of maybe 10 or 12 thoroughly review 745 submissions in just 6 weeks?  I don't think so.  I spoke to someone high in the department on 2/12, and he acknowledged they weren't yet finished with the review. So, please give the rest of us a break.


----------



## Suskind

Every time I'm about to give up, there is someone who tells me that there still might be hope. I actually don't know which is worse, having this quasi-hope or utterly despairing. 

Though there seems to have been at least one person who did get an interview very late in the process, according to this thread? I read something about that a while back. Is that something we can confirm?

On the other hand, it's still the 7th. I want to give it this week.


----------



## aresee

Titus1,
Thanks for raining on my parade. I'm curious though: you mentioned that the selection process is blind. What do you mean by that?  It seems to me that if the selection process were blind, there would be no point to the interviews at all. I understand and am aware of the aggregation process, but I thought the interview had some meaning. Naturally, this is pure speculation on my part, so I am interested in your statements. 
Thanks!


----------



## aresee

Thanks intimatesecretary. I applied for Screenwriting/Directing.


----------



## aresee

Hey cineaste504,
Take this all in stride, because I have not been accepted yet!
I was also a little stressed about what to wear. I saw some other interviewees in suits and ties, and I know some film students at Columbia that wore them to interviews, but I chose not to.  I was a "suit" in my previous career, and it's just not me anymore, but it's important, in my opinion, to dress in a somewhat formal matter. So, I wore very nice, dark jeans with a white collared button down dress shirt, covered by a navy suit jacket. No tie. Black shoes. 
It felt right, but then again, who knows.


----------



## aresee

Hey groovydazzle.  I have no idea what their plans are. I was told by a CU film school liason that approximately 150 were invited to interview. 
If I had to speculate (again), I would say that they will draw the incoming class from those interviews. Perhaps they do not notify others yet in case they have a lot of bad interviews?  Maybe they will then go for more?
But again--pure speculation--I would say that the interview calls are over, for the most part anyway.


----------



## aresee

Jackgradus:  everything mentioned here previously was exactly as it went.  There were no surprises. Fav movies, directors, influences. Couple of questions about past endeavors which will be specific to your story. 
Good luck!


----------



## Koquard

It kind of baffles me how everyone is worrying about clothes and not about the "tough questions" titus indicated he was asked.



> Originally posted by aresee:
> Jackgradus:  everything mentioned here previously was exactly as it went.  There were no surprises. Fav movies, directors, influences. Couple of questions about past endeavors which will be specific to your story.
> Good luck!


Were there any of those more difficult-to-answer interview questions like: "Where do you see yourself in ten years?" or "Tell me about a time where you failed at a project or task. What did you learn from the experience?"


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by aresee:
> Jackgradus:  everything mentioned here previously was exactly as it went.  There were no surprises. Fav movies, directors, influences. Couple of questions about past endeavors which will be specific to your story.
> Good luck!



thanks a bunch and good luck


----------



## aresee

Good observation on the "tough questions" post Koquard.
But, what you wear is also important.  We only have one chance to make that impression about who we are, and the clothes are definitely part of that assessment, like it or not.  In my experience, anyway.


----------



## Iboogs

Titus,

Yes, you did preface your comment with that statement, but can you understand how demoralizing even saying "I I'm fairly certain that interview requests for screenwriting/ directing are made over a couple of days in late February." would demoralize the rest of us.  Sometimes hard truths are unbearable---until you have no choice but to deal (as in early April)  Until then, I chose to cling to the hope, however improbable, that Columbia could still recognize the genius and potential in me and all the other applicants who haven't yet received interviews.  Thanks for your support.  Best of luck to all.


----------



## Koquard

> Or an exceptionally glib applicant - who aces the interview despite possessing a marginal app that just barely made the cut - may find himself rejected.



That part sounds horrific.


----------



## Iboogs

Titus,

I really appreciate your apology.  And honestly, I'm sorry for snapping at you.  I'm definitely a little on edge about this whole process, but I'm determined not to let it break me.  I'm way too grown (35) to be conflating my self worth with an acceptance of any sort.  You're right.  I can always apply again.  Thanks for sharing your story.  I'm sure you aced it this year.


----------



## aresee

Thanks Titus. I agree.  I've done my part and now it's out of my hands. So we'll see. I was told that the recommendation letters are very important as well, and I think I'm good there too. But who knows. Hope to meet you in fall. 
Best


----------



## Procallout

titus1 thanks for the info. Says a lot that you held off from AFI. Best of luck with Columbia this go round!


----------



## wannabe2

> Hey groovydazzle. I have no idea what their plans are. I was told by a CU film school liason that approximately 150 were invited to interview.



I desperately hope that this is not the last word, but if historical information trends accurately, then when you account for robot's 74 spot estimate is true and they interview twice as many as they accept, then I think the verdict may be in on the added phone call front. But I remain hopeful for a waitlist spot.


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Posted March 07, 2011 12:07 PM Hide Post
> Hey guys, some stats for you that one of my professors shared with the class today:
> 
> This year there were 745 applicants for 74 positions, and over 50% of the applicants were from outside of the US.




Robot- my guess is that is the total of all programs, but thought I'd double check. Is 745 all or just Directing/Screenwriting. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

745 is for all three: Directing, Screenwriting and Creative Producing.


----------



## AdriMtz

Hi, 

I'm new in this forum.

I got an email from columbia for an interview also. 

I'm super excited. I recently received my acceptance letter to USC... So i'm scared i might face a very difficult choice


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Congratulations, AdriMtz. When did you get the email from Columbia?


----------



## Munky the robot

umm... so that means that those of us who haven't heard are rejected ???

Any one receiving rejections plz post!!!

btw I m a MFA film (screenwriting) applicant and havent heard a word.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Anomen1985

sadly, it is beginning to seem more and more like people who have not heard about an interview have been rejected.  i hope this is not the case, but as the days go by, my optimism is dwindling.


----------



## aresee

Hey Munky.
I have no idea what to tell you.
Maybe they are waiting to see how many are going through first, as a result of interviews.  Then if they do not have the numbers they want, they will reach out then?
That's the only hope, at this point, I think.  But it sure is possible.


----------



## Munky the robot

Aresee -thanks but I think Anomen here may be right. As everyday passes I m kind losing hope.

But hey who knows right!
Goodluck to those who have heard and those who havent!


----------



## Jaye

Is anyone else interviewing on the 16th?


----------



## 'K' Chang

Wow... so many things happened here for the last few months, including Dino's conspiracy theories.. I'm really sorry for Dino that you had to go through all these xxxxs...

Well, again, congrats to everyone who got interview invitations, and am really sorry for those who didn't get the offers. 

wish all of you best luck on upcoming events as well as for those who's already had one.

back to the business, seems the format of CU's interview is also not much different from other MFA schools' interviews. 

But what I'm concerned is that I might not be able to show them who I really am as effectively as you guys since it seems I'm the only one in this forum who'd be having the Skype interview. 

Besides, due to time differences, I'm having my interview at 2 in the morning. 

Anyway, we all know MFA in directing/writing and CP(which is I'm going for) at Columbia is, without any doubt, one of the top film programs in the U.S., so I don't want to blow it off. 

Does anyone know what's the most effective way to impress interviewees, especially in my case... during online interview?

Any kinds of answers will be appreciated.

=====
Hang tight people... This nerve racking moment is almost done...!!!


----------



## jackgradus

Don't you know? There's a magical phrase that GUARANTEES admission into all film programs. It impresses the interviewers in such a deep manner that they MUST admit you. 

I am off to NYC today, interviewing tomorrow morning. I will let you guys know how it goes. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## aresee

That's right Jack...

The magic phrase:

"My favorite film is...'Gigli' with Affleck and J Lo."


----------



## aresee

K Chang,

I do have an international friend in the CP program at Columbia now. He is the one who told me that he interviewed the first time and tried to discuss "intellectual" filmmakers.  He said it was uncomfortable.  He did not get in.  He reapplied and was more relaxed at interview time the following year, and discussed his passions and what he really believed.  He wasn't so concerned about getting in, but more like, "Hey, here I am, this is me, like me or not."  He got in.  He is currently in his 3rd year.

I don't know enough about film school interviews, but I can say this one thing regarding Skype interviews, based on experience in previous business:  
I have interviewed or had meetings via Skype and it is annoying when the person is adjusting to it as we are talking, or shifting around when we are talking.  It's uncomfortable.  So stay focused on the screen as if you are looking directly into their eyes, ESPECIALLY when they are talking.  That's all I got.. Sorry

If you are funny, ma


----------



## Koquard

aresee...

Could you tell us anything about the environment during your interview?

When you walked in... what was the first thing you saw? Was there a "waiting area" like at a doctor's office? 

What type of room did it take place in? A conference room? Where did you sit? Was it conducted at a long conference table like I keep on hearing?

Did they seem to have questions prepared or was it all spur-of-the-moment? If the questions were prepared, how many questions were there? Was your resume and other materials right there in front of them?

Finally...

How long was your interview?

=========

These are all questions that I'm sure most people who've never had an in-person interview (like myself) are wondering... and I'm only asking because I'm trying to get into the "interview" mindset. 

I'm not too nervous but I'd like to have at least an inkling of what's ahead of me.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I just had my interview for Creative Producing at Columbia yesterday, and it went SO well!! I am ecstatic, and I still cannot stop smiling about it. I go to school in Florida, but I was home in New Jersey on Spring Break. I feel so grateful that I had the opportunity to have my interview in person instead of via skype. For me personally I prefer in-person interviews much more. 

Some big questions that I was asked are: Why graduate school? & What kind of films would I see myself producing and examples. The entire interview was extremely enjoyable and relaxed. I'd say the one word to describe my interview more than anything else is inspirational! Just from this one interview, I have learned so much and left feeling motivated and excited. I cannot wait to hear back soon. They said notifications  for Creative Producing will be sent out the second or third week of March


----------



## aresee

Congrats UCFFilmGirl,

Who did you meet with?  I interviewed earlier in the week for Screenwriting/Directing.


----------



## aresee

Koquard,
Personally, I think you're thinking too much about it.  I think you need to go in and just knock it out, whatever comes at you, but if you think knowing all that information will actually help you, I will do my best....
My answers are after your quotes below:



> .
> 
> Koquard: Could you tell us anything about the environment during your interview?
> 
> Aresee: It was friendly and relaxed.  It is intended to be that way.  Much different from the NYU interviews I have heard of.  I didn't apply to NYU, so I do not know for sure, but supposedly they are a bit abrasive.
> 
> Koquard: When you walked in... what was the first thing you saw? Was there a "waiting area" like at a doctor's office?
> 
> Aresee: When you get to Dodge Hall, walk straight ahead to the elevators.  Go to the 5th floor.  When you get out you will see two iMac 24's.  Go to the right and you will pass by the long black couch on your left.  That is where you will sit to wait.  Walk straight ahead into the film office and the reception person will be on your left.  Tell them who you are and why you are there.  They will have you sit on the couch and send a greeter to see you.  That greeter will be a 2nd or 3rd year film student, most likely in the concentration you are interviewing for.  They will relax you and tell you who you are meeting with.  If its directing/screenwriting, it will probably be two of the following: Molton, Stein, Mendelsohn, Joseph, Proferes, Kleinman, Dieckmann.  But could be someone else.  Producing, Ira Deutchman et al.  Not sure who else does producing.
> Good idea to know the players:  http://arts.columbia.edu/faculty-overview-0
> That's your chance to ask some questions that you might not want to ask the professors.  Students are cool and will make you feel comfy.  You chill with them until the professor(s) come to get you.
> 
> 
> Koquard: What type of room did it take place in? A conference room? Where did you sit? Was it conducted at a long conference table like I keep on hearing?
> 
> Aresee: That will depend on who you meet with.  Most likely it will be in the shared office of one of the professors interviewing you.  I can't speak for everyone, but the ones I know of, including mine, I sat in a chair with no desk, facing the professors who also sat in chairs facing me.  They kicked back, and so did I, and we chatted.  No conference table.  I think the professors, and the school in general, is way to chill for a conference table meeting.
> 
> Koquard: Did they seem to have questions prepared or was it all spur-of-the-moment? If the questions were prepared, how many questions were there? Was your resume and other materials right there in front of them?
> 
> Aresee:  They did not "seem" to have questions prepared, but I am sure they did.  It wasn't like that at all.  They were just kind of like, "Hey man, how's it goin?  So we're just going to chat a bit and get to know you and see what you want to do and how we can help."  It was really like that.  I know others are a bit tougher.  Like Proferes.  He is a little more miserable, from what I have heard.  But Jamal Joseph, Steve Molton, Eric Mendelsohn, June Stein, et al, are really wonderful.  But if they have any concerns, they will ask you how you will deal with it or how you feel about it.  They will ask you about films you like, etc., and what type of filmmaker you are/will be.  My materials were on a desk next to them.  They didn't refer to them or look at them while I was there, but they were definitely familiar with them. They knew me. They knew details.
> They really didn't have a list of questions.  It was conversational and they got what they needed.  Naturally, there were things I wanted to bring up that I didn't, but it went well and I think they got to know me a bit.  The key is that if you have something you want to say, just find an opening to say it.  They will give you the opportunity to do that.  They will also ask you if you have any questions for them.
> 
> Koquard: Finally...
> 
> How long was your interview?
> 
> Aresee:  25 minutes.
> =========
> 
> These are all questions that I'm sure most people who've never had an in-person interview (like myself) are wondering... and I'm only asking because I'm trying to get into the "interview" mindset.
> 
> I'm not too nervous but I'd like to have at least an inkling of what's ahead of me.



Aresee:  I can say this...I have spoken in front of large crowds and have never been nervous for interviews for any reason.  I am actually noted for how calm I am in those situations.  But, I was crapping myself before the interview...just because for me, there is a lot on the line here, and this is a decades old dream.  BUT, the grad student greeter made me feel calm and relaxed before I got in there, and they were really awesome and it was just so easy to be me and not worry.  
Good Luck Koquard.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by aresee:
> Koquard,
> My answers are after your quotes below:
> [collapsed]



You are a God.


----------



## 'K' Chang

> Originally posted by aresee:
> That's right Jack...
> 
> The magic phrase:
> 
> "My favorite film is...'Gigli' with Affleck and J Lo."



Well, i like chick flicks as well as many other genres of movies..and there's nothing wrong with it.. haha


----------



## cineaste504

I can attest that Aresee's response to Koquard is dead-on. My interview experience was practically identical! The only difference is that I interviewed in a really large room with a high ceiling and a long table between me and the 2 professors. Regardless, it was very informal.

I was a nervous wreck entering Dodge Hall, but just hanging out with the grad student that signed me in really calmed my nerves. So much that by the time I interviewed I was incredibly relaxed.

I found the actual interview to be a pleasant surprise. Both professors were able to recall the most minute details from my autobiographical essay and writing samples/treatment. They seemed genuinely intrigued about my life story; asking a lot about my history and how it led to my interest in filmmaking. All in all, a great experience. Hopefully it amounts to something!



Good luck to everyone.


----------



## robot_m

For those of you interviewing next week, know that Spring Break began today (yay!/phew!), so the campus will be pretty quiet while you're there.


----------



## AspiringFIlmStudent

Hey Guys,

Good luck to those of you with interviews!

Just out of curiosity, did anyone get invited for interviews despite handing in application materials that were not up to spec? e.g. going over the requested number of pages or not using the proper font or not double spacing?

Thanks.


----------



## aresee

Hey AFS,
Yeah, I did...
My autobiographical essay was within the 6 pgs, but I had to change the font and spacing.  And there are like no margins...haha!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by AspiringFIlmStudent:
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good luck to those of you with interviews!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did anyone get invited for interviews despite handing in application materials that were not up to spec? e.g. going over the requested number of pages or not using the proper font or not double spacing?
> 
> Thanks.



I wrote a pretty atrocious one-page treatment.


----------



## intimatesecretary

So, fresh from the interview...

Firstly, as it's been noted before, it's extremely friendly & casual. 

Questions/topics: they extensively wanted to talk about the material I submitted, especially the movie (they said they loved it), from the genesis, the process, particular shots, what I would change about it now... Eric M. very specifically asked me about one shot he was amazed by, detailed stuff about it...

Then scenario, mostly whether I had fun writing it 

Also what movie is now in my head - and as I'm writing my thesis screenplay based on the app. treatment We discussed that a lot, including visual style and shooting approach.

Then talk about mixing screenwriting/directing (I specified directing, but they know I'm getting my BFA in writing), collaborating with people, my experience at Famu and reasons I want to go to Columbia for MFA. I unintentionally (but I think it was a good thing) incorporated a lot of info about their approach at the programme and we talked about that.

Then films I particularly like, also connected to my essay but also what sprang into my head... Then Eric asked me about some sequence in a film of choice, what I like about it etc.

Then some talk about new york 

Oh, and they also inquired, why I still want/feel the need to go to film school, when I am already doing pretty well as a filmmaker (their words).

And also where do I see my weaknesses in writing now, what I feel like I want to work on etc.

So, that was pretty much it, and as I am writing this I realized some of those are quite tough questions, but... The conversation was so nice and fun, that I didnt feel that at the moment at all, just replying what came to my mind. And we had some laughs. It was a much enjoyable experience really.

Good luck to all of you, hope this helped.

ps Trying not to put too much info to the goodbye line "I'll be seeing you very soon."

add: the other professor interviewing me was Dan Kleinmann, he asked more about writing, eric more about directing (and eric talked much more, but it seemed more personality based than an intention


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## aresee

tick tock...tick tock....tick tock....


----------



## intimatesecretary

btw, guys, just went to see Eric's film (3 backyards) - absolutely recommend it, it's hilariously beautiful


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by intimatesecretary:
> ps Trying not to put too much info to the goodbye line "I'll be seeing you very soon."



Was it Eric, or Dan who said that to you?


----------



## intimatesecretary

Eric, with Dan nodding in accordance "see you"


----------



## Munky the robot

Any one receive rejection for film MFA. I havent heard nothing.still.


----------



## S.

Hi everyone ! I haven't posted since the first notifications came out. Congratulations to everyone who got an interview !

I haven't received and invitation, and at first I was upset and lost. I thought about it and even though it's disappointing it's actually not such a big deal. Next year I'll do a master in film at the Sorbonne in Paris which I was accepted to (I'm currently an undergrad there). It wasn't my first choice but it's a good program anyway, in the top three in France.
I'll reapply to Columbia for fall 2012, and this time I'll work more on my application.

So to everyone who didn't get an invite, I know it's hard, but it's not the end of the world, you can always reapply next year, in the meantime improve your writing, do interships, travel, live.


----------



## Koquard

Interview Finished. Thank God. Honestly, it felt a lot shorter than everyone else's. About fifteen minutes and there wasn't any discussion about the creative materials  I submitted or what I'm working on now.

I talked about my scripts pretty extensively in my personal statement, so I guess/hope that's why they weren't mentioned during the interview. Otherwise it's probably not a good sign.  

As for the "tough" question(s) -- the only  non-conversational question they asked was: What specifically do you plan to do after graduation?

I feel if you have your future "planned out," this is a pretty easy question to answer. If not, start planning


----------



## Dafness

Does anyone know how the process at Columbia really works? Have they sent out any rejections yet? I haven't heard a peep from them. I called and they said they are still going though applications and will be conducting interviews for the rest of the month. For people who haven't heard from them, does that mean that definitely won't be contacted for an interview?


----------



## HI FILM

I heard ,when I was there for interview, they will be holding interviews until this friday. Hope everyone, who is still hopeful, gets an invitation for interview


----------



## 'K' Chang

Interview's officially done. I am ecstatic!
I was nervous all day long and had my interview at 1AM, Korean Time.
I was kinda worried about having online interview, 
but Ira and Maureen, they both made me feel comfortable during the interview.

It was pretty short, tho.
So I asked them several questions I had in mind.
I was expecting a lot more questions,
but the main Q was why I'd want to go to graduate school.
They were also concerned how Im gonna pay for their inexpensive tuition.

Overall, it was awesome and bright.

Ira did a quick tour of school with his webcam for me after the interview.
I can't wait 2 more weeks til the decision comes out.

Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## Procallout

> Ira did a quick tour of school with his webcam for me after the interview.



haha that sounds awesome!  Did he just take you around the 5th floor of Dodge or did he go outside and stuff?
good luck!


----------



## 'K' Chang

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">
> Ira did a quick tour of school with his webcam for me after the interview.



haha that sounds awesome!  Did he just take you around the 5th floor of Dodge or did he go outside and stuff?
good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


He went out of his office which I am not sure whether that was his office. Haha.. it is now spring break, so there were not many people, but i got to meet some people and say hi. ^^

He showed me the lighting room, class and etc... was quick tour.. 

Now, that makes me really wanna go to Columbia...

It was fun...


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by titus1:
> PS I saw on the Tisch thread that you were invited to study there. Congrats!



Thanks titus.


----------



## apple

Hi. My interview was yesterday for producing.
Good professors and went well.
Finger crossed.
Do you know when is the notification date?
I forgot to ask them about it.


----------



## AdriMtz

they said in 2 weeks... the website says april 1st


----------



## cineaste504

I was told that we should receive a phone call before the end of next week if accepted.

It looks like phone calls were made on the Tuesday and Wednesday following the last week of interviews for the last 3 years.

The wait is agonizing!


----------



## cineaste504

I think what the grad student I spoke to meant was that applicants accepted into the program will receive a phone call next week at the earliest. Wait-list and rejection notifications will be sent out via snail or email between April 1st-15th.


----------



## cineaste504

The grad student told me interviews started last week, are done at the end of this week, and professors will start calling candidates they'd like to invite to the program starting next week. The student seemed pretty confident about the time line. I didn't ask the professors about it though.


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> The grad student told me interviews started last week, are done at the end of this week, and professors will start calling candidates they'd like to invite to the program starting next week. The student seemed pretty confident about the time line. I didn't ask the professors about it though.



Note: This is just for directing/screenwriting. Not sure if this applies to creative producing.


----------



## HI FILM

A simple question: Is Columbia really a good school? Is Columbia the best one for some of you?


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## apple

>HI FILM
I think good school and Ivy.


----------



## Tommy

Hey everyone.

Haven't been active on this page, but I just returned from NY and have Columbia high on my list. I wish you all the best of luck.

@HI FILM

Personally, I think Columbia is a school that isn't high on a lot of people's radars outside of the film world, but I think it's coming up in a big way. Their program is very collaborative and their films have been killing at all the film festivals as of late. I think they're really on the rise right now as a school and their students lately have had some killer films.

I saw a film a couple of years ago called The Second Line (2007 maybe) and it blew me away. It was one of the best short films I've seen and the director is currently at either the Sundance screenwriting lab/director's lab (can't remember which) and is working on a feature.

Long story short, I believe Columbia is up there with the best and is only getting better. Hope to see some of you there in the fall. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Jaye

Had my interview today. It was very relaxed and as many others have already stated, conversational. I felt more at ease as the conversation moved along. It lasted about 20 minutes and I met with Trey Ellis and Christina Lazaridi. 

Definitely felt like there was so much more I wanted to convey, but I can't change that. Now we play the waiting game. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## apple

Do you know how many applicants have the interview and will be accepted for Creative Producing?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad

> Originally posted by apple:
> Do you know how many applicants have the interview and will be accepted for Creative Producing?



Apple,
There's really no way of knowing for sure how many people get interviews for any one discipline, but if you look at Wikipedia, which has a listing for Columbia's School of the Arts, you will see that, overall, it accepts about 6% of its applicants to the film MFA program.  If you look at Columbia's web site (Q&A), you will find that it currently accepts 72 students into its MFA program (48 to the production MFA program (for directing, screenwriting, cinematography) and 24 into its producing program).  Considering that Columbia isn't located in L.A., where 90-95% of U.S. films are made each year and where the opportunities for internships and contacts are much greater, and considering that it isn't the most sought after film school among the top five grad film schools, I'm sure that 150 applicants must be interviewed for its 72 positions so that it has a large enough waitlist pool to draw from if any of its top choices are also accepted to any of the higher-ranked L.A. schools (e.g., USC, UCLA, and AFI).  I hope this answers your question.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad

For those of you who have asked about when Columbia's decisions are usually made, if past years are any indication of this year, producing applicants should hear either next week (or the week after at the latest).  Production applicants will be notified the first two weeks of April.  For the producing students, that's what Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan have been telling the producing applicants they have been interviewing.  Also, notifications to the successful candidates will be done by telephone (followed by official written notification via mail).  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## wannabe2

> I'm sure that 150 applicants must be interviewed for its 72 positions so that it has a large enough waitlist pool to draw from if any of its top choices are also accepted to any of the higher-ranked L.A. schools (e.g., USC, UCLA, and AFI). I hope this answers your question.




My last hope was for a waitlisted spot even though I was not interviewed. I go drink now.


----------



## apple

>FilmSchoolDad

Thank you for your information!! 

If they'll accept 72 students and 6% accept from all applicants, It means 1200 people applied for film MFA.

72 Ã· 6%(0.06)= 1200

I have heard 745 applied this year (information from robot_m)so...

72Ã·745=0.096644....

about 9.7% will be accepted.

Now I feel much better lol

Fingers crossed?


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by apple:
> I have heard 745 applied this year (information from robot_m)so...72Ã·745=0.096644....about 9.7% will be accepted.
> Now I feel much better lol



Hey Apple, more people apply to screenwriting/directing than creative producing. So if you really break it down, the CP acceptance rate could be something like 24 div. by 200 or better!  S/D is obviously less.


----------



## apple

>Procallout

Fingers crossed!!!
I can't sleep well.


----------



## apple

We may hear back next week right?
I hope everyone have a nice weekend.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## HI FILM

I feel that Tuesday will be the day


----------



## harrylime

i interviewed for creative producing, and they said decisions would go out april 1st. i asked if by mail, at which point ira looked to maureen and they said "yes."

but phone calls may come earlier?


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> I feel that Tuesday will be the day



Do you really think so? That'd be nice!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Why Tuesday, Hi Film? I wish, but if harrylime said that when they interviewed decisions would go out April 1st, then it unfortunately will not be Tuesday  I am thinking that those accepted will receive phone calls or e-mails, your thoughts?


----------



## intimatesecretary

the students I talked to after my interview said, that they start calling people after they are done with all the interviews, one of them said that he recieved THE call just a few days after his (def before the official snail notificiations being sent out April 1st). so, for me it's a valid point to keep hypnotizing my phone to start ringing  

(however, this is for directors/writers, don't know about producing applicants, as their whole time-frame seems to be quiet different)


----------



## HI FILM

When I was there for interview, one of the grad students told me that interviews will finish on Friday (last Friday) and they will start to inform us next week (this week). I applied for Directing.


----------



## apple

I asked about the nortification date to a second year student who coordinated my interview. He said we should be hearing from admissions within the next 2-3 weeks. I received this e-mail on March 18th and applied for Producing. He didn't say specific date.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

That's very odd because when I interviewed for Creative Producing on Wednesday, March 9th I was told that decisions would be sent out the third or fourth week of March.


----------



## Procallout

For screenwriting/directing I think we could be looking at April 1st-ish for calls and letters.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Dafness

Has anyone gotten a rejection from Columbia? Or do they just wait till the very end to send out ALL of their rejection letters?


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

I haven't received anything yet, but I know it's coming. 

Time to get ready for Fall 2012...


----------



## CS

Hi,
Has anyone heard anything from admissions yet? According to last year's thread, they were starting to call people around this week... I interviewed in NY on March 7 with Eric and Dan, I'm a directing/screenwriting applicant. Thanks!


----------



## apple

I haven't received anything yet.
Maybe next week???
Nobody knows the specific date on this forum.
just waiting :-(  sighs.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad

Hi Apple,

I noticed that you also applied to producing at AFI and had your interview on January 26th, and you were really anxious about getting into AFI, but you didn't let us know whether you made it in or not when they notified everyone on March 15th.  Have you been accepted at AFI for producing?  Besides AFI and Columbia, where else have you applied?  Also, did you fly to NY for your interview and which professors did you interview with?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad

Hi Apple (again),

I forgot to ask you whether you ever considered what you would do if you were accepted to Columbia and AFI?  Would you prefer AFI over Columbia or vice versa, and why?  As a producer, which of the two do you feel has a stronger producing program?  I know you live in L.A., and relocating to NY to attend Columbia seems to be something you would want to do given that you're anxiously awaiting a response from them.  But, which program do you feel is a better "fit" for you if you have the choice, and why do you feel that way?  As you know, both of these schools have awesome reputations in the film industry, but the public's perception (as indicated in the various publicly-disseminated rankings by U.S. News and World Report and Princeton Review) rank AFI's MFA program as fourth in the top five and Columbia's MFA as fifth.  Despite the public's perception, there's more to it than each of these school's reputation.  The other elements of consideration are geographic location, proximity to (paid) internship and post-MFA job opportunities, quality of the faculty, the quality of the physical facilities/equipment, the length of time each program requires to complete the degree requirements (2 years for AFI and 3 years for Columbia), the tuition and other living expense costs of each program, the course offerings that each school provides that are specifically focused on the producing discipline, the education "model" or method each school focuses on (e.g., the intensive, in-depth, hands-on conservatory model of AFI vs. the balanced experiential and academic approach of Columbia), among several other factors.  What are your thoughts about these selection critera?  How would you compare these excellent schools using the criteria I have presented?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad

Hi Everyone,

Are there any other producing or production applicants (or better yet, current students at Columbia) participating in this thread who would like to share their thoughts about AFI vs. Columbia for any of the criteria I have presented to Apple?  For those who have the good fortune of being accepted to both (as hopefully, Apple and UCFfilmgirl will when they hear from Columbia), your thoughts and opinions could be extremely helpful.


----------



## Procallout

@FilmSchoolDad

You're full of info! I'm a screenwriting/directing applicant so I can't answer your questions regarding the producing programs (I've heard nothing good about NYU's Stern/Tisch dual degree producing program in case anyone cares).

Are you a producing applicant yourself?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Procallout,

You say you haven't heard anything good about NYU's Stern/Tisch dual degree, have you heard bad things about it? If so, what are they? Just curious!


----------



## CS

Just got a call from Eric, I'm in!! Cant believe it! Thanks to everyone on this forum !!


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by CS:
> Just got a call from Eric, I'm in!! Cant believe it! Thanks to everyone on this forum !!



Congrats CS! I feel like I'm going to have an anxiety attack waiting now!!! Did you interview with Eric??


----------



## CS

I interviewed with Eric and Dan, but I'm an international applicant so it makes sense that they would call me first due to time difference (it was already 9PM here when they called me!).


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

So excited that someone has already heard back, congrats CS! I am a Creative Producing applicant & I had an amazing amazing interview with Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan. I can't wait to hear back! As soon as any other Creative Producing applicants hear back, please let us know on the blog as soon as you can.


----------



## cineaste504

CS,

That makes me feel slightly better, thank you! Anyone living in the US get a call for screenwriting/directing? I interviewed with Tom and Milena..I wonder if Eric calls everyone or just the candidates he interviewed..


----------



## ATown

Hi guys,

First time poster.  I just got the acceptance call from Eric for Directing/Screenwriting.  (Note: I didn't interview with Eric.)  I'm an undergrad at Columbia, so they might have given me an unfair early notice.  He called me at 5:45 EST and we talked for about ten minutes.  I would be really surprised if they contacted everyone tonight, so keep your spirits up until tomorrow.

Good Luck Everyone!  Hope to see you next year!


----------



## Jaye

Just missed a call from an unknown number, but no message. 

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I actually also received a missed call from a blocked number yesterday with no voicemail, which I never receive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as well!


----------



## jacfilms

waiting on a call as well. this is pretty nerve racking. anyone know if they make all the calls in one day/night or if they're spaced out over a few days? good luck to everyone!


----------



## intimatesecretary

First, CONGRATS those getting the call (and those with suspicious missed ones, I cross my fingers that it means what you think itm means)

I got nothing so far and the thing that is squeezing my nerves most is the fact, that very likely evn if they try to call me, it won't work out - I'm still in the us, on a new prepaid card number (that I emailed to Jake Crane, but he never OK-d getting it and I suppose they are pretty stunned with mails/calls now, as well as it is the professors making calls not the office). So, I'm in an even darker nail-biting place now...

So, once more, congratulations and hope for us waiting ones (I skipped through last years' thread and they seemed to be making the calls for several days)


----------



## apple

>FilmSchooDad

Hi. I just sent you a private message.
Please see it.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## aresee

It's going to be a long day.....


----------



## cineaste504

So out of everyone on this forum that had interviews, only 2 can confirm they got the call? I really hope they make a few more today...


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> So out of everyone on this forum that had interviews, only 2 can confirm they got the call? I really hope they make a few more today...



Is it really only 2?


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by cineaste504:
> So out of everyone on this forum that had interviews, only 2 can confirm they got the call? I really hope they make a few more today...



Is it really only 2? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Looks like only CS and ATown said they spoke with Eric yesterday.


----------



## intimatesecretary

and we have Jaye and UCFilmgirl as possibles


----------



## jackgradus

How many people who post in the forums usually get in?


----------



## cineaste504

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> How many people who post in the forums usually get in?



It looks like 6-8 people each year for the past 3 years.


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jackgradus:
> How many people who post in the forums usually get in?



It looks like 6-8 people each year for the past 3 years. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

It seems like the majority of us got interviews this year. Anyone know if there were as many interview offers in previous years when 6-8 ppl got in?

Anyone have a link to the Columbia thread for 2010 they could post? For some reason I've only been able to find threads for 2007 and 2008 when I search. I dunno what I'm f-ing up term wise.


----------



## nepaligurkha

I was not interviewed does that mean that mean I should be waiting for a rejection letter?


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> 
> Anyone have a link to the Columbia thread for 2010 they could post? For some reason I've only been able to find threads for 2007 and 2008 when I search. I dunno what I'm f-ing up term wise.



http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/445102413/p/1


----------



## Procallout

> Originally posted by intimatesecretary:
> 
> http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/445102413/p/1


UGH, How could I not have found this?!???! Thanks!


----------



## jackgradus

what's it look like?


----------



## intimatesecretary

As I read through the relevant part of last year's forum - a bunch of calls on March 24th, then another round the following Monday (29th)... Nice weekend ahead of us, fellows


----------



## jackgradus

Ok, so it looks like last years the call for screenwriting came in later in the game, as late as like 5 days after the first call. That makes me feel better.


----------



## nepaligurkha

did all of you guys get interviews? Because I didn't..


----------



## HI FILM

waiting for the next acceptance...


----------



## owenqdinsmore

Hey. I'm one of those lurkers who finally made an account. I got my call from Eric yesterday. I was accepted into the directing/writing and received a merit scholarship of 10,000. Best of luck to everyone else waiting on a call.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Hopefully Creative Producers will be called today or in the next few days. I know I am eagerly waiting


----------



## Jaye

Got the call this morning. 

Congratulations to everyone who has heard back and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## assal

Hey! Congratulations accepted students!! I also got the call today from Eric. Accepted into screenwriting/directing program. 
Last year was a year of rejections and this year I'm blessed with so much good luck/news. Can't tell enough how important it is to hang in there and try again next year with new material. It often takes 2-3 attempts to get in! Good luck everybody, my fingers are crossed for you to receive some good calls today!!!


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Jaye, 

Congrats!! When you received the call this morning was it an actual number or a blocked/unknown number again like you received yesterday? What discipline are you?


----------



## jacfilms

just a thought here - seems like everyone taken yesterday was a directing applicant...is that right? maybe the calls yesterday were for directing applicants and the screenwriting ones are still coming (with the possibility that all of the directing calls have already been made)? i know those applications are wrapped up together but we were supposed to indicate preference.

(i write this as a directing candidate).


----------



## Procallout

Hey Jaye and Assal...no chance you guys got the call around 10am EST?  

I got a missed call from an unknown number at 9:53am. Shrugged it off considering it was early and seems like calls went out from 5-9ish last night. And I get a lot of cold calls b/c of work, so its not unusual for me to get blocked id's


----------



## cineaste504

Jacfilms,

I may be mistaken, but I believe Jaye is screenwriting.

If Eric is the only person calling directing/screenwriting candidates I would imagine it'd be difficult to have a 10 minute convo with 45 or so people within a 2 day period since he has teaching obligations too. I'll wait until Monday night to accept defeat!


----------



## jacfilms

ok, that's the kind of analysis and optimism i wanted! great!


----------



## aresee

Good point, cineaste.

I am not going to lie:  I am so friggin disturbed right now.  And stressed.  Like many of you, I have made huge sacrifices already just to attempt this.  I am older, and I don't have the luxury of another year being "no big deal."  I need this to happen.

I am very happy for those who got the call already.  Sort of.  Haha!

Here is what I am banking on now.....let me know if this holds any weight...

From what I can see, the applicants that applied to the program and have been accepted already were candidates that applied to multiple schools.  I only applied to Columbia.  And I emphasized this.  I am a definite "Yes" if they call, and they should know this based on my app.  Is anyone else in that situation?  
My thoughts are that Eric tries to get a answer one way or the other from the accepted candidates on the phone.  That's why they discuss financial package so early.  So, if candidate is in, great.  But since most schools have already notified, I am certain that there must be a few who will say,"I've decided to attend USC (or UCLA or whatever).  Others may say, "I'd love to, but with that financial package, I can't."  Now, Eric et al can move down the list and make offers to others before "official" rejections.  
If that is the case, which I hope that it is, candidates like myself and some of you will be called at the end of the process, since we are more likely to take the spot, and not open up a spot for someone else.

Yes, they call me Pollyanna.  But not for too much longer.

By the way, Eric is teaching class today from 2:00-6:00PM.  So we have another hour to relax before the phone can start not ringing again.


----------



## owenqdinsmore

> Originally posted by jacfilms:
> just a thought here - seems like everyone taken yesterday was a directing applicant...is that right? maybe the calls yesterday were for directing applicants and the screenwriting ones are still coming (with the possibility that all of the directing calls have already been made)? i know those applications are wrapped up together but we were supposed to indicate preference.
> 
> (i write this as a directing candidate).



Jac,

I got the good news yesterday and I was not a directing applicant. I applied with an intended screenwriting emphasis.


----------



## jacfilms

owen - thanks a bunch for that heads up and congratulations! 

aresee - eric's classes often run extremely late so there's a good chance no calls are going out tonight if they run as late as they are purported to...the wait continues.


----------



## lynelle135

I got the acceptance call from Eric around noon today and I'm in the central time zone.  I applied for directing and only applied to Columbia.

To be honest, this is a major decision for me and I will be weighing all the pros and cons carefully over the next few days.  Eric said we have until April 15th to give them a final decision.


----------



## HI FILM

Except a friend from Berkeley, Eric is getting closer to WEST  I love this kind of interpretations. Hope everyone will be happy at the end.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten calls so far and I am right there with those people crossing my fingers hoping I will get a call as well! I am a Creative Producing applicant, are there any others waiting for a call for Creative Producing on this blog? It looks like so far only Directing/Screenwriting have heard back. Something I find interesting is that I did receive a call from a blocked number just as one or two others on this blog did, but I was in class so I missed it unfortunately. Would Columbia call from a blocked/unknown number? Only time will tell! Any insight would be great, thanks so much!


----------



## assal

yes it said BLOCKED on the display, I think they called around 2pm.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by jacfilms:
> just a thought here - seems like everyone taken yesterday was a directing applicant...is that right? maybe the calls yesterday were for directing applicants and the screenwriting ones are still coming (with the possibility that all of the directing calls have already been made)? i know those applications are wrapped up together but we were supposed to indicate preference.



With Jaye (who I read is screenwriting and who interviewed late) and owenqdinsmore reporting in... that's not good news for us screenwriters. Considering the 6-8 number, it seems unlikely they'll be calling any more of us. 

It's up for Creative Producers and a few more directors now. Seems you're still in the okay, jac. So wait 'til Monday.


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jacfilms:
> just a thought here - seems like everyone taken yesterday was a directing applicant...is that right? maybe the calls yesterday were for directing applicants and the screenwriting ones are still coming (with the possibility that all of the directing calls have already been made)? i know those applications are wrapped up together but we were supposed to indicate preference.



With Jaye (who I read is screenwriting and who interviewed late) and owenqdinsmore reporting in... that's not good news for us screenwriters. Considering the 6-8 number, it seems unlikely they'll be calling any more of us. 

It's up for Creative Producers and a few more directors now. Seems you're still in the okay, jac. So wait 'til Monday. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

first, I think the 6-8 people off the forum is a beyond random statistics, and we should not hold onto it - the number of people posting here / silently lurking and posting only about acceptance (no offence, thanks for the info and congrats, just making a point about the unpredictibility of the sample) is impossible to point a finger on a draw conlusions from...

secondly, they seem to have screenwriting vs directing preferentials pretty mixed up at this stage /and it makes sense as the students are to declare after the first year bindingly/ also, koquard - just last year they called at least 2 screenwriting people on monday 29th, so hang in there...

(and no, still no call for me.)


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Everyone keep strong and hang in there  Knowing other people are receiving blocked/unknown calls and they are getting accepted makes me feel so good. If anyone else has received blocked calls or receives blocked calls please let us know! Thanks so much.


----------



## Koquard

Re: intimatesecretary

Eric's clearly saving your acceptance notification for last. He wants a long talk, not just 10 minutes.


----------



## AdriMtz

they've called for creative producing...
just now at 5:30 am Mexico central time...

i got in .. did anyone else was admitted with a grant?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Congratulations, Adrimitz! I'm still waiting for my call. By any chance was there an actual number that appeared on your phone screen or did it say blocked/unknown?


----------



## harrylime

congrats, adrimtz. hope you're thrilled.

i'm still waiting


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> Re: intimatesecretary
> 
> Eric's clearly saving your acceptance notification for last. He wants a long talk, not just 10 minutes.



You're not very nice.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Jing

Congrats, Adrimtz

I also applied for Creative Producing 
It's almost 1:00 a.m. here and I can't sleep !

my friend who applied for screenwriting got the call tonight and was in, she is also an international student from China.


----------



## cineaste504

Did anyone receive a call for screenwriting/directing today?


----------



## jacfilms

it looks like maybe Jing's friend did?

man, this is a rough wait.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

It certainly is a rough wait. I am hoping that calls for Creative Producing will still be going out on Monday as well if I don't get it today, which I think is the first big day for Creative Producers to be called. My interview went so so so well, so I just have this good feeling, but it's still so hard to wait.


----------



## HI FILM

I thought I'd be accepted but still no news. Interview was great.


----------



## prospect

I received an acceptance call for CP yesterday afternoon (315 PM EST). Good luck to everyone waiting and congratulations to the others.

Does anyone who was accepted know the deadline date for our decision? I spoke with Ira and he wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## harrylime

i got two missed calls with a 413 area code, but I HIGHLY doubt that had anything to do with columbia


----------



## thefledglingthief

Hey ya, gang!

Congrats to all those who have received their phone calls!  And good luck to those who are still waiting.  I wish you the best and hope good news is coming your way soon.

I've been a lurker on this blog for the past two months.  I got my call from Eric yesterday, so I thought I'd post my notification for numbers sake.  I was accepted into the directing program.  Needless to say, I'm very excited.  I can't wait to work with all of you who have been posting for the past couple of months.  Thanks for all your insights, posts, and general feedback to each other.  It helped me through the waiting process.

On that note, have any of you gotten the email notification yet that Eric spoke of on the phone?  I think he said that there was a packet coming via email, with all the nuts and bolts pertaining to financial, housing et cetera.

Thanks!


----------



## thefledglingthief

Also, I just started a discussion thread for admitted students.  I'm not sure if there is one as of yet, but in the case there isn't, I hope it can be a soundboard for all musings, meanderings, and mischievousness.  

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...200074916#1200074916


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Prospect,

Was your call from Ira from an actual phone number or a blocked/unknown number? I keep wondering who my missed call was from the other day since it was blocked.


----------



## prospect

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Prospect,
> 
> Was your call from Ira from an actual phone number or a blocked/unknown number? I keep wondering who my missed call was from the other day since it was blocked.



It was from an actual 212 phone number but I wouldn't rule out blocked calls - there could be others making calls on their end and they seemed pretty busy so they could also be calling from different #s depending on avails.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Ok thanks so much, I really hope they call back because I know others have gotten accepted with blocked calls from what I have read on this blog. I hope calls continue on Monday!


----------



## lynelle135

> Does anyone who was accepted know the deadline date for our decision? I spoke with Ira and he wasn't 100% sure.



I was told by Eric that the deadline is April 15th.


----------



## 'K' Chang

It seems some have already gotten phone calls.
It makes me nervous.

My interview went so smooth even if I am an international, and it was really positive. 

But I haven't heard a thing from Columbia yet.

Please give me a call, Prof. Ira.
Keep y'all fingers crossed!


----------



## harrylime

CP candidates, is it your impression that all calls have gone out already?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Hi KChang,

I'm right there with you! My interview went out of this world amazing and I have not received a call yet, although I did miss a call from a blocked number a few days ago, but still no call back. I really hope calls for Creative Producers will continue on Monday. If anyone has any insight on this, like from the blog in past years, please pass it on to those still waiting. Thanks!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Harrylime,

I honestly don't know if all CP calls have gone out, but I have a feeling more will be made on Monday. The only thing I am unsure of is why they would make the remainder of those they need to call wait the whole weekend. Your thoughts?


----------



## harrylime

I'm honestly not sure haha. When you say you felt the interview went amazing, what do you mean? Silly question, but just wondering.


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Harrylime,
> 
> I honestly don't know if all CP calls have gone out, but I have a feeling more will be made on Monday. The only thing I am unsure of is why they would make the remainder of those they need to call wait the whole weekend. Your thoughts?



directors/writers are in the same situation, and my thought on this is, that it is not some sofisticated sadism on their part, but as the calls are made at their discretion and official notifications are send on the same day in the name of fairness - we are not supposed to know when they started calling, are we?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

When I say my interview went amazing I mean just that. It was so natural and warm, Ira and Maureen asked me great questions that I had the perfect answers to, I could just tell they loved me so much. I spoke directly from my heart and showed how passionate I am with everything I said, and they were so impressed with all of my accomplishments. It was serious and so enjoyable, I left feeling inspired, and I still have the same inspired feeling I had when I left. When I walked out of the interview I remember saying to myself that I know I got in. I also showed how much this means to me by traveling (I go to film school in Florida) to NYC to have the interview in person instead of via skype. What about you, how was your interview experience?


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Intimatesecretary,

Thanks so much for putting things into perspective! I definitely agree with you because you're right, we aren't supposed to know when they started making calls. We have this great blog that let's us know that haha. Therefore, they don't need to rush making all the calls in one or two days. I am very confident that more calls will go out on Monday


----------



## PJ

UCFfilmgirl : It sounds your interview went really well. I finally got my call from prof. Ira at 10pm here which was 10am on Saturday in NY and I am positive that they will keep calling people on Monday. He probably called me through the Skype, showing numbers from Taiwan.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

PJ,

Congrats! Thanks so much for your optimistic thoughts. I am sure they will continue making calls on Monday and I pray I am one of them. I have noticed that so far all the Creative Producing applicants who have been called are international. I am hoping this means I am next along with the other U.S. applicants.


----------



## apple

Ira is attending Film Festival @ Mexico.
I saw his Twitter.
I think he called PJ from Mexico.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Apple,

Oh alright, interesting. Have you heard back yet? You're Creative Producing, right? Best of luck to you.


----------



## Koquard

Eric's a beast because he's calling on Sundays.

I was accepted, unbelievably. My concentration is Screenwriting.

Was pretty speechless so the conversation was like 3 minutes.


----------



## aresee

OMG.
Eric called today.
I'm in.
Screenwriting.
Wow.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by aresee:
> OMG.
> Eric called today.
> I'm in.
> Screenwriting.
> Wow.



Hi aresee, 

Congrats. I'm screenwriting too as you can see.  

Did Eric mention any details when talking to you - like housing, financial aid, deadlines?


----------



## aresee

Hey Koquard, congrats to you too!
No, he said we'd be receiving more info via email then regular mail.


----------



## Koquard

> Do you think everyone who receives a fellowship will be informed by Eric right away?



I wonder that too. Do we know how many people were informed? I see only one poster on here mentioned a grant.


----------



## CS

I was also offered a scholarship for the first two years, though not very big. I'm planning to talk to the financial aid office asap! Eric told me about it on the phone.


----------



## ATown

I got told 10,000 merit on the phone.  After the acceptance, it was the first thing Eric mentioned.  He said nothing about financial aid.  Since I filled out fafsa and whatever that extra website form was, I'm hoping the acceptance package will have some mention of financial aid grants (because, I'm sorry, loans are not financial aid.  Getting a student loan is not hard).  Columbia was very, very generous for undergrad financial aid, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## assal

hmmm seems like Eric would have mentioned if we were to get a scholarship. I was offered a scholarship for Columbia undergrad without filing the financial aid form. So now I'm wondering how the chances are for Grad school.


----------



## jacfilms

hey - congrats to those who got calls today! what time did eric call?


----------



## ATown

@assal, they will give merit scholarships without the finaid forms, but they won't give need-based grants without the forms.  two different sets of criteria and two different pools of money.  what they told me about on the phone was merit.  i have no idea when or if columbia will hand out need-based funds.  

i would really recommend sending in the forms anyway (like, immediately), even if the deadline is passed.  you might not get anything right now, but when someone inevitably turns down admission, their need based financial aid will be redistributed.  also, even if you don't get financial aid grants, they need those forms to help you get loans.


----------



## Koquard

Hey CS, I see you're a Parisian. Are you a French native? Just curious.



> Originally posted by jacfilms:
> hey - congrats to those who got calls today! what time did eric call?


About 11:30 AM I think.


----------



## andrei

Did any of you received the email/mail package Eric was talking about?


----------



## ATown

No.  And I go to Columbia, so you'd think it wouldn't take that long to arrive.  lol


----------



## aresee

No package yet.  Eric said we should see email in the next few days, and package in mail in about a week.

BTW, he called at 11:05 EST.
No doubt in my mind there will be more calls tomorrow.
He told me he was going into a meeting at 1pm today and would be in it the rest of the day, so for those who didn't get calls, you could not have received it past 1pm.  
Hang in there.


----------



## jacfilms

aresee - thanks and congrats again!


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## blueskeyes

Sweating this wait. Remembering strange details from the interview. Trying to make it through the day not thinking about the heavy weight on my chest. Got a call from an unknown number, it was a friend calling skype from Europe... I don't remember much from the call...

But on a lighter note, have you guys watched the DVD they gave out at the interview? Wow. Babyland and the Hirosaki Players are superb films. They were mature, and in some moments profound. You could just feel the collective effort of the whole school behind them. Really makes you want to be a part of this gang.

Heartfelt congrats to those who've heard, and good luck to those who wait.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Blueskeyes,

Hang in there! I am waiting right there along with you & others still waiting, keeping my fingers crossed for us all!  I am Creative Producing, so I really pray that I will be called tomorrow. Best of luck!


----------



## CS

Koquard: Yes I'm French.


----------



## jackgradus

Just got a call from Eric. I thought I was completely out since people had been getting calls since last Wednesday.

Congrats to all, and hold on everyone, calls are still coming.


----------



## HI FILM

jackgradus, were you a directing applicant?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Creative Producer here, still waiting patiently


----------



## jackgradus

screenwriting


----------



## HI FILM

Guys, do you think there is still hope for directing applicant?


----------



## intimatesecretary

Just got an email from Eric, that he's been trying to reach me but my number doesn't work (it doesn't as I'm still in NY and apparently admissions did not forward my changed contact info)... Nothing sure yet, but very likely there seems to be only one reason for this. Aaaaaa  will post when I know more

(I'm Directing)


----------



## Felipetto

@intimatesecratery
Same happened to me few hours ago! I called him and I'm in!
Directing.


Congratulations everyone!


----------



## HI FILM

So there is still hope for directing applicants. Hope I can write here that I'm IN. Without hope, life is now worth living


----------



## Procallout

Congrats to everyone accepted! I'm in your camp HI FILM. I could use a slice if your hope cause I'm not feeling so good. Have a feeling Eric's nearing the end of the list considering those emails   PROVE ME WRONG ERIC!


----------



## HI FILM

You're right jacfilms. I think if we're not called today it means that we're not IN. CONGRATS to those who got IN. Reality forces me to be pessimist but I can't stop the optimist inside me  I want to smile in the end.


----------



## jacfilms

...well i'm not all pessimist. we're not done yet! the waitlist...um...awaits. maybe


----------



## joybird

Hi Everyone! 

First time poster. I have been lurking on and off this board for the last month or so. I was accepted for Screenwriting and Directing yesterday. While I am over the moon, I don't want the rest of you who haven't heard to lose hope or become discouraged. Hopefully they aren't finished making calls yet. And maybe some of the people they call won't take the slot. I also noticed that some people who were accepted at Columbia were also accepted at other places such as NYU, USC, UCLA, AFI, etc. So that could also free up some slots. If you get wait listed still don't lose hope. You never know how this thing is gonna play out. Some of us were set on the 6-8 people only making it on this message board and look at how many people have made it so far. Worse case scenario: if it doesn't play out how you want- you have all of us who have made to help you with your application on the next go round. Don't give up. You never know!!!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Any word from the Creative Producing program, anyone? It may just be that there are hardly any producers on this blog who got calls, or there haven't been as many calls that have gone out just yet for Creative Producing, not sure which it is. Trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## 2get2school

UCFilmgirl, I'm there with you. 
Creative Producing. 
It seams to me that Ira still in Mexico and did not call applicants today but I have some strong believes that he will be reaching out to potential students soon.
Good Luck to you and to everyone else, who is waiting.


----------



## lanzhu

> UCFilmgirl, I'm there with you.


UCFilmgirl, I'm there with you too.
I was keep checking this place every 1 hour.
and I just wrote the email to Jake crane.
he said still calls coming out this week.
so let's wait with hope!
my interview continues 25 minutes via the phone. I didn't think it is bad or good. But I was quiet nervous during the interview.
does anyone knows that is Columbia are very classic movie style? Do they welcome more radical movie art? I just have the impression they are very strict hollywood classic movie style such as Martin Scorsese's movie?


----------



## cineaste504

Hopefully calls aren't done yet...

It's going to be a very long day.


----------



## aresee

Hang in cineaste....

You'll be there in fall...one way or the other.  I know it...


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## 2get2school

lanzhu,

Columbia School teaches students how to make an independent films. You should read Maureen Ryan's book Producer to Producer to get a better idea.

Wonderful source of information for filmmakers.


----------



## harrylime

it seems no calls have been made in a few days for CP. stillll waiting.


----------



## intimatesecretary

Officially IN, just spoke with Eric... 

No idea whether they're still making calls, as I've been (not on purpose) playing phone tag with him since yesterday and he said he tried calling me since Wed. on that off number. But hang in there and keep your optimism, crossing fingers.

Edit: just got the official email, it 4:10 pm in new york


----------



## lanzhu

thanks 2get2school, I will check it out.

I just called the admisstion office.
they said the emails will be coming out friday.
I ask the stuff is that all the people get email means they didn't get it. He has a few seconds delay to answer me.

I guess that is it.
Sorry, I hope everyone still waiting with hope. But better just to prepare to accpet the bad news , and make some plan to do something else.

that's it, best to everyone still wait. 
and congrats to the one who get in. Hope you guys can help the people still want to in here. Thanks.


----------



## harrylime

just missed a call from a blocked number. oh lord.


----------



## lanzhu

em, when I called to the office, depand on what the stuff said, I think still some people get in or at waiting list from the email.

so still keep wait, and best luck of everyone here!


----------



## harrylime

Lanzhu are you suggesting No more CP calls are going out?


----------



## lanzhu

@harrylime:

hey, I didn't say that, but when I ask the stuff, he use the tounge sounds like: "er...........about that,  not necceary, it dosen't mean that. yous hould wait."

em, I hope he really means it, the people didn't got call but get email on friday don't means anything.
but well, I hope you keep hope and wait better than lose hope and wait. 

and just be a little bit prepare in case there is bad news. But my thinking is this: if this school don;t get you, probably they don;t suit you. and there is always better chance for you.
best luck to all of us.


----------



## ATown

I got the email yesterday.   But it had no info whatsoever.  It said congrats and that the deadline was April 15th.  Also, it said that the packet would arrive in 1-2 weeks.  Not nearly enough time to make that decision.


----------



## cineaste504

To everyone that received a call:

Did you guys get an official email from Columbia? Or an email from Eric?


If it was an official email, I guess the best the rest of us can hope for is the wait list...


----------



## aresee

Hey Cine...

It was from SOA Admissions.  Official.
I can tell you that I know quite a few who were accepted who will not be attending.  Please hang in there.  I expect fully to see you in the fall.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> Did you guys get an official email from Columbia? Or an email from Eric?
> 
> 
> If it was an official email, I guess the best the rest of us can hope for is the wait list...



It was official, yes. 
Sent from admissions-arts@columbia.edu


----------



## cineaste504

Ah bummer. Fingers crossed for the wait list then!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Hi everyone,

I am a Creative Producing applicant still waiting. I just called the admissions office & I was told calls are still going out the rest of the week and those that do not get calls will be notified by e-mail by this Friday. I think we can still have hope that some of us could still get in for Creative producing, no?


----------



## 2get2school

Hi UCFfilmgirl and Intimatesecretary, just sent you a private message... Please check it out.


----------



## harrylime

2get,

I'm also CP...


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Harrylime,

I'm so sorry you missed the blocked call! I missed one last week, but still did not get called back, which I find odd because I had a strong feeling for some reason that it was Columbia. The fact you got one today seems like a great sign!


----------



## TDub

Also a CP applicant here.. Still waiting..


----------



## 2get2school

Agreed UCFfilmgirl, did you get my message?

Harrylime, just sent you one as well


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

2get2school,

Yes, I got your lovely message & I sent you back a response, go check it out


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## HI FILM

I will pray that someone gets a call from Columbia today and write it here.


----------



## Dino

Ok... I cannot lurk anymore...

I am a CP applicant. I am an international student but now live in the U.S.. Actually I post something before my interview and after that I am trying to keep calm down and wait for my call. However, the call never come in until now. 

Here is the information I got. Based on the posts here, we only get three CP accepted applicants from Mexico, Taiwan and Canada. And I remebered that Mexican applicant also get accept from Peter Stark. And the Taiwan applicant was on the waiting list last year. And I also got information about a Chinese applicant from a Chinese forum that she got her waitinglist email last Saturday. So only four people got their decisions. 

And I keep checking Ira's tweeter. He went to a film festival in Mexico from last Friday to this Monday and then he flew to Las Vegas for another film festival there till now. I am not sure whether he can make calls during his trip.

Here is some questions I have: (1) Can Ira make phone calls during his trip? (2) Is there anyone else make phone calls instead Ira? (3) Does everyone gets in should receive call? Is there any posibility that we only get accept email without phone call? 

Here is the two situations I imagine: (1) All of the CP applicants on this forum except those three already got in are not make it. But if it is true, the ratio is a little bit weird for me. See how many Directing/Screewriting students get in here. And I think at least we should get some people in the U.S. get in on this forum, isn't it? (2) The rest of us still get chance to receive phone call from Ira till he back to NYC or maybe we will get our acceptance via email by Friday. 

What are you guys think about? Just try to stay in hope and fingers corss to all of us.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Great insight, Dino! I agree with you that it seems very odd that soo many applicants for directing/screenwriting were accepted from this blog, a great mix of U.S. and international, but yet we are not seeing the same for creative producing. 

You said "However, the call didn't come in until now." Does that mean you got your call today? If so, congrats & if you're still waiting I've got my fingers crossed for you and the rest of us.


----------



## Dino

> You said "However, the call didn't come in until now." Does that mean you got your call today? If so, congrats & if you're still waiting I've got my fingers crossed for you and the rest of us.



Nope... No calls come in... still waiting as you guys. Cannot focus on anything else... just keep refreshing on this forum... lol


----------



## 2get2school

The fact that more and more people are reaching out, really makes me feel better 
Thank you, guys.
Good job on your research, Dino. You have a point. Just keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by 2get2school:
> The fact that more and more people are reaching out, really makes me feel better
> Thank you, guys.
> Good job on your research, Dino. You have a point. Just keep my fingers crossed...



Thanks 2get2school. Just trying to share what I got with you and make me feel calm down during the waiting.

What you sent to those CP applicants? I also want one, lol


----------



## HI FILM

It may be interesting but I'm still hopeful although I'm a directing applicant and also international. I will try to be hopeful again even the day I get the rejection. This is life. This is why we make films, perhaps, to produce 'hope' for hopeless or to discover the hope where it doesn't exist  Hope CP applicant friends you can all make it and surely you will make it.


----------



## Dino

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> It may be interesting but I'm still hopeful although I'm a directing applicant and also international. I will try to be hopeful again even the day I get the rejection. This is life. This is why we make films, perhaps, to produce 'hope' for hopeless or to discover the hope where it doesn't exist  Hope CP applicant friends you can all make it and surely you will make it.



I really love your attitude HI FILM! Film is all about dream and hope. Film can bring us everything we want. Film can make it!


----------



## 2get2school

You guys are awesome! 

Dino, here you go... Check your messages


----------



## Oghene

Hello, hello all! Long time lurker, first time poster. I too am a CP applicant waiting with bated breath! Got waitlisted at NYU last Friday and found myself very disappointed and saddened. Glad to see you are all keeping so positive and hopeful, it is imperative. here are a couple of Nigerian proverbs that have constantly helped me whenever I've found myself in that position. I hope you all find them as helpful and inspirational as I do:

"The pillar of the world is hope"

"It is little by little that the bird builds its nest"

"What separates us is how we deal with despair, not success"

Life has many days people! be hopeful, be happy. Both the fox and snail reach their destinations! wishing you all the best hang in there guys.


----------



## harrylime

even though we're technically competing, i say from the bottom of my heart that i wish you all the best. this awful waiting shouldn't be reserved for anyone.

and, to be honest, this looks like a process where a no/maybe means nothing. you try again -- and they like that. 

but it feels like they definitely haven't accepted everyone yet.


----------



## 'K' Chang

I am glad to know that all of CP applicants are still hopeful and positive.
Don't worry too much, Dino.
I, too, am an international and I have had this great feeling ever since 
I had an interview with Ira.

I guess he's just busy out there and have no time to make phone calls.
Let's keep it simple like this at least until we get the result.

He told me I will get noticed by April 1st, so no rush.
I personally think my interview went perfect and he even showed me around the school
a little bit with his webcam after that.

If I get rejected, I will be having hard time for myself to find out
the reason and the right answer. But well... life goes on...

Don't worry... we will get there pretty soon! Hang tight!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Wow, I love how inspirational everyone is! We are keeping each other calm, haha  I also agree that it does not feel they have accepted everyone yet, there are just too many CP applicants on this blog who are waiting. My interview also went absolutely perfect, and I traveled from Florida to NYC for it instead of having it via Skype, which I am positive shows my dedication and passion. I am feeling confident, but it is nearing the end of the day on Wednesday so I really hope we get calls very very soon.


----------



## Jing

Well, I am the waitlist CP applicant from China
Ira sent the mail to me like last weekend?
I got the e-mail only because another school(not film school) need me to make decision for next academic year within like a week or so, so I told them and got the not so good news..anyone who is still waiting for the call, calm down and good luck to all of you. Ira didn't mention anything about the High List or Regular, no official mail from SOA account....


----------



## HI FILM

I hope they call 'waitlists' for directing applicants today but no call...Waiting For Heaven...


----------



## Dino

No call means not directly in correct?

They gonna notify waitlist people via email I think. 

I think most of us if we don't get call and only get email means we will be waitlisted...


----------



## HI FILM

yes I meant direct phone calls. TODAY IS THE DAY OF BIG SILENCE.


----------



## Rodrigo Espinosa MarvÃ¡n

Just got officially rejected! Oh well, TischAsia took me so not all is lost! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## cineaste504

Sorry to hear Rodrigo :-/ But congrats on Tisch Asia!

Did Columbia email you?


----------



## KrisKelvin

I too received the official rejection, though having not been offered an interview it was really just a formality.

Lesson to be learned: don't apply for a screenwriting/directing program when you have no directing experience.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## HI FILM

Rodrigo, did you get an interview for Columbia?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I still have not received a call for Creative Producing unfortunately. Does this mean everyone who will be notified by e-mail tomorrow will be either wait listed or rejected?


----------



## HI FILM

UCFfilmgirl, you should be open to exceptions...In a positive way, I mean. I hope you can MAKE it even if you're not called.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Aw thank you! I also have been accepted for Producing at AFI and today I was accepted at Chapman University in the O.C., California! I am ecstatic about those schools, two other of the top five film programs in the world, but I just want to know now about Columbia after waiting for so long, haha. Does Columbia even accept students by e-mail? I wonder!  Definitely staying positive.


----------



## HI FILM

I didn't apply for Chapman. Tomorrow is the deadline for regular apps. I didn't know Chapman is that good. I'm also  waiting for notifications from AFI and Columbia. I had my interviews for Directing. Tomorrow is also the day we hear from Columbia and I have to wait until Apr 15 for AFI. Sad...


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Yeah, Chapman is a phenomenal school! You should definitely apply if possible. Chapman is just as good as Columbia, AFI, UCLA, USC! I wonder if there is any hope for us to be accepted to Columbia via e-mail, because I really thought we are supposed to get phone calls if accepted, not e-mails?


----------



## lanzhu

that's really good to see everybody hanging there with full of hope.
I m the international applicant for directing. I got the email form columbia today, it is a rejection latter, I thought it have to be the film department, but it is not, it is from MFA in New Genres, and i didn't do any interview with this program, so I m still hopeful! I had this feeling, there will be chance for people who get the interview with columbia.
I really admire the spirit as UCFgirl and HI FILM, and 2get2school shows. 
hanging there everyone.good luck.
As I always said, if this school didn't get you, there are plenty out there, you will always have the best place god prepare for you.


----------



## jacfilms

when on earth are these rejection/waitlist emails gonna be sent out?


----------



## HI FILM

No phone calls, no e-mails today. Tired of waiting....


----------



## jacfilms

yeppp, just got the rejection email. was hoping for at least the waitlist after having been interviewed. that is a bummer, but i guess onward. good luck to everyone else!


----------



## HI FILM

sorry for you jacfilms, good luck to you for your other applications. I think i will get my rejection soon. I will be writing it here soon. you applied for directing?


----------



## jacfilms

HI FIlM, thanks, yeah it's a shame but what can you do? And yep, I applied for directing. Good luck on your other apps as well!


----------



## ShieldYourEyes

Got my rejection email too. After not having even received an interview offer, this was not shocking. So it goes.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Not sure what to make of this, but I did not receive any e-mail today as I was told by the office that we would be today. Did any other creative producers receive anything?


----------



## 'K' Chang

I am an CP applicant from South Korea, and haven't heard a thing from school either.
I emailed a 2nd year student who arranged my interview to ask what's going on.
I hope we all still have fighting chances.

I will post if I hear anything. Filmgirl! 
This is, for sure, painful moment that I never want to experience again.


----------



## S.

Got my rejection e-mail a few days ago. I wasn't interviewed so no surprise.


----------



## 'K' Chang

I got an email from a 2nd year student and he told me he has been told all the decision letter has already been sent out. 

I guess it's gonna be a big day for all of us after this weekend.

Good luck! CP applicants!


----------



## HI FILM

It's 9:49 in LA. 12:49 in NY. 7:49 PM in Istanbul. 6:49 in Sarajevo. Not sure about Korea. Time flows Columbia. Give out our decisions


----------



## cineaste504

Nothing in the snail mail today. 

I have not heard from Columbia since my interview on March 9th. Any other screenwriting/directing applicants in the same boat?


----------



## Procallout

Yeah I'm directing/screenwriting and haven't gotten any emails or letters. At the same time, not liking the tuition numbers dropping in the forum for this school.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## HI FILM

I've not heard anything as well since my interview on March 13. Should we call them?


----------



## HI FILM

I'm a directing applicant.


----------



## cineaste504

I just checked out the 2010 thread:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/445102413/p/17

Looks like people started getting their wait list letters around April 12 and were notified via snail mail, not e-mail. It probably wouldn't hurt to call, but I see no reason to panic until next week. In the meantime, let's try to avoid anxiety attacks waiting for the mail! Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear..


----------



## HI FILM

> got an email from a 2nd year student and he told me he has been told all the decision letter has already been sent out.
> 
> I guess it's gonna be a big day for all of us after this weekend.



As K Chang said before, I think we should be expecting our mails this week if we don't get rejection emails before it.


----------



## HI FILM

How can I get Eric's e-mail? Or anybody heard anything new?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Hi everyone!

I just called the admissions office at Columbia and they told me that I am wait listed for Creative Producing! I definitely wish I was accepted, but I am so incredibly honored for being wait listed because of how selective this process is. They did not know whether I am on the regular wait list or the high wait list, but I will find this out when I receive the official letter this week. 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## HI FILM

Congrats UCFfilmgirl, which phone numbe did you call? Admission or Film Department?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

HiFilm and everyone else still waiting,

I called Columbia's School of the Arts Admissions office. Best of luck when and if you give them a call!
I also really wonder how long it will take to hear back a final answer from them. I am thinking if I do end up getting in off the wait list I will receive a call or e-mail.


----------



## cineaste504

Hi guys,

Got a wait list letter via USPS. I live in the tri-state area, so depending on your location you should probably get one this week. Good luck!


----------



## 2get2school

UCFfilmgirl and cineastre504,
That's a great news!
I'm on board together with you.
Got a wait list letter yesterday. Good Luck, guys!!!!

P.S. Hi FILM, try to reach the Admission Office at 212-854-2134


----------



## HI FILM

wow. It's great guys. Great to hear that. Do they say something like 'high list or high wait list' in their letter. I called that phone number, nobody responded. I'll be waiting for the letter.


----------



## 2get2school

The Admission Office was probably closed by that time already. I called that number today.
It doesn't say anything about high list or regular list in my letter.
Wish you lot's of luck, HI FILM!


----------



## 'K' Chang

Hi guys~!
Just got a wait list letter and they want me to return the enclosed form with my signature by April 15. 
It says this waitlist is not ranked and I'm pretty sure that Columbia doesn't offer waitlist to anybody.

It's time to wait again... 
I wish all of you luck, UCFfilmgirl, cineastre504 and 2get2school@!!!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

K Chang,

I had called Columbia today and they told me I was wait listed, so that is why I ask this question-- why do they need us to send back the form with our signature? What does that mean exactly? Also, why do you say that you are pretty sure that Columbia does not offer waitlist to anybody? Do you mean that they do not offer it to many people?


----------



## 'K' Chang

UCFfilmgirl,

Well, this is really stressful moment for all of us. But let's not lose our hopes until we all get officially in.

Anyway, I am sorry if I confused you. Did I or is it just because you haven't got the letter so you have no idea what's going on? 

My letter says that this waitlist is comprised of a small and select number of applicants. And that's why I said so on that ealier comment.

I don't know why they want the form back while other schools simply want "yes" confirmation via email. 

But gotta do what we gotta do...
If this is what they want, then we got no choice.

It's still uncertain to get an admission since CU seems to be one of the most competative programs as you can see how many replies and comments have been posted in this forum.

Hopefully, we can get the good news soon.
Til then, let's keep in touch and share info!!

I live far away from the states, so I'm sending this form today and it's 2:50PM here in Korea. 

^^


----------



## Jing

I am with all of you
so we already got 5 waitlist for CP on this blog

I haven't received anything via mail so far


----------



## cineaste504

UCFfilmgirl,

The form requests that the recipient indicate whether or not they would like to remain on the wait list. This lets them know who to call when spots become available.

Jing,

I am on the wait list for Directing/Screenwriting.


----------



## 'K' Chang

Thanks cineaste504,

I didn't get what UCFfilmgirl did mean.
As cineaste504 mentioned, the form is to let them know if we'd like to remain on the waitlist...


----------



## cineaste504

Did anybody else get a wait list letter? I'm wondering if they still do high vs. regular...


----------



## aNDy2011

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> Did anybody else get a wait list letter? I'm wondering if they still do high vs. regular...


Yea, I got one, not High.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## HI FILM

I am in waitlist. I got the letter today. I'm in Los Angeles. Directing applicant. There is nothing about being high or not. I think there is nothing like that this year. That is what I understood from the letter.

Is there any other directing/screenwriting applicant in waitlist here?


----------



## aNDy2011

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> I am in waitlist. I got the letter today. I'm in Los Angeles. Directing applicant. There is nothing about being high or not. I think there is nothing like that this year. That is what I understood from the letter.
> 
> Is there any other directing/screenwriting applicant in waitlist here?


Yes, I am one of the directing/screenwriting applicants.


----------



## HI FILM

son now we're 3.


----------



## aNDy2011

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> son now we're 3.


Good luck.


----------



## HI FILM

Good luck to all. To the end of summer.


----------



## intimatesecretary

directors/writers on waitlist, good luck on getting "my" spot - I just sent in the decline.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by intimatesecretary:
> directors/writers on waitlist, good luck on getting "my" spot - I just sent in the decline.



WTF? What happened? PM me.


----------



## silverlain

Hi all,

I've been put on the High Waitlist. Submitted my form a few days ago with a big heck yes. Screenwriting applicant.

Good luck to everyone. It's going to be a long wait...


----------



## aNDy2011

> Originally posted by silverlain:
> Hi all,
> 
> I was put on the High Waitlist. Submitted my form a few days ago with a big heck yes. Screenwriting applicant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. It's going to be a long wait...


I thought there were only normal waitlisted candidates. Obviously, I am wrong. Anybody here please clairfy the situation. Thanks


----------



## cineaste504

Yea, I thought they were done with the "high" wait list too. Guess not..


----------



## 2get2school

Hey guys, 

Are there any producing concentrates who got the high wait list placement?

Thanks in advance. I would really appreciate your help on that.


----------



## CS

Hi, will decline the offer for screenwriting/directing today. Going to AFI. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by CS:
> Hi, will decline the offer for screenwriting/directing today. Going to AFI. Good luck everyone!



Just out of curiosity, CS... What shaped that decision?


----------



## CS

Koquard: Mainly the fact that I dont want to live in NY, and that AFI is only two years and more work oriented. But I spent two weeks just changing my mind all the time. I wish I could have gone to both schools!


----------



## aNDy2011

Anymore High Waitlisted candidates lurking here?


----------



## 'K' Chang

I am the CP waitlised.. and my letter stated that the wailist has no rank... anyway, good luck everyone! Hope we all can get in before the summer..


----------



## ATown

Waitlisters, I just turned down Screenwriting/Directing, so that's one more of you who will be admitted.  

Good Luck!


----------



## aNDy2011

Sorry to hear that, but thanks. Good luck.


----------



## assal

@ATown I'm sorry to hear that. I ended up also receiving a very generous fellowship but I had to turn down the offer as well. So one more spot opens up! 

It was a very difficult decision, because the faculty is just phenomenal. Good luck to you wait listed candidates!


----------



## aNDy2011

Good Luck for you as well, assal.


----------



## MAlbie

Hello,
First, thank you for taking the time to read my posting. 

I have been looking at film schools (screen writing MFA in particular) for some time now and narrowed down my choices to Columbia and NYU, with Columbia being the favorite. I have already written the first draft of my essay and plan to use some existing materials for the 10-page sample. My next task is to work on the 1 page treatment, which it seems is the hardest part.  I have some questions that I am hoping I can get help in answering. 

1: I am currently enrolled in an MBA program and heading into my 2nd year with an expected graduation date of May 2011. My hope is that I would enter film school in the Fall of 2011. My concern is my transcripts. While I currently have a 3.4 GPA in my MBA program, but undergraduate GPA is a 2.7 and most certainly I deserved it because I did not apply myself.  Reading this forum I noticed a post that said GPA was not as important as other aspects of my application, but do you think the undergraduate transcript will hold me back? 

2: I have seen that many schools request a portfolio or resume with samples of work. Columbia does not request this, but will they refuse to consider it? 

3: I do not have a visual submission, but I can create something by pulling in past professional work and mixing it with something created just for the application. I feel that, especially with my poor GPA in undergrad, a visual submission would help. But if I create something just for Columbia, will it appear as if I am attempting to curry favor in an inappropriate manner? 

4: I am over 30, so I would certainly be an older student. I have heard that this is seen as a large negative. Is this true?

Any help on these questions or advice that you can provide is appreciated. 

MAlbie


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by assal:
> @ATown I'm sorry to hear that. I ended up also receiving a very generous fellowship but I had to turn down the offer as well. So one more spot opens up!
> 
> It was a very difficult decision, because the faculty is just phenomenal. Good luck to you wait listed candidates!



Hey Assal, 

From your previous posts, I could have sworn you were aiming towards Columbia. What changed your mind?


----------



## aNDy2011

any waitlist update?


----------



## Lights_out

Hey Guys just found this website.... Very interesting anyway also waitlisted @ Columbia SCREENWRITING/DIRECTING...

The letter stated that they are not ranked...

How many SCREENWRITING/DIRECTING waitlisters on this forum?

Good luck to all of you and I hope to hear from you..

Cheers..


----------



## aNDy2011

Although the letter stated they are not ranked, but there are so-called High Waitlisted people.


----------



## cineaste504

Hopefully they'll reach out to some of us waitlisters by early next week.


----------



## silverlain

Indeed. According to last year's thread, two waitlisters got accepted on the 25th. *gulp*


----------



## aNDy2011

Those were High waitlisters.


----------



## aNDy2011

Can anyone in the Columbia Film MFA post a list of books that CU recommends Directing/Screenwriting students to read? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cineaste504

Anyone know when they're going to start contacting wait list candidates? Looks like it was April 25th last year, but May 5th and 6th the years before.


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Can anyone in the Columbia Film MFA post a list of books that CU recommends Directing/Screenwriting students to read? Thanks in advance.



One of the orientation fellows will contact you in the next few weeks and you can ask that person.

The readings first semester mostly happen in Elements of Dramatic Narrative and are made up of articles and short stories compiled by Andy Bienen. Also, it's possibly the best non-textbook textbook in the history of everything.


----------



## aNDy2011

Thanks robot_m  
I am not in the program yet, only waitlisted. I was curious about the material that CU uses. I am trying to read some books on directing and screenwriting. Do you have any suggestion?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wannabe2

I'd also be interested in a reading list.


----------



## joybird

Anyone also on the NYU wait list. I tried asking what the chances are of getting off the wait list over there but no seems to respond. I think I remember someone saying that they got in one week before school started.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I got the call from Ira Deutchman yesterday, and I have officially been accepted into the Creative Producing program  I am so honored and excited.  The big battle that I am now facing is how to pay for it since I will have to take out student loans.  I would love insight into how everyone else is handling this-- anything & everything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I am also still not sure about whether I should go to Chapman University in California instead, since it will be a good amount cheaper. I keep going back on forth about whether the expensive cost of Columbia is worth it.  I do think so, but the debt is still frightening.


----------



## aNDy2011

So they did start calling since 25th I think.


----------



## aNDy2011

Any waitlisted hear anything from CU?


----------



## HI FILM

unfortunately no andy2011


----------



## Lights_out

Hey Andy,
No news yet from CU
Waitlist (not high) directing concentrate


----------



## cineaste504

No news at all for Directing/Screenwriting? Kind of strange considering the deadline to accept was April 15th. Past threads indicate wait list applicants being contacted in early May so hopefully we'll hear something this week..


----------

